# Volevo dirvi ...



## Circe (19 Luglio 2015)

Che la vita continua, che si trovano nuove prospettive, e che adesso ho capito cosa provano i traditori. La voglia di rimanere con i piedi in due scarpe, senza voler far del male al coniuge. La voglia di sentirsi desiderati da un altro/a pur desiderando rimanere con il coniuge. La voglia di ricominciare da zero con un altro/a pur restando con il coniuge. La voglia di fare un sesso diverso pur facendo sesso con il coniuge. La voglia di misurarsi, di mettersi alla prova, di sentirsi vivi. Ho capito tutto. E no, non ho tradito. E non desidero nessuno. E non ho conosciuto nessuno. Ho solo capito. L'amore è una bugia che raccontiamo a noi stessi. I rapporti si basano su altro. Saluti a tutti. Ps Diletta non ti sprecare  più a pensare ai suoi sotterfugi. Vivi per te stessa e per la tua felicità. Sara' quel che sarà, ma nel frattempo non ammalarti. Non serve.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2015)

E ora che hai capito?
Mi hai illusa, stavo per festeggiare


----------



## Horny (19 Luglio 2015)

Ciao cara circe,
Come stai?
Perché scrivi queste riflessioni ?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E ora che hai capito?
> Mi hai illusa, stavo per festeggiare


Stessa sensazione


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E ora che hai capito?
> Mi hai illusa, stavo per festeggiare


Anche io mi ero illusa


----------



## Circe (19 Luglio 2015)

Illusi di cosa? Semplicemente ho trovato il mio centro di gravità permanente....in qualsiasi situazione sono io la mia priorità. Ho capito veramente quello che ho scritto. E non ho perdonato..ho semplicemente ridato la dimensione umana a quello che è successo. Può accadere a chiunque. Anche a me. Anche al mio vicino di casa. Al mio parrucchiere. A mia cognata. A mio zio. Siamo umani. Ed è sbagliato fare del proprio compagno il centro gravitazionale. Credo nelle mie ali e non nel ramo su cui mi ero poggiata. L'ho voluto scrivere perché ho letto Diletta e credo che il suo cammino sia rimasto fermo a lui. Magari può servire. Magari serve solo a me. Mi piace fermare le cose importanti.


----------



## Mary The Philips (19 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> La voglia di ricominciare da zero con un altro/a pur restando con il coniuge.


(esticazzi) 

Perdonami per l'esordio, Circe.

Ciao, non ci siamo mai incrociate ma avevo letto, ai tempi in cui mi facevo di forum  per non morire, qualcosa di te e della tua storia.

Sono felice che questo tuo passaggio che hai voluto condividere ti dia conforto e serenità, ma ci leggo, perdonami per la crudezza, tanta amarezza e rassegnazione (immagino assolutamente fisiologiche). E mi fa tristezza, e provo rabbia per coloro che sputano sulla bellezza delle persone che li amano perchè "hanno voglia" di qualcosa che non è compatibile con scelte che loro stessi hanno fatto, costringendole a scavare negli inferi del loro essere e fuori e ovunque pur di trovare un perchè, un centro nel quale rimanere in equilibrio e poter respirare. 

Le "voglie" sono umane e sono di tutti indistamente; il problema non è riconoscerle e accettarle, ma sorge quando si dà loro tutto il potere. E' da bestie farlo, da animali che non meritano nessun tipo di amore, altro che essere ramo di qualcun'altro. Che vivano di voglie, che le soddisfino, ma che lo facciano fuori da una coppia; che non rompano il cazzo 'nzomma  pure con la configurazione nell'errore umano e blabla. Secondo me.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Luglio 2015)

Non so cosa significhi questo tuo di riconoscimento di umanità comune.
È umano anche sgozzare e bruciare i vicini di casa. Ma non sento comunanza con chi lo ha fatto, come non la sento per certi tradimenti.
Mi ero illusa in una tua liberazione.
Stare, anche senza soffrire, con chi ha tradito in quel modo continuo a non capirlo.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so cosa significhi questo tuo di riconoscimento di umanità comune.
> È umano anche sgozzare e bruciare i vicini di casa. Ma non sento comunanza con chi lo ha fatto, come non la sento per certi tradimenti.
> Mi ero illusa in una tua liberazione.
> Stare, anche senza soffrire, con chi ha tradito in quel modo continuo a non capirlo.


O stai in Toto o no stai. Oppure stai chiarendo come e perché ci stai. Ma questa diventa una convivenza che nulla a che vedere con una coppia. Quindi dividiamo le spese e di sicuro non dividiamo il letto.


----------



## Circe (19 Luglio 2015)

Io non potrei mai stare in toto mai più con nessuno. E la mia è presa di coscienza non rassegnazione o altro. Se volessi potrei in qualsiasi momento scegliere una vita diversa per me. Ma il fatto è che non credo più  alla santità di nessuno. Nemmeno alla mia ora come ora. Le tentazioni e le bastardate sono così all'ordine del giorno di tutti, che non credo esista un'isola felice. C'è un'età per credere a quelle favole. E sinceramente fino a qualche tempo fa invidiavo chi ci credeva. Oggi sono realista. Lo vedo quello che mi gira intorno. Ho decine di conoscenti che si stanno separando x tradimento. Ormai il virus è tra noi. Bisogna prenderne atto. Il principe azzurro non esiste. Esiste la principessa che si salva da sola!


----------



## Horny (19 Luglio 2015)

Ma e quindi riesci a vivere con lui e essere felice?


----------



## Circe (19 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Ma e quindi riesci a vivere con lui e essere felice?


Serena più che altro. Ho fatto la scelta giusta x la mia famiglia. I figli stanno bene. Tutto sommato è ritornato tutto alla normalità x tutti. Io sono cambiata. Ho lavorato su me stessa con uno psicologo in questi anni. Quella che ero non vorrei esserlo più. Adesso sono una persona migliore. E questo anche grazie a quello che mi è successo. La vita la prendo diversamente. Con lui il matrimonio è il rapporto è tornato ad uno stato di normalità. Certo non e' il mio idolo, il mio amore, quello per cui farei pazzie. È mio marito. Punto. Senza altre complicazioni sentimentali. Non ne voglio. Non cerco le favole...vivo la realtà


----------



## talis (19 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Io non potrei mai stare in toto mai più con nessuno. E la mia è presa di coscienza non rassegnazione o altro. Se volessi potrei in qualsiasi momento scegliere una vita diversa per me. Ma il fatto è che non credo più  alla santità di nessuno. Nemmeno alla mia ora come ora. Le tentazioni e le bastardate sono così all'ordine del giorno di tutti, che non credo esista un'isola felice. C'è un'età per credere a quelle favole. E sinceramente fino a qualche tempo fa invidiavo chi ci credeva. Oggi sono realista. Lo vedo quello che mi gira intorno. Ho decine di conoscenti che si stanno separando x tradimento. Ormai il virus è tra noi. Bisogna prenderne atto. Il principe azzurro non esiste. Esiste la principessa che si salva da sola!


Non riesco a cogliere i riferimenti di questa discussione in quanto sono nuova e non so i trascorsi di nessuno.
Però genericamente scrivendo mi permetto di interpretare quanto scritto come le parole di una persona ancora ferita, che non ha superato il dolore provato.
Per paura di cadere e farci male non camminiamo? o per un trauma subito non si vive più? Ci siamo noi che soffriamo per dei tradimenti subiti. Noi non abbiamo tradito nessuno perché non fa parte di noi, quindi perché generalizzare "sono tutti così" , esisteranno altre persone come noi. Che poi il futuro ci permetterà di incontrarle o ci lascerà la consapevolezza che sia meglio stare soli almeno avremo vissuto non in funzione della rabbia o della rinuncia. 
Non è giusto cedere alla paura


----------



## Circe (19 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> Non riesco a cogliere i riferimenti di questa discussione in quanto sono nuova e non so i trascorsi di nessuno.
> Però genericamente scrivendo mi permetto di interpretare quanto scritto come le parole di una persona ancora ferita, che non ha superato il dolore provato.
> Per paura di cadere e farci male non camminiamo? o per un trauma subito non si vive più? Ci siamo noi che soffriamo per dei tradimenti subiti. Noi non abbiamo tradito nessuno perché non fa parte di noi, quindi perché generalizzare "sono tutti così" , esisteranno altre persone come noi. Che poi il futuro ci permetterà di incontrarle o ci lascerà la consapevolezza che sia meglio stare soli almeno avremo vissuto non in funzione della rabbia o della rinuncia.
> Non è giusto cedere alla paura


Talis voi ci soffrite ancora, io l'ho superata quella fase. Basta scegliere su cosa basare la propria vita. Io ho scelto la famiglia e i figli per ora. Non sto ancora a chiedermi il perché. Non sto ancora a pensare "non lo meritavo". Mi è successo. E solo x farti capire, mio marito mi ha tradita con la mia migliore amica, con lei e il marito e i figli abbiamo girato il mondo e abbiamo  lavorato anche insieme. È difficile da capire lo so. Ma sono andata avanti. E non per l'amore nei confronti di lui. X la mia famiglia. Questo mi basta. Non c'è rabbia, amarezza e tutto quello che si pensa. C'è la consapevolezza che in nome dell'amore supremo non ho distrutto niente. Perché per me l'amore supremo sono i figli in questa fase della mia vita. Ognuno fa le proprie scelte nel momento in cui tradisce una compagna. Adesso non giudico più. Penso alle mie scelte. Ognuno su porti il carico delle proprie...


----------



## Tradito? (20 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Talis voi ci soffrite ancora, io l'ho superata quella fase. Basta scegliere su cosa basare la propria vita. Io ho scelto la famiglia e i figli per ora. Non sto ancora a chiedermi il perché. Non sto ancora a pensare "non lo meritavo". Mi è successo. E solo x farti capire, mio marito mi ha tradita con la mia migliore amica, con lei e il marito e i figli abbiamo girato il mondo e abbiamo  lavorato anche insieme. È difficile da capire lo so. Ma sono andata avanti. E non per l'amore nei confronti di lui. X la mia famiglia. Questo mi basta. Non c'è rabbia, amarezza e tutto quello che si pensa. C'è la consapevolezza che in nome dell'amore supremo non ho distrutto niente. Perché per me l'amore supremo sono i figli in questa fase della mia vita. Ognuno fa le proprie scelte nel momento in cui tradisce una compagna. Adesso non giudico più. Penso alle mie scelte. Ognuno su porti il carico delle proprie...


Non e' da condannare il tuo discorso, a meno che non sia un alibi, ma non credo. Anch'io in questo momento della mia vita ho messo i figli in primo piano e mi sembra una scelta naturale ed obbligata, di certo non  un alibi.


----------



## perplesso (20 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Serena più che altro. Ho fatto la scelta giusta x la mia famiglia. I figli stanno bene. Tutto sommato è ritornato tutto alla normalità x tutti. Io sono cambiata. Ho lavorato su me stessa con uno psicologo in questi anni. Quella che ero non vorrei esserlo più. Adesso sono una persona migliore. E questo anche grazie a quello che mi è successo. La vita la prendo diversamente. Con lui il matrimonio è il rapporto è tornato ad uno stato di normalità. Certo non e' il mio idolo, il mio amore, quello per cui farei pazzie. È mio marito. Punto. Senza altre complicazioni sentimentali. Non ne voglio. Non cerco le favole...vivo la realtà


ma ti 6 trovata un amante anche tu?


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Talis voi ci soffrite ancora, io l'ho superata quella fase. *Basta scegliere su cosa basare la propria vita.* Io ho scelto la famiglia e i figli per ora. Non sto ancora a chiedermi il perché. Non sto ancora a pensare "non lo meritavo". Mi è successo. E solo x farti capire, mio marito mi ha tradita con la mia migliore amica, con lei e il marito e i figli abbiamo girato il mondo e abbiamo lavorato anche insieme. È difficile da capire lo so. Ma sono andata avanti. E non per l'amore nei confronti di lui. X la mia famiglia. Questo mi basta. Non c'è rabbia, amarezza e tutto quello che si pensa. C'è la consapevolezza che in nome dell'amore supremo non ho distrutto niente. Perché per me l'amore supremo sono i figli in questa fase della mia vita. Ognuno fa le proprie scelte nel momento in cui tradisce una compagna. Adesso non giudico più. Penso alle mie scelte. Ognuno su porti il carico delle proprie...


Basta predere le pillole, casomai.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Basta predere le pillole, casomai.


L'industria degli psicofarmaci è fiorente.

Io con un ratto nel letto non riesco a dormire, ma non prendo niente.


----------



## Horny (20 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'industria degli psicofarmaci è fiorente.
> 
> Io con un ratto nel letto non riesco a dormire, ma non prendo niente.


Io neppure con un pisello sotto 12 materassi.


----------



## Horny (20 Luglio 2015)

Bene,
allora il tuo e' diciamo .....
fatico a scriverlo :scared::scared::scared::scared:
Una specie di messaggio di speranza per diletta.
 Tra la favola e altro c'è di mezzo il mondo.
l'importante è' che tu sia serena, anche se non capisco
questo rinnegare ciò che si è (stati?)


----------



## Circe (20 Luglio 2015)

Ma che piselli, che ratti e psicofarmaci....sono sana, non assumo nessuna medicina. Non ho un amante. Ma non credo che avrei difficoltà a procurarmene uno, anche sposato. Ma al momento non mi interessa. Voglio stare fuori da qualsiasi complicazione. Ho amici e conoscenti uomini che come restano soli non fanno altro che fare battute sulla libertà, sul matrimonio. Adesso io so chi ho accanto,  non ho paura di quello che potrebbe succedere. E non avrei paura neanche a restare sola. Ma adesso sto bene così è hanno stabilità i miei figli. Niente di che. Il mio non è un messaggio a nessuno, Diletta deve attraversare le sue tempeste x poter capire un giorno. Io ho attraversato le mie, guidata da un dottore. Adesso sto bene.


----------



## perplesso (20 Luglio 2015)

Gli è che il post d'esordio faceva pensare diversamente.

se ti senti finalmente in pace,meglio per te.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Ma che piselli, che ratti e psicofarmaci....sono sana,* non assumo nessuna medicina*. Non ho un amante. Ma non credo che avrei difficoltà a procurarmene uno, anche sposato. Ma al momento non mi interessa. Voglio stare fuori da qualsiasi complicazione. Ho amici e conoscenti uomini che come restano soli non fanno altro che fare battute sulla libertà, sul matrimonio. Adesso io so chi ho accanto, non ho paura di quello che potrebbe succedere. E non avrei paura neanche a restare sola. Ma adesso sto bene così è hanno stabilità i miei figli. Niente di che. Il mio non è un messaggio a nessuno, Diletta deve attraversare le sue tempeste x poter capire un giorno. Io ho attraversato le mie, guidata da un dottore. Adesso sto bene.


Non le assumi più, casomai. Senza contare che se prendi i fiori di Bach o omeopatici non saranno medicine ma sempre roba ti cali. E poi vaffanculo, dai. Qua dentro sei la peggio borderline, dopo Caciotta. Scrivi a fasi vieni qui a piagne, e poi ti lanci in post allucinanti tipo questo e poi ritorni a piagne a fasi alterne. Che cazzo dici, porca te. Tieni in firma un frase di Diletta, e guarda cazzo come sta LEI. Su, ma che cazzo dici? Che stai bene, il cazzo che ti si frega.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Ma che piselli, che ratti e psicofarmaci....sono sana, non assumo nessuna medicina. Non ho un amante. Ma non credo che avrei difficoltà a procurarmene uno, anche sposato. Ma al momento non mi interessa. Voglio stare fuori da qualsiasi complicazione. Ho amici e conoscenti uomini che come restano soli non fanno altro che fare battute sulla libertà, sul matrimonio.* Adesso io so chi ho accanto,  non ho paura di quello che potrebbe succedere. E non avrei paura neanche a restare sola. Ma adesso sto bene così è hanno stabilità i miei figli. Niente di che. Il mio non è un messaggio a nessuno, Diletta deve attraversare le sue tempeste x poter capire un giorno. Io ho attraversato le mie, guidata da un dottore. Adesso sto bene.*




:up:


----------



## sienne (20 Luglio 2015)

Ciao

se hai trovato un tuo equilibrio, non può che farmi piacere. 
Ma ogni volta che torni, racconti del perché non ti allontani da lui ... 
una volta è la situazione economica, una volta è per i figli, una volte è perché hai capito come gira il mondo ... 
Forse è un po' tutto alla fine. Bada a te stessa, comunque!



sienne


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Ma che piselli, che ratti e psicofarmaci....sono sana, non assumo nessuna medicina. Non ho un amante. Ma non credo che avrei difficoltà a procurarmene uno, anche sposato. Ma al momento non mi interessa. Voglio stare fuori da qualsiasi complicazione. Ho amici e conoscenti uomini che come restano soli non fanno altro che fare battute sulla libertà, sul matrimonio. Adesso io so chi ho accanto,  non ho paura di quello che potrebbe succedere. E non avrei paura neanche a restare sola. Ma adesso sto bene così è hanno stabilità i miei figli. Niente di che. Il mio non è un messaggio a nessuno, Diletta deve attraversare le sue tempeste x poter capire un giorno. Io ho attraversato le mie, guidata da un dottore. Adesso sto bene.


Chi hai accanto?


----------



## free (20 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Che la vita continua, che si trovano nuove prospettive, e che adesso ho capito cosa provano i traditori. *La voglia di rimanere con i piedi in due scarpe, senza voler far del male al coniuge.* La voglia di sentirsi desiderati da un altro/a pur desiderando rimanere con il coniuge. La voglia di ricominciare da zero con un altro/a pur restando con il coniuge. La voglia di fare un sesso diverso pur facendo sesso con il coniuge. La voglia di misurarsi, di mettersi alla prova, di sentirsi vivi. Ho capito tutto. E no, non ho tradito. E non desidero nessuno. E non ho conosciuto nessuno. Ho solo capito. L'amore è una bugia che raccontiamo a noi stessi. I rapporti si basano su altro. Saluti a tutti. Ps Diletta non ti sprecare  più a pensare ai suoi sotterfugi. Vivi per te stessa e per la tua felicità. Sara' quel che sarà, ma nel frattempo non ammalarti. Non serve.


anche secondo me è vero, tuttavia è un concetto che si basa sulla convinzione di non essere mai scoperti

vale a dire che secondo me è un'illusione della mente che tende a ritenere irreale per l'altro la realtà, fino a che appunto non viene rivelata, il che rende questo concetto sbagliato sin dall'inizio, anche nel caso in cui effettivamente rimanga tutto segreto


----------



## disincantata (20 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma ti 6 trovata un amante anche tu?


Magari!

Ciao Circe.


----------



## Circe (20 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi hai accanto?


ME STESSA.


----------



## JON (20 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> anche secondo me è vero, tuttavia è un concetto che si basa sulla convinzione di non essere mai scoperti
> 
> vale a dire che secondo me è un'illusione della mente che tende a ritenere irreale per l'altro la realtà, fino a che appunto non viene rivelata, il che rende questo concetto sbagliato sin dall'inizio, anche nel caso in cui effettivamente rimanga tutto segreto


E' anche uno stato di incoscienza. Anche se va detto che c'è chi afferma, in condizioni simili, di averne il pieno controllo.


----------



## Circe (20 Luglio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Magari!
> 
> Ciao Circe.


ciao Disincantata, sto bene così! Per ora eh, che nella vita mai dire mai!


----------



## Circe (20 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non le assumi più, casomai. Senza contare che se prendi i fiori di Bach o omeopatici non saranno medicine ma sempre roba ti cali. E poi vaffanculo, dai. Qua dentro sei la peggio borderline, dopo Caciotta. Scrivi a fasi vieni qui a piagne, e poi ti lanci in post allucinanti tipo questo e poi ritorni a piagne a fasi alterne. Che cazzo dici, porca te. Tieni in firma un frase di Diletta, e guarda cazzo come sta LEI. Su, ma che cazzo dici? Che stai bene, il cazzo che ti si frega.


Ah ah mi mancavi Joe joe. La firma? Manco la cago più. Il nome? Idem..Circe trasformava gli uomini in maiali...e quella era una fase che ormai fa parte del passato. E poi, come se ce ne fosse bisogno dell'aiuto di Circe nella vita, fate tutto da soli per una manciata di peli. Sono sana, non conosco farmaci caro. E non e' che devo poi dare spiegazioni a te. Adesso figurati, mi diverto anche a risponderti.


----------



## Circe (20 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> anche secondo me è vero, tuttavia è un concetto che si basa sulla convinzione di non essere mai scoperti
> 
> vale a dire che secondo me è un'illusione della mente che tende a ritenere irreale per l'altro la realtà, fino a che appunto non viene rivelata, il che rende questo concetto sbagliato sin dall'inizio, anche nel caso in cui effettivamente rimanga tutto segreto


Per quello non tutti tradiscono...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> ME STESSA.



va bene ma non sono tua nemica. Se stai a fare i giochi di parole non ha senso.
Tu hai scritto che ora stai bene perché sai chi hai accanto, rivedendoti a tuo marito, e poi eludi la mia domanda? Che senso ha?
A me sembri arrivata alla conclusione alla Diletta che sono tutti così.
E poi io mi domando sempre che valori di sincerità, lealtà e rispetto uomini del genere trasmettano ai figli e con quale credibilità.
Magari sono pure convinti. Ma come si fa a starli a sentire senza vomitare?
Ma sono strana io.


----------



## free (20 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Per quello non tutti tradiscono...


dai, non mi sembra l'unico motivo!
tu ad es. non tradisci/hai tradito perchè sai che dirsi che non si vuol fare del male al proprio partner non vale a nulla, oppure perchè non sei interessata?


----------



## free (20 Luglio 2015)

JON ha detto:


> *E' anche uno stato di incoscienza*. Anche se va detto che c'è chi afferma, in condizioni simili, di averne il pieno controllo.


in che senso?


----------



## JON (20 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> in che senso?


Quello che tu chiamavi illusione. Insomma il classico piede in due scarpe, reitarato e magari pluriennale, non fa di uno una persona che ci sta del tutto con la testa. Anche se, come dicevo, molti dicono il contrario.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> anche secondo me è vero, tuttavia è un concetto che si basa sulla convinzione di non essere mai scoperti
> 
> vale a dire che secondo me è un'illusione della mente che tende a ritenere irreale per l'altro la realtà, fino a che appunto non viene rivelata, il che rende questo concetto sbagliato sin dall'inizio, anche nel caso in cui effettivamente rimanga tutto segreto


Eppure una cosa all'Ultimesca la voglio scrivere, è da tanto che non lo faccio, e, caro Ultimo, almeno tu la maggior parte delle volte ti capisci:carneval:, free sei colpevole dello spunto: Credo che un po tutti abbiamo degli istinti e a volte delle azioni conseguenti a questi, che, "ci fanno sbagliare tradendo", riuscire a percepirsi nello sbaglio e riuscire a perdonarsi, farsi perdonare e riuscire ad uscire dal tunnel di quell'io così brutto che un po tutti abbiamo per finalmente accettarsi e non sbagliare più, diventa la sintesi della nuova coppia che si ritrova e che va avanti.


----------



## free (20 Luglio 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Quello che tu chiamavi illusione. Insomma il classico piede in due scarpe, reitarato e magari pluriennale, non fa di uno una persona che ci sta del tutto con la testa. Anche se, come dicevo, molti dicono il contrario.


forse dipende molto SE non viene scoperto...nel senso che se non viene scoperto appunto diciamo per anni, tutto sembra "normale" così, si autoconvince che il male all'altro in effetti non è stato fatto, non c'è e quindi non esiste


----------



## free (20 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eppure una cosa all'Ultimesca la voglio scrivere, è da tanto che non lo faccio, e, caro Ultimo, almeno tu la maggior parte delle volte ti capisci:carneval:, free sei colpevole dello spunto: Credo che un po tutti abbiamo degli istinti e a volte delle azioni conseguenti a questi, che, "ci fanno sbagliare tradendo", riuscire a percepirsi nello sbaglio e riuscire a perdonarsi, farsi perdonare e riuscire ad uscire dal tunnel di quell'io così brutto che un po tutti abbiamo per finalmente accettarsi e non sbagliare più, diventa la sintesi della nuova coppia che si ritrova e che va avanti.


certo, può darsi benissimo, ma allora contestualmente cade la convinzione che "tanto mica si faceva del male all'altro/a", no?

riguardo al tuo es. mi viene in mente Annuccia, mi pare che insieme abbiano superato bene tutto


----------



## JON (20 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> *forse dipende molto SE non viene scoperto*...nel senso che se non viene scoperto appunto diciamo per anni, tutto sembra "normale" così, si autoconvince che il male all'altro in effetti non è stato fatto, non c'è e quindi non esiste


Ma difatti chi ritiene di averne il pieno controllo si basa proprio su quello. Di fatto quella "normalità" che ne deriva è difficile da comprendere, e nemmeno per il male invisibile ma che aleggia intorno, intendo prima di tutto per il modo di vivere.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> certo, può darsi benissimo, ma allora contestualmente cade la convinzione che "tanto mica si faceva del male all'altro/a", no?
> 
> riguardo al tuo es. mi viene in mente Annuccia, mi pare che insieme abbiano superato bene tutto



Eh no free, secondo me non è così, l'altro/a non esistono. I pensieri razionali vengono surclassati da emozioni. sensazioni che in piccola parte ti stordiscono e l'altra GROSSA parte la ignori consapevolmente anche per le  suddette sensazioni -emozioni di sopra. E' nella scoperta di aver fatto la figura della merda che prendi coscienza di quanto merda sei. :carneval: e la cadono le difese se hai quelle capacità descritte nel post di prima. Per dirla in breve e concisamente. 

Sai free, credo che chi abbia abbastanza stima prima di se stessi e poi degli altri riesca a capire bene la famosa frase "errare è umano perseverare diabolico".


----------



## free (20 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh no free, secondo me non è così, l'altro/a non esistono. I pensieri razionali vengono surclassati da emozioni. sensazioni che in piccola parte ti stordiscono e l'altra GROSSA parte la ignori consapevolmente anche per le  suddette sensazioni -emozioni di sopra. E' nella scoperta di aver fatto la figura della merda che prendi coscienza di quanto merda sei. :carneval: e la cadono le difese se hai quelle capacità descritte nel post di prima. Per dirla in breve e concisamente.
> 
> Sai free, credo che chi abbia abbastanza stima prima di se stessi e poi degli altri riesca a capire bene la famosa frase "errare è umano perseverare diabolico".


forse non ci siamo capiti: anche secondo me è possibilissimo rendersi conto di aver sbagliato etc. e ricostruire una "nuova" coppia, tuttavia in questo caso ci si rende ANCHE conto, almeno secondo me, che il ritenere di non voler fare male all'altro mentre si tradisce è una cazzata
insomma si capisce che quello che si pensava prima non sta in piedi


----------



## Ultimo (20 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> forse non ci siamo capiti: anche secondo me è possibilissimo rendersi conto di aver sbagliato etc. e ricostruire una "nuova" coppia, tuttavia in questo caso ci si rende ANCHE conto, almeno secondo me, che il ritenere di non voler fare male all'altro mentre si tradisce è una cazzata
> insomma si capisce che quello che si pensava prima non sta in piedi


ah ok.

Certo che si capisce, credo che non si dia spazio per come ho scritto prima a dei ragionamenti razionali. Tutto passa in secondo piano, si deve e si vuole sbagliare. E spesso a secondo di come se la raccontano i due, si continua credendosi furbi ( e vorrei vedere chi non lo si crede) di non essere scoperti e di "ingozzarsi" delle false motivazioni per continuare la storia. Non sto dicendo che non stanno bene assieme eh, credo solo che nel relazionarsi, dei fedifraghi, non conoscono un cazzo l'uno dell'altro. Se non l'ormone impazzito, anche quello del cervello eh, che ti fa vedere l'altro/a per come tu lo vuoi vedere. Vabbè non sempre è così, a volte i fedifraghi si conoscono talmente bene che l'uno paga la bolletta all'altro e l'altro se è il caso scoreggia e rutta mentre fanno colazione assieme. 

PS:Non sto facendo una campagna contro i traditori, sto descrivendo a parere mio un certo tipo di tradimento.


----------



## Diletta (20 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Che la vita continua, che si trovano nuove prospettive, e che adesso ho capito cosa provano i traditori. La voglia di rimanere con i piedi in due scarpe, senza voler far del male al coniuge. La voglia di sentirsi desiderati da un altro/a pur desiderando rimanere con il coniuge. La voglia di ricominciare da zero con un altro/a pur restando con il coniuge. La voglia di fare un sesso diverso pur facendo sesso con il coniuge. La voglia di misurarsi, di mettersi alla prova, di sentirsi vivi. Ho capito tutto. E no, non ho tradito. E non desidero nessuno. E non ho conosciuto nessuno. Ho solo capito. L'amore è una bugia che raccontiamo a noi stessi. I rapporti si basano su altro. Saluti a tutti. Ps Diletta non ti sprecare  più a pensare ai suoi sotterfugi. Vivi per te stessa e per la tua felicità. Sara' quel che sarà, ma nel frattempo non ammalarti. Non serve.




Ciao Circé! 

Non mi sorprende quello che dici poiché è frutto di un percorso che hai fatto e che ho fatto anch'io...dette terapie sono più o meno centrate sul concetto di "vivere per noi stessi" e "stare bene con noi stessi".
Tutto molto giusto e tutto molto difficile da realizzare, uno degli obiettivi più ardui.
Se ci si riesce, e spero che davvero tu ci sia riuscita (perchè non dovrei crederti?) siamo "a cavallo": che si viva da sole o ancora con lui, la cosa cambia poco, se non per i risvolti opportunistici che ciascuna di noi ha dovuto valutare.
Al tempo stesso, però, abbiamo perso tanto perché l'amore dà un senso alla vita e io che l'ho vissuto (come te del resto) avverto il vuoto che ha lasciato questa perdita.

Ora ti chiedo una cosa molto personale.
Fai ancora l'amore con tuo marito o ci fai sesso?    
Io penso di sapere la risposta, anche se mi piacerebbe sbagliarmi.


----------



## Mary The Philips (20 Luglio 2015)

A me invece piacerebbe sapere che fine ha fatto l'amica, se si frequentano ancora (non mi soprenderei), se è ancora col marito, se quest'ultimo sa tutto e come si è mosso. Pura curiosità, tanto perchè ormai non mi stupisco più di nulla.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> A me invece piacerebbe sapere che fine ha fatto l'amica, se si frequentano ancora (non mi soprenderei), se è ancora col marito, se quest'ultimo sa tutto e come si è mosso. Pura curiosità, tanto perchè ormai non mi stupisco più di nulla.



Tipo: chi li ha visti? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mary The Philips (20 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tipo: chi li ha visti? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma quanti siete? E dove andate? Un fiorino :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (20 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> va bene ma non sono tua nemica. Se stai a fare i giochi di parole non ha senso.
> Tu hai scritto che ora stai bene perché sai chi hai accanto, rivedendoti a tuo marito, e poi eludi la mia domanda? Che senso ha?
> A me sembri arrivata alla conclusione alla Diletta che sono tutti così.
> E poi io mi domando sempre che valori di sincerità, lealtà e rispetto uomini del genere trasmettano ai figli e con quale credibilità.
> ...



Ciao

non sei strana. 
Ma iniziare un nuovo capitolo con se stessi, nel vero senso della parola, può fare paura. 
Il detto che si sa cosa si lascia, ma non si sa cosa s'incontra ... ha una sua verità. 

Spesso si dice che è troppo facile mollare ... invece richiede molto coraggio e auto-sicurezza con tante altre implicazioni. Non è la via per tutti ... 


sienne


----------



## angela (20 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eppure una cosa all'Ultimesca la voglio scrivere, è da tanto che non lo faccio, e, caro Ultimo, almeno tu la maggior parte delle volte ti capisci:carneval:, free sei colpevole dello spunto: Credo che un po tutti abbiamo degli istinti e a volte delle azioni conseguenti a questi, che, "ci fanno sbagliare tradendo", riuscire a percepirsi nello sbaglio e riuscire a perdonarsi, farsi perdonare e riuscire ad uscire dal tunnel di quell'io così brutto che un po tutti abbiamo per finalmente accettarsi e non sbagliare più, diventa la sintesi della nuova coppia che si ritrova e che va avanti.


Non so mettere i neretti ma le ultime righe le metterei fosforescenti se potessi! 
Una sintesi fantastica!!!! Hai centrato, per me, il cuore della ricostruzione, quando in una coppia accade quello che sembrava inaccettabile!! 
Grazie per averlo scritto!


----------



## Circe (20 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> va bene ma non sono tua nemica. Se stai a fare i giochi di parole non ha senso.
> Tu hai scritto che ora stai bene perché sai chi hai accanto, rivedendoti a tuo marito, e poi eludi la mia domanda? Che senso ha?
> A me sembri arrivata alla conclusione alla Diletta che sono tutti così.
> E poi io mi domando sempre che valori di sincerità, lealtà e rispetto uomini del genere trasmettano ai figli e con quale credibilità.
> ...


Non ho bisogno di fare giochi di parole. Mentre ho letto la tua domanda mi è venuto spontaneo risponderti me stessa. 
Per quanto riguarda i valori da trasmettere ai figli non sono d'accordo, perché un uomo o donna insoddisfatti a letto o in un matrimonio non necessariamente sono cattivi genitori.  E il vomito non mi viene spesso, a volte soltanto, quandò mi ricordo che gli esseri umani siamo spesso egoisti e ipocriti. D'altronde sono anni che scriviamo qui, se ti venisse il vomito di continuo non risponderesti a tanti traditori/traditrici, non faresti amicizia con loro, ti farebbe schifo anche rivolgergli la parola. Invece vedi, ci si abitua a tutto, agli infami, ai corrotti, agli incoerenti, ai falsi. E non sono giunta alla conclusione che siano tutti uguali. Sono giunta alla conclusione che io adesso sono diversa.


----------



## Circe (20 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao Circé!
> 
> Non mi sorprende quello che dici poiché è frutto di un percorso che hai fatto e che ho fatto anch'io...dette terapie sono più o meno centrate sul concetto di "vivere per noi stessi" e "stare bene con noi stessi".
> Tutto molto giusto e tutto molto difficile da realizzare, uno degli obiettivi più ardui.
> ...


Diletta, non so cosa sia quello che ci faccio. Ho smesso di farmi paranoie e domande. Quando c'è c'è. Cosa sia? Chi se ne frega....


----------



## Brunetta (20 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Non ho bisogno di fare giochi di parole. Mentre ho letto la tua domanda mi è venuto spontaneo risponderti me stessa.
> Per quanto riguarda i valori da trasmettere ai figli non sono d'accordo, perché un uomo o donna insoddisfatti a letto o in un matrimonio non necessariamente sono cattivi genitori.  E il vomito non mi viene spesso, a volte soltanto, quandò mi ricordo che gli esseri umani siamo spesso egoisti e ipocriti. D'altronde sono anni che scriviamo qui, se ti venisse il vomito di continuo non risponderesti a tanti traditori/traditrici, non faresti amicizia con loro, ti farebbe schifo anche rivolgergli la parola. Invece vedi, ci si abitua a tutto, agli infami, ai corrotti, agli incoerenti, ai falsi. E non sono giunta alla conclusione che siano tutti uguali. Sono giunta alla conclusione che io adesso sono diversa.


Intendo con i propri figli.
Comunque se stai bene, bene.


----------



## Circe (20 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> A me invece piacerebbe sapere che fine ha fatto l'amica, se si frequentano ancora (non mi soprenderei), se è ancora col marito, se quest'ultimo sa tutto e come si è mosso. Pura curiosità, tanto perchè ormai non mi stupisco più di nulla.


Visto che non ti sorprenderesti ti direi che spesso facciamo sesso a 4. Ma no, mi dispiace deluderti....la mia "amica" si è trovata altri amici di letto nel frattempo. Il marito l'ha lasciata. Ma loro non hanno figli piccoli e altri intrallazzi che invece abbiamo io e mio marito. 
Ma non fa parte della mia vita, quindi può fare quello che le pare.


----------



## Carola (20 Luglio 2015)

Anche io non capisco il discorso figli
Se uno tradisce non è necessariamente un genitore criticabile penso 
Così come non lo sono persone con altre pecche 
Questa cosa non la capirò mai


----------



## sienne (21 Luglio 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Anche io non capisco il discorso figli
> Se uno tradisce non è necessariamente un genitore criticabile penso
> Così come non lo sono persone con altre pecche
> Questa cosa non la capirò mai



Ciao

non è necessariamente una questione di ruoli, ma di persona. 
Una persona che tradisce, soprattutto quando neanche ci sono dei veri problemi di coppia, è una persona che pone se stessa davanti a TUTTO, anche verso i figli, perché corre il rischio di spaccare una famiglia in due ... e una famiglia è composta anche dai figli. Indirettamente, in un certo senso, tradisce la famiglia ... perciò anche i figli. Sulla bilancia di ciò che mette in gioco, c'è anche la vita quotidiana dei figli. E questo gioco, di cosa è composto? Di bugie, di doppiaggio, di falsità ecc. ... 


sienne


----------



## feather (21 Luglio 2015)

Credo che i figli imparino perlopiù dall'esempio che vedono, più che dalle parole.
E un genitore con una doppia vita, secondi telefoni e sotterfugi e balle varie gli insegna, con l'esempio, che tutto questo è accettabile e addirittura 'normale'. 
La 'normalità' la avvalli anche tu quando dici che sono tutti così.

Io sto insegnando a mio figlio, con l'esempio, cos'è un matrimonio. Pensa ai danni che gli sto facendo...
E credo anche che introiettino molto più di quello che pensiamo e molto più di quello che loro stessi realizzano. Purtroppo.


----------



## Tessa (21 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è necessariamente una questione di ruoli, ma di persona.
> Una persona che tradisce, soprattutto quando neanche ci sono dei veri problemi di coppia, è una persona che pone se stessa davanti a TUTTO, anche verso i figli, perché corre il rischio di spaccare una famiglia in due ... e una famiglia è composta anche dai figli. Indirettamente, in un certo senso, tradisce la famiglia ... perciò anche i figli. Sulla bilancia di ciò che mette in gioco, c'è anche la vita quotidiana dei figli. E questo gioco, di cosa è composto? Di bugie, di doppiaggio, di falsità ecc. ...
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Diletta (21 Luglio 2015)

*Sì*

sono d'accordissimo con Sienne e Feather.
Stona parecchio che valori importanti come onestà e rispetto, che devono essere insegnati ai figli, possano essere trasmessi da chi non li ha avuti per la propria vita.
La cosa peggiore è quando i figli si sono accorti di qualcosa o, addirittura, ne sono al corrente, qui proprio cade ogni credibilità e l'atmosfera che si respira quando si toccano certi argomenti è a dir poco imbarazzante.


----------



## Circe (21 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è necessariamente una questione di ruoli, ma di persona.
> Una persona che tradisce, soprattutto quando neanche ci sono dei veri problemi di coppia, è una persona che pone se stessa davanti a TUTTO, anche verso i figli, perché corre il rischio di spaccare una famiglia in due ... e una famiglia è composta anche dai figli. Indirettamente, in un certo senso, tradisce la famiglia ... perciò anche i figli. Sulla bilancia di ciò che mette in gioco, c'è anche la vita quotidiana dei figli. E questo gioco, di cosa è composto? Di bugie, di doppiaggio, di falsità ecc. ...
> ...


Hai ragione, anche io la penso come te. Ma ho imparato a mettermi nei panni altrui. In quel momento c'è quasi un senso di onnipotenza e di controllo del mondo. Tutto sembra più facile, tutto assume un aspetto diverso. Chi tradisce non pensa mai che potrebbe essere scoperto. Pensa di non togliere niente alla famiglia e al coniuge. Pensa di prendersi quello spazio proprio che la vita gli deve. Vedi qui quanti lo fanno e non pensano neanche di lasciare il partner....e questo mio mettermi nei panni altrui mi ha permesso di continuare. Sono caratterialmente molto portata a riparare i rapporti e a capire, piuttosto che a distruggere. Ognuno di noi ha una propensione. Io sto bene così.


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Visto che non ti sorprenderesti ti direi che spesso facciamo sesso a 4. Ma no, mi dispiace deluderti....la mia "amica" si è trovata altri amici di letto nel frattempo. Il marito l'ha lasciata. Ma loro non hanno figli piccoli e altri intrallazzi che invece abbiamo io e mio marito.
> Ma non fa parte della mia vita, quindi può fare quello che le pare.



Non mi ero spinta a tanto... E sono felice che sia fuori dalla vostra vita. E grazie per avermi risposto


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è necessariamente una questione di ruoli, ma di persona.
> Una persona che tradisce, soprattutto quando neanche ci sono dei veri problemi di coppia, è una persona che pone se stessa davanti a TUTTO, anche verso i figli, perché corre il rischio di spaccare una famiglia in due ... e una famiglia è composta anche dai figli. Indirettamente, in un certo senso, tradisce la famiglia ... perciò anche i figli. Sulla bilancia di ciò che mette in gioco, c'è anche la vita quotidiana dei figli. E questo gioco, di cosa è composto? Di bugie, di doppiaggio, di falsità ecc. ...
> ...



Si. Difatti io ho messo in discussione mio marito, l'idea che avevo di lui come persona, dopo il tradimento, a 360°.


----------



## Diletta (21 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Hai ragione, anche io la penso come te. Ma ho imparato a mettermi nei panni altrui. In quel momento c'è quasi un senso di onnipotenza e di controllo del mondo. Tutto sembra più facile, tutto assume un aspetto diverso. Chi tradisce non pensa mai che potrebbe essere scoperto. Pensa di non togliere niente alla famiglia e al coniuge. Pensa di prendersi quello spazio proprio che la vita gli deve. Vedi qui quanti lo fanno e non pensano neanche di lasciare il partner....e questo mio mettermi nei panni altrui mi ha permesso di continuare. Sono caratterialmente molto portata a riparare i rapporti e a capire, piuttosto che a distruggere. Ognuno di noi ha una propensione. Io sto bene così.



Anch'io sono molto portata a capire e rimediare.
Il mio motto è da sempre questo:
"nella vita c'è un rimedio a tutto (fuorché alla morte, ovvio)".
Le mie figlie arrivano a criticare questo mio pensiero dicendo che non è sempre tutto aggiustabile.
E principalmente è proprio per la nostra indole che siamo ancora con loro...


----------



## Diletta (21 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Si.* Difatti io ho messo in discussione mio marito*, l'idea che avevo di lui come persona, dopo il tradimento, a 360°.



E a che punto sei arrivata con questo?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2015)

Diciamo che ci si sposa e soprattutto si fanno figli perché si condividono certi valori.
Se mio marito avesse aderito a manifestazioni contro immigrati lo avrei ugualmente lasciato.
Figuriamoci che cose contro le ha fatte contro di me.


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> E a che punto sei arrivata con questo?



Sono ancora all'inizio Diletta; non sono arrivata da nessuna parte e neanche so se mai trarrò delle conclusioni particolari. Mi muovo in un turbinìo di particelle tutte con un loro preciso significato, faccio errori e cose buone, mi dispero e sono felice, non dimenticandomi però di vivere. 
Lui lo osservo, molto meno di quanto non faccia con me stessa, e cerco di capire chi è (può sembrare pomposo, lo so, ma così mi capita) quest'uomo che comunque sento di amare. Una delle poche conclusioni alle quali mi sembra di essere arrivata è che, nonostante il tradimento, quello che sembra avere meno autonomia al di fuori della coppia è proprio lui, e che, paradossalmente, col giro di giostra che si è concesso, ha preso due piccioni con una fava dimostrando a se stesso più cose. Discutibilissimo, lo so bene, ma intravedo tante fragilità prima sconosciute in lui, che mi sorprendo continuamente. E devo ancora decidere cosa fare di tutto questo materiale che sto acquisendo, se ne ho bisogno, se mi serve, se mi nutre etc etc


----------



## ologramma (21 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che ci si sposa e soprattutto si fanno figli perché si condividono certi valori.
> *Se mio marito avesse aderito a manifestazioni contro immigrati lo avrei ugualmente lasciato.*
> Figuriamoci che cose contro le ha fatte contro di me.


mamma mia , forse è bene che te ne fai una ragione il mondo non la pensa come te , riguardo agli immigrati e paraculi, ma ti quoto per la prima parte , l'ultima la devo decifrare


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> mamma mia , forse è bene che te ne fai una ragione il mondo non la pensa come te , riguardo agli immigrati e paraculi, ma ti quoto per la prima parte , l'ultima la devo decifrare


Ma io non ho sposato te e tu non hai sposato me.
Penso che già la prima sera avremmo detto qualcosa che ci avrebbe rivelati reciprocamente incompatibili.
Ad esempio tu sei milanista? No? Chiuso.:mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io non ho sposato te e tu non hai sposato me.
> Penso che già la prima sera avremmo detto qualcosa che ci avrebbe rivelati reciprocamente incompatibili.
> Ad esempio tu sei milanista? No? Chiuso.:mexican:


:rotfl:No dai non puoi essere così !!!??? Cioè se non è milanista nemmeno lo prendi in considerazione ? Oh sai che rischi di incocciare il Berlusca si ? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (21 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io non ho sposato te e tu non hai sposato me.
> Penso che già la prima sera avremmo detto qualcosa che ci avrebbe rivelati reciprocamente incompatibili.
> Ad esempio tu sei milanista? No? Chiuso.:mexican:


Sebbene sono di destra non sono milanista anzi non vedo il calcio, riguardo a cosa ci saremmo detti la prima sera non credo ci si confronterebbe sulle cose della politica ma se il mio o il tuo aspetto ci avrebbe attizzato e coinvolto:up:
Poi se ci  fossimo piaciuti credo che ci sarebbe stato un accomodamento vedi quante relazioni sono nate tra opposti fronti politici.
Brunetta non essere così categorica, capisci a o quantomeno comprendi che non tutti la pensano come te?
Buona vita


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:No dai non puoi essere così !!!??? Cioè se non è milanista nemmeno lo prendi in considerazione ? Oh sai che rischi di incocciare il Berlusca si ? :rotfl::rotfl:


Scherzo eh :carneval: insomma. Poi col silvio avrei altre incompatibilità. Ad esempio non concordo sul colore del fondotinta.:carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scherzo eh :carneval: insomma. Poi col silvio avrei altre incompatibilità. Ad esempio non concordo sul colore del fondotinta.:carneval:


Io con la tirata fino agli orecchi che lo rende molto siamese :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> Sebbene sono di destra non sono milanista anzi non vedo il calcio, riguardo a cosa ci saremmo detti la prima sera non credo ci si confronterebbe sulle cose della politica ma se il mio o il tuo aspetto ci avrebbe attizzato e coinvolto:up:
> Poi se ci  fossimo piaciuti credo che ci sarebbe stato un accomodamento vedi quante relazioni sono nate tra opposti fronti politici.
> Brunetta non essere così categorica, capisci a o quantomeno comprendi che non tutti la pensano come te?
> Buona vita


Capisci che parlo di ME?
Capisci che con una persona IO parlo?
Capisci che al primo semaforo capisco una persona come la pensa?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io con la tirata fino agli orecchi che lo rende molto siamese :rotfl:


vedi che esageri anche tu?:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> vedi che esageri anche tu?:rotfl:


È  il Cavaliere  che mi ispira   perché ? mica ho detto una strullata, ormai le sue sembianze sembran più feline che umane


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> È  il Cavaliere  che mi ispira   perché ? mica ho detto una strullata, ormai le sue sembianze sembran più feline che umane


Ex, il titolo l'ha perso.

Io scherzo che non starei con chi ha gli occhiali :mexican:da sole ma certamente ognuno ha dei limiti. Tu ambisci che abbia un aspetto umano. Altrove c'era chi asseriva che sette kg in più denoterebbero trascuratezza e chissà che altro e poi sembra strano che si vogliano fare figli con qualcuno con cui si condividono valori di base?!


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ex, il titolo l'ha perso.
> 
> Io scherzo che non starei con chi ha gli occhiali :mexican:da sole ma certamente ognuno ha dei limiti. Tu ambisci che abbia un aspetto umano. Altrove c'era chi asseriva che sette kg in più denoterebbero trascuratezza e chissà che altro e poi sembra strano che si vogliano fare figli con qualcuno con cui si condividono valori di base?!


Ah già è vero


----------



## Diletta (21 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Diciamo che ci si sposa e soprattutto si fanno figli perché si condividono certi valori.*
> Se mio marito avesse aderito a manifestazioni contro immigrati lo avrei ugualmente lasciato.
> Figuriamoci che cose contro le ha fatte contro di me.




Sono d'accordo. I valori condivisi, quelli che contano, sono importanti.
Infatti, se avessi saputo della sua forma mentis prima del sì, quel sì non ci sarebbe mai stato.


----------



## Diletta (21 Luglio 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Sono ancora all'inizio Diletta; non sono arrivata da nessuna parte e neanche so se mai trarrò delle conclusioni particolari. Mi muovo in un turbinìo di particelle tutte con un loro preciso significato, faccio errori e cose buone, mi dispero e sono felice, non dimenticandomi però di vivere.
> Lui lo osservo, molto meno di quanto non faccia con me stessa, e cerco di capire chi è (può sembrare pomposo, lo so, ma così mi capita) quest'uomo che comunque sento di amare. Una delle poche conclusioni alle quali mi sembra di essere arrivata è che, nonostante il tradimento, quello che sembra avere meno autonomia al di fuori della coppia è proprio lui, e che, paradossalmente, col giro di giostra che si è concesso, ha preso due piccioni con una fava dimostrando a se stesso più cose. Discutibilissimo, lo so bene, ma intravedo tante fragilità prima sconosciute in lui, che mi sorprendo continuamente. E devo ancora decidere cosa fare di tutto questo materiale che sto acquisendo, se ne ho bisogno, se mi serve, se mi nutre etc etc



Dici che sei ancora all'inizio...ma quanto tempo è passato, non ricordo.
Disperarsi ed essere felici, a intermittenza, è un'esperienza che ci accomuna, però, poi, questa situazione deve finire perché si deve ritrovare l'equilibrio e un nuovo centro, in primis per noi e, di riflesso, per il partner.
Io non ho più questi sbalzi emotivi e, da una parte, li rimpiango pure perché quando ero felice ero positiva e piena di speranze...ora ho preso atto di come stanno le cose e di come si sono evolute.
Non credo che tornerà quella forma di amore che conoscevo, posso sperare di riuscire ad avere un rapporto d'amicizia e di collaborazione, ma è appunto un'ipotesi e molto dipende dagli sviluppi della cosa.

Ti posso solo consigliare di confidare nell'amore che ancora provi per lui e che, per somma fortuna, è scampato alla grossa ferita che ti ha dato, perché di solito non sopravvive o è talmente malconcio da non scommetterci su.
Proteggi dunque questo tuo sentimento per lui, abbine massima cura e ricorda a tuo marito di fare lo stesso.
In questi percorsi, una mossa falsa vanifica tutto ed è quello che è successo a me.


----------



## Diletta (21 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Hai ragione, anche io la penso come te. Ma ho imparato a mettermi nei panni altrui. In quel momento c'è quasi un senso di onnipotenza e di controllo del mondo. Tutto sembra più facile, tutto assume un aspetto diverso. Chi tradisce non pensa mai che potrebbe essere scoperto. Pensa di non togliere niente alla famiglia e al coniuge. Pensa di prendersi quello spazio proprio che la vita gli deve. Vedi qui quanti lo fanno e non pensano neanche di lasciare il partner....e questo mio mettermi nei panni altrui mi ha permesso di continuare. Sono caratterialmente molto portata a riparare i rapporti e a capire, piuttosto che a distruggere. Ognuno di noi ha una propensione. Io sto bene così.




Anch'io, cara Circe, ho imparato a mettermi nei panni degli altri, nello specifico nei panni di lui fino a spingermi addirittura a cercare di vedere le cose alla sua maniera se non, addirittura, di pensarle.
Va bene: è così che si fa quando si decide di ricostruire.
L'avrai fatto con la tua psicologa come io l'ho fatto col mio.
Però, non perdiamo di vista il fatto che anche loro devono avere empatia nei nostri confronti e anche loro si devono sforzare di capire il male che ci hanno fatto.
Non so se tuo marito è stato in grado di fare ciò, il mio non abbastanza e questo mi ha ostacolato e gliel'avevo anche fatto presente in più occasioni.

Non posso non dirti, però, che ti leggo fredda e indurita e questo è un po' quello che succede quando si continua a stare con loro.
Il cuore si indurisce e diventa anche arido.
Scusa se mi sono permessa di entrare nella tua intimità, ma è una sensazione che ho...(perché la conosco e molto bene).


----------



## Circe (21 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Anch'io, cara Circe, ho imparato a mettermi nei panni degli altri, nello specifico nei panni di lui fino a spingermi addirittura a cercare di vedere le cose alla sua maniera se non, addirittura, di pensarle.
> Va bene: è così che si fa quando si decide di ricostruire.
> L'avrai fatto con la tua psicologa come io l'ho fatto col mio.
> Però, non perdiamo di vista il fatto che anche loro devono avere empatia nei nostri confronti e anche loro si devono sforzare di capire il male che ci hanno fatto.
> ...


Mio marito ha fatto e fa tutt'ora  di tutto x rassicurarmi, mi chiede scusa spesso. Ma questo non cambia il mio percorso personale di crescita. Io sono stata il suo satellite, la sua casa, la sua sicurezza. Sono io che gli ho permesso di farmi del male, perché ho messo la mia vita nelle sue mani. Un dono per me, una grande responsabilità forse per lui, che ha trovato in quell'altra la leggerezza, la spensieratezza di poter condividere corpi e pensieri senza doverne essere responsabile. Quando è scoppiato tutto infatti, non ci ha pensato un secondo a mollare. Se fosse stato amore, avrebbero potuto prendere la palla al balzo e rifarsi una vita insieme. Credo. Ma non so cosa è passato nella loro testa. So quello che passa nella mia....non metterò mai la mia vita nelle mani di qualcun altro. Non mi poggero' mai più su qualcun altro. Io sono il mio mondo, e quando scambio dei sentimenti non sono fusa ne confusa con nessuno. Un po di amarezza c'è, perché è un sogno che si frantuma, ma la consapevolezza che si cresce nella vita anche grazie alle mazzate in testa ha un valore inestimabile. Adesso mi sento "grande". Quella tradita era la ragazzina illusa. Può sembrare freddezza, ma è solo lucidità riconquistata....


----------



## Horny (21 Luglio 2015)

Scusate, ma in questo mettervi nei
panni degli altri, nello specifico questi due uomini,
non pare che la vostra autostima effettivamente ne guadagni,
altrimenti sareste entusiaste della vita. Non rassegnate
e trattenute.


----------



## Circe (21 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Scusate, ma in questo mettervi nei
> panni degli altri, nello specifico questi due uomini,
> non pare che la vostra autostima effettivamente ne guadagni,
> altrimenti sareste entusiaste della vita. Non rassegnate
> e trattenute.


Come fai a dire che non sono entusiasta della vita? O rassegnata e trattenuta? Ti dirò, mi diverto anche a fare degli esperimenti 'sociali' ah ah . E poi mi sono messa nei panni di tanti...di mia madre, di mio padre, di mio cognato, di mia zia, dei miei figli. Non sono una che se ne frega dei rapporti, sono piuttosto profonda. E no, la mia autostima è talmente alta da potersi permettere di restare con lui e andare a testa alta. Non traete conclusioni semplici da storie complicate. La vita è bella, e se riesco ad andare avanti è proprio perché l'ho capito. Altrimenti mi sarei tagliata le vene o starei ancora a piangermi addosso ;-)


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Come fai a dire che non sono entusiasta della vita? O rassegnata e trattenuta? Ti dirò, mi diverto anche a fare degli esperimenti 'sociali' ah ah . E poi mi sono messa nei panni di tanti...di mia madre, di mio padre, di mio cognato, di mia zia, dei miei figli. Non sono una che se ne frega dei rapporti, sono piuttosto profonda. E no, la mia autostima è talmente alta da potersi permettere di restare con lui e andare a testa alta. Non traete conclusioni semplici da storie complicate. La vita è bella, e se riesco ad andare avanti è proprio perché l'ho capito. Altrimenti mi sarei tagliata le vene o starei ancora a piangermi addosso ;-)


Ma quale complicate. Tu sei molto semplice. La tua storia pure.


----------



## Horny (21 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Come fai a dire che non sono entusiasta della vita? O rassegnata e trattenuta? Ti dirò, mi diverto anche a fare degli esperimenti 'sociali' ah ah . E poi mi sono messa nei panni di tanti...di mia madre, di mio padre, di mio cognato, di mia zia, dei miei figli. Non sono una che se ne frega dei rapporti, sono piuttosto profonda. E no, la mia autostima è talmente alta da potersi permettere di restare con lui e andare a testa alta. Non traete conclusioni semplici da storie complicate. La vita è bella, e se riesco ad andare avanti è proprio perché l'ho capito. Altrimenti mi sarei tagliata le vene o starei ancora a piangermi addosso ;-)


Ne sono felice per te.
di sicuro ho male interpretato il tuo scritto....
boh...non so cosa tu intenda per esperimenti sociali.
tipo scrivere post sul forum?
poi non eri tu che parlavi di motivi economici e
di non aver perdonato ma di vivere come una moglie.
piu ci penso e più mi confondo.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Scusate, ma in questo mettervi nei
> panni degli altri, nello specifico questi due uomini,
> non pare che la vostra autostima effettivamente ne guadagni,
> altrimenti sareste entusiaste della vita. Non rassegnate
> e trattenute.





Horny ha detto:


> Ne sono felice per te.
> di sicuro ho male interpretato il tuo scritto....
> boh...non so cosa tu intenda per esperimenti sociali.
> tipo scrivere post sul forum?
> ...



Ti chiedo scusa, ma nel leggerti leggo talmente poca sensibilità e capacità di entrare in qualsiasi altra persona che non sia tu stessa che rimango perplesso sul serio. Non è un rimprovero il mio, è soltanto una maniera per esprimere delle sensazioni nel leggerti. Ma arrivo io a percepire te come persona unica, nel tuo genere,soggettività, persona. come uniche sono circe, Diletta e un po tutti, basta soltanto a volte poco poco escludere la propria persona per cercare di capire le altre. Altre vite che non siamo assolutamente noi, vite che hanno totalmente un aspetto differente dal nostro, non migliori o peggiori, ma differenti.


----------



## Circe (21 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> poi non eri tu che parlavi di motivi economici e
> di non aver perdonato ma di vivere come una moglie.
> piu ci penso e più mi confondo.


Credo che la vita sia una continua evoluzione. Non credo di sapere la tua storia o di ricordarla, non so da quanto sei qui. Ma credo che tu non sia già più la stessa che ha scritto il suo primo intervento o che abbia iniziato a seguire il forum. E così è per me. 
Se si rimane statici malgrado il passare del tempo, non si cresce.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Credo che la vita sia una continua evoluzione. Non credo di sapere la tua storia o di ricordarla, non so da quanto sei qui. Ma credo che tu non sia già più la stessa che ha scritto il suo primo intervento o che abbia iniziato a seguire il forum. E così è per me.
> Se si rimane statici malgrado il passare del tempo, non si cresce.


Tu le fotografie del passato riesci a guardarle?


----------



## sienne (21 Luglio 2015)

Ciao

ci sono cose che non capisco. Sicuramente dei miei limiti. 
Mettersi nei panni degli altri, l'ho sempre fatto. Mi sono sempre interessate dei punti di vista degli altri. 
Non saprei neanche come interagire, se non ci provassi o se non lo facessi ... 
Poi, cosa significa mettere la propria vita nelle mani di un'altra persona? 



sienne


----------



## Horny (21 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Credo che la vita sia una continua evoluzione. Non credo di sapere la tua storia o di ricordarla, non so da quanto sei qui. Ma credo che tu non sia già più la stessa che ha scritto il suo primo intervento o che abbia iniziato a seguire il forum. E così è per me.
> Se si rimane statici malgrado il passare del tempo, non si cresce.


in verità mi sento la stessa.
anche se vivo una fase diversa, emotivamente.
certo più rugosa e stanca.
come magari lo sarai tu. ma la mia
anima e' sempre lei, la riconosco.


----------



## Horny (21 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti chiedo scusa, ma nel leggerti leggo talmente poca sensibilità e capacità di entrare in qualsiasi altra persona che non sia tu stessa che rimango perplesso sul serio. Non è un rimprovero il mio, è soltanto una maniera per esprimere delle sensazioni nel leggerti. Ma arrivo io a percepire te come persona unica, nel tuo genere,soggettività, persona. come uniche sono circe, Diletta e un po tutti, basta soltanto a volte poco poco escludere la propria persona per cercare di capire le altre. Altre vite che non siamo assolutamente noi, vite che hanno totalmente un aspetto differente dal nostro, non migliori o peggiori, ma differenti.


ma figurati.
Io invece non mi ricordo nulla di te,
mentre di circe e diletta si.
mi sono rimaste impresse le parole loro.


----------



## Diletta (21 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Scusate, ma in questo mettervi nei
> panni degli altri, nello specifico questi due uomini,
> non pare che la vostra autostima effettivamente ne guadagni,
> altrimenti sareste entusiaste della vita. Non rassegnate
> e trattenute.




Parlo per me, ho dovuto mettermi nei suoi panni per cercare di capire quello che per me era incomprensibile. Ora lo capisco di più, va da sé che io, essendo molto diversa, non mi comporterei in quel modo.
Ti chiederai perché fare questa fatica?
Si fa se si vuole ricostruire: è molto impegnativa come cosa, non so se tu ci abbia provato, è un percorso con tappe obbligate.
Si fa se ci si crede e se ne vale la pena.
L'esito, comunque, rimane incerto fino alla fine...

Non vedo cosa c'entri l'autostima...


----------



## Eratò (21 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ma figurati.
> Io invece non mi ricordo nulla di te,
> mentre di circe e diletta si.
> mi sono rimaste impresse le parole loro.


Horny sei una forza della natura... Io ti ammiro sinceramente.. . Sei una di una superiorità mentale unica,dote rara...


----------



## Circe (21 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> in verità mi sento la stessa.
> anche se vivo una fase diversa, emotivamente.
> certo più rugosa e stanca.
> come magari lo sarai tu. ma la mia
> anima e' sempre lei, la riconosco.


Io invece non sono più la stessa. Sono cambiata in questi anni. 
Ps una curiosità....a quale squadra appartieni, traditi o traditori? Poi ti dico perché ho fatto questa domanda...


----------



## sienne (22 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Hai ragione, anche io la penso come te. Ma ho imparato a mettermi nei panni altrui. In quel momento c'è quasi un senso di onnipotenza e di controllo del mondo. Tutto sembra più facile, tutto assume un aspetto diverso. Chi tradisce non pensa mai che potrebbe essere scoperto. Pensa di non togliere niente alla famiglia e al coniuge. Pensa di prendersi quello spazio proprio che la vita gli deve. Vedi qui quanti lo fanno e non pensano neanche di lasciare il partner....e questo mio mettermi nei panni altrui mi ha permesso di continuare. Sono caratterialmente molto portata a riparare i rapporti e a capire, piuttosto che a distruggere. Ognuno di noi ha una propensione. Io sto bene così.



Ciao

A me ha fregato proprio il fatto di essermi messa nei panni di lui. Mi ha costato quattro anni d'impegno per recuperare un rapporto che ha distrutto lui, sicuramente non io. Se avessi ascoltato me stessa, lo avrei saputo sin dal momento della scoperta, che una parte di me, non sarebbe mai stata in grado di superare e di accettare una persona che ha saputo giocare e mentire per così tanto tempo. Perciò, di che tipo di rapporto si parla, quando parliamo di riparare un rapporto. Se per ripararlo devo disilludermi  (è quello che leggo il più delle volte) ... mi trasformerei proprio in quella direzione, che potrebbe mettermi in una condizione, che potrebbe portarmi a tradire. Questa trasformazione sarebbe una violenza alla mia persona. Per il semplice fatto che io non tradisco ... e non ci sto proprio con la frase fatta "può accadere a tutti di tradire" ... come se fosse una pupu di piccione che ci cade addosso mentre facciamo una passeggiata. Credo, cha alla fine si tratta di capire che si ha una persona vicino che ama diversamente da noi ... e bisogna chiedersi, se ciò ci sta bene oppure no. 


sienne


----------



## Diletta (22 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> A me ha fregato proprio il fatto di essermi messa nei panni di lui. Mi ha costato quattro anni d'impegno per recuperare un rapporto che ha distrutto lui, sicuramente non io. Se avessi ascoltato me stessa, lo avrei saputo sin dal momento della scoperta, che una parte di me, non sarebbe mai stata in grado di superare e di accettare una persona che ha saputo giocare e mentire per così tanto tempo. Perciò, di che tipo di rapporto si parla, quando parliamo di riparare un rapporto. Se per ripararlo devo disilludermi  (è quello che leggo il più delle volte) ... mi trasformerei proprio in quella direzione, che potrebbe mettermi in una condizione, che potrebbe portarmi a tradire. Questa trasformazione sarebbe una violenza alla mia persona. Per il semplice fatto che io non tradisco ... e non ci sto proprio con la frase fatta "può accadere a tutti di tradire" ... come se fosse una pupu di piccione che ci cade addosso mentre facciamo una passeggiata. Credo, cha alla fine si tratta di capire che si ha una persona vicino che ama diversamente da noi ... e bisogna chiedersi, se ciò ci sta bene oppure no.
> 
> sienne




Non posso darti il verde, ma è come se te l'avessi dato!
Condivido pienamente.
Aggiungo qualcosa però, giusto per un confronto:
parli di disillusione, ma questa arriva anche in altri ambiti della vita, nel lavoro, nelle amicizie, anche riguardo ai figli.
E' molto difficile che nel corso di una vita una persona non resti mai delusa e ferita, dovrebbe stare in completo isolamento in cima ad un monte...
Quindi, penso che sia questione di limiti personali: fino a dove si può arrivare a farci stare bene una determinata situazione.
Ecco, il tradimento da parte della persona amata è un limite invalicabile per tantissimi e anche quelli che vogliono recuperare si trovano davanti ad un percoso pazzesco, perché, è inutile indorare la pillola, questo tipo di tradimento è il più difficile da mandar giù. 
Anzi, arrivo a dire che è impossibile da superare del tutto: le sue scorie tossiche non verranno mai eliminate completamente.
Mi chiedo, ora, come si possa pensare di amare ancora un traditore!
E' una bella sfida, ma parlerei quasi di utopia.
E anche se ci fosse ancora un po' d'amore, è un amore malato che si nutre di sfiducia, un amore che non brilla più.


----------



## Diletta (22 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> A me ha fregato proprio il fatto di essermi messa nei panni di lui. Mi ha costato quattro anni d'impegno per recuperare un rapporto che ha distrutto lui, sicuramente non io. *Se avessi ascoltato me stessa, lo avrei saputo sin dal momento della scoperta, che una parte di me, non sarebbe mai stata in grado di superare e di accettare u*na persona che ha saputo giocare e mentire per così tanto tempo. Perciò, di che tipo di rapporto si parla, quando parliamo di riparare un rapporto. Se per ripararlo devo disilludermi  (è quello che leggo il più delle volte) ... mi trasformerei proprio in quella direzione, che potrebbe mettermi in una condizione, che potrebbe portarmi a tradire. Questa trasformazione sarebbe una violenza alla mia persona. Per il semplice fatto che io non tradisco ... e non ci sto proprio con la frase fatta "può accadere a tutti di tradire" ... come se fosse una pupu di piccione che ci cade addosso mentre facciamo una passeggiata. Credo, cha alla fine si tratta di capire che si ha una persona vicino che ama diversamente da noi ... e bisogna chiedersi, se ciò ci sta bene oppure no.
> 
> ...



Ah, mi è saltata all'occhio questa tua frase e soprattutto il rosso.
Una parte di me...giustissimo, una parte di noi non credo che accetterà mai.
E questo è il compromesso di cui si parla spesso e di cui parlo sempre io.
Il "tutto" ormai se ne andato...resta da capire qual è la scelta migliore per noi.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Horny sei una forza della natura... Io ti ammiro sinceramente.. . Sei una di una superiorità mentale unica,dote rara...


Questa tua risposta ad una risposta che horny mi ha dato a parere mio risulta di poco gusto ed è completamente fuori luogo perchè risulta offensiva nei miei confronti. Questo se la tua risposta ad horny è data dal contesto dei discorsi che stavamo a fare io e lei. Non fosse così, la tua risposta ad horny rimane un apprezzamento soltanto senza il cattivo gusto di cui parlavo prima.


----------



## Eratò (22 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Questa tua risposta ad una risposta che horny mi ha dato a parere mio risulta di poco gusto ed è completamente fuori luogo perchè risulta offensiva nei miei confronti. Questo se la tua risposta ad horny è data dal contesto dei discorsi che stavamo a fare io e lei. Non fosse così, la tua risposta ad horny rimane un apprezzamento soltanto senza il cattivo gusto di cui parlavo prima.


No. Niente contro di te. Volevo solo esprimerle la mia ammirazione. Non ti offendere.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> No. Niente contro di te. Volevo solo esprimerle la mia ammirazione. Non ti offendere.


:up:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> A me ha fregato proprio il fatto di essermi messa nei panni di lui. Mi ha costato quattro anni d'impegno per recuperare un rapporto che ha distrutto lui, sicuramente non io. Se avessi ascoltato me stessa, lo avrei saputo sin dal momento della scoperta, che una parte di me, non sarebbe mai stata in grado di superare e di accettare una persona che ha saputo giocare e mentire per così tanto tempo. Perciò, di che tipo di rapporto si parla, quando parliamo di riparare un rapporto. Se per ripararlo devo disilludermi  (è quello che leggo il più delle volte) ... mi trasformerei proprio in quella direzione, che potrebbe mettermi in una condizione, che potrebbe portarmi a tradire. Questa trasformazione sarebbe una violenza alla mia persona. Per il semplice fatto che io non tradisco ... e non ci sto proprio con la frase fatta "può accadere a tutti di tradire" ... come se fosse una pupu di piccione che ci cade addosso mentre facciamo una passeggiata. Credo, cha alla fine si tratta di capire che si ha una persona vicino che ama diversamente da noi ... e bisogna chiedersi, se ciò ci sta bene oppure no.
> 
> ...


Col senno di poi siamo tutti bravi a scrivere. Ed a comportarci. 

Non ti sto attaccando, ma quello che scrivi accade a quasi tutte le persone che vengono tradite. Queste hanno un percorso simile che ha un comun denominatore iniziale, la parola "perchè". E non si tratta di disilludersi, non si tratta di mettersi nei panni del traditore perchè il traditore è soltanto un gran figlio di puttana bastardo e senza sentimenti.Non lo è. si tratta di quel famoso perchè che da origine al dolore che i traditi conoscono. I percorsi attraverso il dolore passano attraverso la realtà di persone che sono soltanto delle persone, passa attraverso quell'illusione di una vita passata assieme e che viene rimessa in gioco. In questo balletto dove la sensibilità, soggettività, fragilità delle persone tradite, ci sta un cerchio chiamato ricostruzione dove la persona tradita è al di fuori da qualsiasi schema, la persona tradita si trova in una realtà dove la percezione di questa è talmente amplificata rispetto a qualsiasi altra persona che il dolore, la bellezza della vita, del respiro della salsedine, del volo di un uccello, che assume un significato impossibile da descrivere, e non si può vivere in queste condizioni, si deve scendere a terra, si devono mettere i piedi a terra combattendo contro il tradimento e contro quel respiro che non puoi adorare per sempre, perchè quel respiro, quella percezione che hai della vita in certi momenti, se pur veri non fanno parte del comune vivere. Li vivi tu li apprezzi e li metti in un angolino per rigettarti in una sporca vita fatta di fatica, e quella si dovrà apprezzare con la rinnovata persona che deve chiudere tutto per rinascere unica e prendere una scelta che sarà dettata da azioni e decisioni prese da entrambe le persone coinvolte. 

Questo per dire che, in un limbo unico, perchè proprio, qualsiasi strada è percorribile dopo aver attraversato il comune dolore. E non tutti da quel che ho notato leggendo attraversano lo stesso limbo, perchè troppo presi da se stessi e dal proprio candore, falso.


----------



## Horny (22 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Io invece non sono più la stessa. Sono cambiata in questi anni.
> Ps una curiosità....a quale squadra appartieni, traditi o traditori? Poi ti dico perché ho fatto questa domanda...


nessuna delle due.
mi sento come ha spiegato sienne.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Col senno di poi siamo tutti bravi a scrivere. Ed a comportarci.
> 
> Non ti sto attaccando, ma quello che scrivi accade a quasi tutte le persone che vengono tradite. Queste hanno un percorso simile che ha un comun denominatore iniziale, la parola "perchè". E non si tratta di disilludersi, non si tratta di mettersi nei panni del traditore perchè il traditore è soltanto un gran figlio di puttana bastardo e senza sentimenti.Non lo è. si tratta di quel famoso perchè che da origine al dolore che i traditi conoscono. I percorsi attraverso il dolore passano attraverso la realtà di persone che sono soltanto delle persone, passa attraverso quell'illusione di una vita passata assieme e che viene rimessa in gioco. In questo balletto dove la sensibilità, soggettività, fragilità delle persone tradite, ci sta un cerchio chiamato ricostruzione dove la persona tradita è al di fuori da qualsiasi schema, la persona tradita si trova in una realtà dove la percezione di questa è talmente amplificata rispetto a qualsiasi altra persona che il dolore, la bellezza della vita, del respiro della salsedine, del volo di un uccello, che assume un significato impossibile da descrivere, e non si può vivere in queste condizioni, si deve scendere a terra, si devono mettere i piedi a terra combattendo contro il tradimento e contro quel respiro che non puoi adorare per sempre, perchè quel respiro, quella percezione che hai della vita in certi momenti, se pur veri non fanno parte del comune vivere. Li vivi tu li apprezzi e li metti in un angolino per rigettarti in una sporca vita fatta di fatica, e quella si dovrà apprezzare con la rinnovata persona che deve chiudere tutto per rinascere unica e prendere una scelta che sarà dettata da azioni e decisioni prese da entrambe le persone coinvolte.
> 
> ...


Ultimamente ti leggevo con piacere ma questo post non mi piace per niente. Soprattutto l'ultima frase.
Ma come ti permetti?
Ma davvero.
Io non sono una giustizialista e sto entrando nell'idea che il carcere dovrebbe essere un'istituzione residuale solo per persone pericolose e non credo nell'espiazione.
Quindi figurati se penso a condanne per tradimento.
Ma ognuno da chi è e come si è comportato e cosa non è in grado di accettare da una persona con la quale ha dormito.
Credo che né tu né possano parlare di falso candore.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ultimamente ti leggevo con piacere ma questo post non mi piace per niente. Soprattutto l'ultima frase.
> Ma come ti permetti?
> Ma davvero.
> Io non sono una giustizialista e sto entrando nell'idea che il carcere dovrebbe essere un'istituzione residuale solo per persone pericolose e non credo nell'espiazione.
> ...


Permettimi di controbattere, non per attaccarti in base a ciò che mi hai scritto, ma sul fatto che ultimamente noto che hai atteggiamenti che a dir poco sono da professoressa. E ti garantisco che non è un voler difendermi per attaccare. 

Sul post che ho scritto non hai assolutamente capito nulla. Sei totalmente fuori strada.


----------



## sienne (22 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non posso darti il verde, ma è come se te l'avessi dato!
> Condivido pienamente.
> Aggiungo qualcosa però, giusto per un confronto:
> parli di disillusione, ma questa arriva anche in altri ambiti della vita, nel lavoro, nelle amicizie, anche riguardo ai figli.
> ...



Ciao

Concordo!
Si, ci possono essere vari aspetti nel percorso della vita in vari ambiti, che ti portano a dover revisionare il tutto e ti rendi conto che ci sono bocconi amari da dover mandare giù. Un tradimento di un coniuge è difficile da mandare giù, perché tocca la tua vita intima e la tua quotidianità. Dall'aspetto più banale, come comprarsi un paio di scarpe fino alla fusione d'intimità o come affrontare un lutto, un fine mese ecc. Tu parli di sfida. Si lo è. Ho voluto crederci che si potesse ricostruire un tutto assieme. Ma non è così. Ma ciò non significa, che non possa avvenire nuovamente. 



sienne


----------



## sienne (22 Luglio 2015)

Ciao

quanto è fastidioso dover spogliarsi delle proiezioni altrui. 

No comment. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Permettimi di controbattere, non per attaccarti in base a ciò che mi hai scritto, ma sul fatto che ultimamente noto che hai atteggiamenti che a dir poco sono da professoressa. E ti garantisco che non è un voler difendermi per attaccare.
> 
> Sul post che ho scritto non hai assolutamente capito nulla. Sei totalmente fuori strada.


Rileggiti il post a cui ho risposto e fingi che l'abbia scritto un altro.


----------



## Horny (22 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quanto è fastidioso dover spogliarsi delle proiezioni altrui.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Ecate (23 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Io invece non sono più la stessa. Sono cambiata in questi anni.
> Ps una curiosità....a quale squadra appartieni, traditi o traditori? Poi ti dico perché ho fatto questa domanda...


Le squadre in realtà non sono traditi e traditori bensì matrimonialisti a oltranza e separatisti


----------



## Circe (24 Luglio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Le squadre in realtà non sono traditi e traditori bensì matrimonialisti a oltranza e separatisti


Non posso far altro che darti ragione..


----------



## Circe (24 Luglio 2015)

La mancanza di tempo mi sta impedendo di partecipare attivamente alla conversazione, ma vorrei rispondervi uno ad uno...ognuno di noi ha i propri motivi, le proprie spiegazioni, i propri alibi. Io sono forse una di quelle che sa di non essere felice ma ha scelto di non esserlo da sola. Finché dura. Finché regge. Finché boh.....per ora ci sto  e mi preoccupo del presente....


----------



## Ultimo (24 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> La mancanza di tempo mi sta impedendo di partecipare attivamente alla conversazione, ma vorrei rispondervi uno ad uno...ognuno di noi ha i propri motivi, le proprie spiegazioni, i propri alibi. *Io sono forse una di quelle che sa di non essere felice ma ha scelto di non esserlo da sola.* Finché dura. Finché regge. Finché boh.....per ora ci sto  e mi preoccupo del presente....


Ho come l'impressione che nonostante tu qui dentro partecipi a sprazzi, metabolizzi troppo quello che ti viene scritto. 

La felicità o la serenità non passa attraverso soltanto un avvenimento, circe, passa attraverso tutte le giornate che vivi combattendo le proprie battaglie, che stanno dentro, che si conoscono e che si sono svegliate attraverso un avvenimento. E svegliarsi attraverso un avvenimento non vuol dire che prima dormivi, vuol dire che adesso ti concentri soltanto su quell'avvenimento dandogli un'importanza che NON HA. Gira la mente circe, concentrala su di te, soltanto su di te e su un buon pasto e su una giornata al mare, che sono queste cose che si fanno tutti i giorni che si devono apprezzare. Il resto è soltanto un cazzeggio che serve a voler trovare il sacro graal. Il sacro graal sei tu, viviti.


----------



## Eratò (24 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho come l'impressione che nonostante tu qui dentro partecipi a sprazzi, metabolizzi troppo quello che ti viene scritto.
> 
> La felicità o la serenità non passa attraverso soltanto un avvenimento, circe, passa attraverso tutte le giornate che vivi combattendo le proprie battaglie, che stanno dentro, che si conoscono e che si sono svegliate attraverso un avvenimento. E svegliarsi attraverso un avvenimento non vuol dire che prima dormivi, vuol dire che adesso ti concentri soltanto su quell'avvenimento dandogli un'importanza che NON HA. Gira la mente circe, concentrala su di te, soltanto su di te e su un buon pasto e su una giornata al mare, che sono queste cose che si fanno tutti i giorni che si devono apprezzare. Il resto è soltanto un cazzeggio che serve a voler trovare il sacro graal. Il sacro graal sei tu, viviti.


Bellissimo questo post e verissimo...


----------



## banshee (24 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho come l'impressione che nonostante tu qui dentro partecipi a sprazzi, metabolizzi troppo quello che ti viene scritto.
> 
> La felicità o la serenità non passa attraverso soltanto un avvenimento, circe, passa attraverso tutte le giornate che vivi combattendo le proprie battaglie, che stanno dentro, che si conoscono e che si sono svegliate attraverso un avvenimento. E svegliarsi attraverso un avvenimento non vuol dire che prima dormivi, vuol dire che adesso ti concentri soltanto su quell'avvenimento dandogli un'importanza che NON HA. Gira la mente circe, concentrala su di te, soltanto su di te e su un buon pasto e su una giornata al mare, che sono queste cose che si fanno tutti i giorni che si devono apprezzare. Il resto è soltanto un cazzeggio che serve a voler trovare il sacro graal. Il sacro graal sei tu, viviti.





Eratò ha detto:


> Bellissimo questo post e verissimo...


concordo con Eratò  molto bello... verde, zzu.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> concordo con Eratò  molto bello... verde, zzu.


Grazie a te ed ad Eratò, e anche a quel fetente di zanna.

Però perchè io scrivo le cose belle ed ad oscuro glieleccano er culo e ammia no? ( per piacere non sporchiamo anche questo treddì) :carneval:

Circe perdonali, li tengo a bada io se continuano..


----------



## Circe (24 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho come l'impressione che nonostante tu qui dentro partecipi a sprazzi, metabolizzi troppo quello che ti viene scritto.
> 
> La felicità o la serenità non passa attraverso soltanto un avvenimento, circe, passa attraverso tutte le giornate che vivi combattendo le proprie battaglie, che stanno dentro, che si conoscono e che si sono svegliate attraverso un avvenimento. E svegliarsi attraverso un avvenimento non vuol dire che prima dormivi, vuol dire che adesso ti concentri soltanto su quell'avvenimento dandogli un'importanza che NON HA. Gira la mente circe, concentrala su di te, soltanto su di te e su un buon pasto e su una giornata al mare, che sono queste cose che si fanno tutti i giorni che si devono apprezzare. Il resto è soltanto un cazzeggio che serve a voler trovare il sacro graal. Il sacro graal sei tu, viviti.


Ultimo.. tu sei il primo che ho letto qui dentro. Ti adoro, questa risposta diventerà uno screenshot. Quando starò male me la rileggero'.


----------



## Tessa (24 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho come l'impressione che nonostante tu qui dentro partecipi a sprazzi, metabolizzi troppo quello che ti viene scritto.
> 
> La felicità o la serenità non passa attraverso soltanto un avvenimento, circe, passa attraverso tutte le giornate che vivi combattendo le proprie battaglie, che stanno dentro, che si conoscono e che si sono svegliate attraverso un avvenimento. E svegliarsi attraverso un avvenimento non vuol dire che prima dormivi, vuol dire che adesso ti concentri soltanto su quell'avvenimento dandogli un'importanza che NON HA. Gira la mente circe, concentrala su di te, soltanto su di te e su un buon pasto e su una giornata al mare, che sono queste cose che si fanno tutti i giorni che si devono apprezzare. Il resto è soltanto un cazzeggio che serve a voler trovare il sacro graal. Il sacro graal sei tu, viviti.


Bello questo post.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho come l'impressione che nonostante tu qui dentro partecipi a sprazzi, metabolizzi troppo quello che ti viene scritto.
> 
> La felicità o la serenità non passa attraverso soltanto un avvenimento, circe, passa attraverso tutte le giornate che vivi combattendo le proprie battaglie, che stanno dentro, che si conoscono e che si sono svegliate attraverso un avvenimento. E svegliarsi attraverso un avvenimento non vuol dire che prima dormivi, vuol dire che adesso ti concentri soltanto su quell'avvenimento dandogli un'importanza che NON HA. Gira la mente circe, concentrala su di te, soltanto su di te e su un buon pasto e su una giornata al mare, che sono queste cose che si fanno tutti i giorni che si devono apprezzare. Il resto è soltanto un cazzeggio che serve a voler trovare il sacro graal. Il sacro graal sei tu, viviti.


Bel post :up:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Ultimo.. tu sei il primo che ho letto qui dentro. Ti adoro, questa risposta diventerà uno screenshot. Quando starò male me la rileggero'.


Grazie circe. Anzi, circiuzza..!  :amici:

Ho notato in me quando scrivo e/o quando mi rispondono di bloccarmi, di tenermi dentro quello che vorrei scrivere e che ritengo banale, forse banale non lo è, forse dovrei rispondere anche a costo di risultare pedante, invadente rompi..... E voglio fare questo adesso, rispondendoti: Non devi rileggermi circe, assolutamente no..! se ti è arrivato il mio messaggio e tu credi, pensi, che sia vero quel messaggio, prova ad usarlo, prova a metterlo in pratica da subito, e quando ti capita di star male, e non parlo di pensieri rivolti al tradimento, non soltanto di questi, pensa che, devi darti una smossa, pensa che quel momento no della giornata se pur dato da un umore interno nato così all'improvviso, deve passare, e sei tu che puoi farlo passare. 
Guarda, se ti raccontassi la mia giornata tipo sono sicuro che rimarresti a bocca aperta. E mi lamento della mia giornata, mi stanco delle mie giornate, sono oppresso dalla fatica. Ma circe ho come l'impressione che l'essere umano, in qualsiasi suo stato d'essere si lamenta a priori, e si lamenterà sempre. Incapace di accettare che giornalmente si combatte per qualsiasi minchiata. Io sto imparando a lamentarmi ma non a rendere la lamentela una routine, un modo di vivere. 

Ah, adesso ho uno scopo ben preciso in questo forum, toccare le tette a ban e il culo a nicka. (mi dicono che vale la pena)


----------



## Eratò (24 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Grazie circe. Anzi, circiuzza..!  :amici:
> 
> Ho notato in me quando scrivo e/o quando mi rispondono di bloccarmi, di tenermi dentro quello che vorrei scrivere e che ritengo banale, forse banale non lo è, forse dovrei rispondere anche a costo di risultare pedante, invadente rompi..... E voglio fare questo adesso, rispondendoti: Non devi rileggermi circe, assolutamente no..! se ti è arrivato il mio messaggio e tu credi, pensi, che sia vero quel messaggio, prova ad usarlo, prova a metterlo in pratica da subito, e quando ti capita di star male, e non parlo di pensieri rivolti al tradimento, non soltanto di questi, pensa che, devi darti una smossa, pensa che quel momento no della giornata se pur dato da un umore interno nato così all'improvviso, deve passare, e sei tu che puoi farlo passare.
> Guarda, se ti raccontassi la mia giornata tipo sono sicuro che rimarresti a bocca aperta. E mi lamento della mia giornata, mi stanco delle mie giornate, sono oppresso dalla fatica. Ma circe ho come l'impressione che l'essere umano, in qualsiasi suo stato d'essere si lamenta a priori, e si lamenterà sempre. Incapace di accettare che giornalmente si combatte per qualsiasi minchiata. Io sto imparando a lamentarmi ma non a rendere la lamentela una routine, un modo di vivere.
> ...


Tu  dovresti scrivere di più invece.. Sei uno dei pochi che è riuscito a trovare serenità ed equilibrio in seguito alla tempesta del tradimento e l'apprezzamento, il rispetto e l'amore per tua moglie e per la tua famiglia oltre che la tua felicità si avvertono... Avresti molto da dire


----------



## zanna (24 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Grazie circe. Anzi, circiuzza..!  :amici:
> 
> OMISSIS
> 
> Ah, *adesso ho uno scopo ben preciso in questo forum, toccare le tette a ban e il culo a nicka.* (mi dicono che vale la pena)


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2015)

Però apprezzare la vita non lo vedo in contrasto con il trovare inaccettabile il tradimento subito o vedere  "sporcate" cose vissute.
Circe non mi ha risposto alla domanda sulle fotografie e ne ha facoltà.
Ma nessuno potrà più restituire la bellezza di momenti vissuti che non erano come li si credeva.


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> E la mia è presa di coscienza non rassegnazione o altro. Se volessi potrei in qualsiasi momento scegliere una vita diversa per me. Ma il fatto è che non credo più  alla santità di nessuno. Nemmeno alla mia ora come ora. Le tentazioni e le bastardate sono così all'ordine del giorno di tutti, che non credo esista un'isola felice. C'è un'età per credere a quelle favole. E sinceramente fino a qualche tempo fa invidiavo chi ci credeva. Oggi sono realista. Lo vedo quello che mi gira intorno. Ho decine di conoscenti che si stanno separando x tradimento. Ormai il virus è tra noi. Bisogna prenderne atto. Il principe azzurro non esiste. Esiste la principessa che si salva da sola!


Giustissimo amarissimo bellissimo.


----------



## Diletta (24 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però apprezzare la vita non lo vedo in contrasto con il trovare inaccettabile il tradimento subito o vedere  "sporcate" cose vissute.
> Circe non mi ha risposto alla domanda sulle fotografie e ne ha facoltà.
> Ma nessuno potrà più restituire la bellezza di momenti vissuti che non erano come li si credeva.




Ti quoto in tutto!


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti quoto in tutto!


Io ho imparato a scorporare il mio sentire di quei momenti dalla creduta condivisione. 

Ha ragione il mio ex marito a dire che non finirà mai di dovermi chiedere perdono.


----------



## zanna (24 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io *ho imparato a scorporare il mio sentire di quei momenti dalla creduta condivisione*.
> 
> Ha ragione il mio ex marito a dire che non finirà mai di dovermi chiedere perdono.


Ossia?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Ossia?



Se ero felice al mare con lui, restiamo io e il mare.


----------



## zanna (24 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ero felice al mare con lui, restiamo io e il mare.


Lavoro difficile brunetta mia ... manca sempre un pezzo ... o forse è il sistema più semplice ... boh non so o almeno ancora non riesco


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Lavoro difficile brunetta mia ... manca sempre un pezzo ... o forse è il sistema più semplice ... boh non so o almeno ancora non riesco



Difficilissimo.
Chi tradisce non se ne rende conto.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ero felice al mare con lui, restiamo io e il mare.


Se chi tradisce è così sporco dentro e cattivo d'aver finto una vita intera allora avresti ragione. Ma secondo me sono casi sporadici. Certo quando parliamo di tradimenti pensiamo sempre alle peggiori cose, non pensiamo mai quando il partner preoccupati ci ha accompagnati in ospedale perchè stavamo male, o quando questo ci portava una coperta perchè c'era freddo. Sono altri i pensieri che il tradito rivolge al traditore.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Difficilissimo.
> Chi tradisce non se ne rende conto.


Io non ti capisco, queste ultime frasi che hai scritto le trovo tutte sbagliate, è come se tu stessi facendo un catalogo: traditori cattivi e traditi buoni, fine. Nel mezzo mica c'è una vita vissuta che entrambi volenti o nolenti hanno portato allo sbaglio, no c'è solo il traditore che è una persona estremamente cattiva, perchè non si tradisce, punto e basta. Un catalogo proprio.


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io non ti capisco, queste ultime frasi che hai scritto le trovo tutte sbagliate, è come se tu stessi facendo un catalogo: traditori cattivi e traditi buoni, fine. Nel mezzo mica c'è una vita vissuta che entrambi volenti o nolenti hanno portato allo sbaglio, no c'è solo il traditore che è una persona estremamente cattiva, perchè non si tradisce, punto e basta. Un catalogo proprio.


certo che tra il comportamento di tua moglie con  immediata confessione e quello del marito di brunetta ed altri che hanno tradito per anni c'è una bella differenza


----------



## Ultimo (24 Luglio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo che tra il comportamento di tua moglie con  immediata confessione e quello del marito di brunetta ed altri che hanno tradito per anni c'è una bella differenza


Assolutamente si. 

Non conosco la storia di Brunetta.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se chi tradisce è così sporco dentro e cattivo d'aver finto una vita intera allora avresti ragione. Ma secondo me sono casi sporadici. Certo quando parliamo di tradimenti pensiamo sempre alle peggiori cose, non pensiamo mai quando il partner preoccupati ci ha accompagnati in ospedale perchè stavamo male, o quando questo ci portava una coperta perchè c'era freddo. Sono altri i pensieri che il tradito rivolge al traditore.


concordo ma tu un discorso così lo stai facendo a Circe.......


----------



## Ultimo (24 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> concordo ma tu un discorso così lo stai facendo a Circe.......


Ho risposto a Brunetta, nel contempo a Minerva, scrivendo che non conosco la storia di Brunetta.

E comunque, se volessimo a questo punto tirare una somma su quello che tu stai, o io credo tu stai dicendomi, con l'ausilio di Minerva, a questo punto a parte i casi come il mio potremmo consigliare a tutti di mandare al diavolo il traditore, la vita e i ricordi passati assieme e quanto ne ha fatto parte? 

Dai farfalla, io ricordo delle frasi vecchie che anche tu dicevi," non esiste soltanto il bianco è nero ma ci sono tanti altri colori" 

Io direi di soffermarci sul generale, poi chi sta vivendo "qualcosa proprio in questo momento" credo sia giusto possa sentirsi male nel pensare al proprio passato, ma solo chi in questo momento è dentro l'incubo. Altrimenti vuol dire, a parere mio che non si è usciti dall'incubo, o che comunque, sempre a parere mio, se ne è usciti non tanto bene. E io vorrei aiutare ad uscirne nella maniera in cui mi è possibile fare. Perchè ritengo davvero grave pensare  al passato nella maniera che ha esposto Brunetta.O che io credo lei abbia esposto.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho risposto a Brunetta, nel contempo a Minerva, scrivendo che non conosco la storia di Brunetta.
> 
> E comunque, se volessimo a questo punto tirare una somma su quello che tu stai, o io credo tu stai dicendomi, con l'ausilio di Minerva, a questo punto a parte i casi come il mio potremmo consigliare a tutti di mandare al diavolo il traditore, la vita e i ricordi passati assieme e quanto ne ha fatto parte?
> 
> ...


Non mi sono spiegata, sono d'accordo con te. Ma poi dici che bisogna distinguere tra tradimenti di anni ecc ecc e credo che il tradimento di Vir e sia il peggiore qui dentro


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho risposto a Brunetta, nel contempo a Minerva, scrivendo che non conosco la storia di Brunetta.
> 
> E comunque, se volessimo a questo punto tirare una somma su quello che tu stai, o io credo tu stai dicendomi, con l'ausilio di Minerva, a questo punto a parte i casi come il mio potremmo consigliare a tutti di mandare al diavolo il traditore, la vita e i ricordi passati assieme e quanto ne ha fatto parte?
> 
> ...


Se non sai, non sai.

Circe la capisco, purtroppo, e a quello mi riferivo non alla storia di un giorno o tre mesi.


----------



## sienne (24 Luglio 2015)

Ciao

non ci si può soffermare sul genere. Impossibile. Bisogna ben distinguere, se si vuole discutere. 
C'è chi ruba una matita e la restituisce, chi il patrimonio ... e anche se sempre di un ladro si tratta,
le conseguenze e le implicazioni che ne conseguono sono pur sempre molto distinte. 
Non si può neanche comparare. Se si vuole essere onesti. 



sienne


----------



## Ecate (25 Luglio 2015)

Non so cosa possa rimanere di un bel ricordo con un uomo ingannevole per gli altri. Posso rispondere per me. Ricordo dei momenti di felicità con un mio ex con cui sono stata tanti anni. Lo credevo diverso. Lo immaginavo diverso. Rimangono ricordi di me, il mare e le mie proiezioni su di lui. E sono convinta che nella nostra effimera felicità ci fosse una scheggia di verità per entrambi. Ma il tutto era diverso, il tutto non poteva essere amore. I ricordi davvero amari sono del dopo. Di quando mi si è levato il velo dagli occhi e la felicità era solo agita, cercata nel sole, nel mare e nella sua rappresentazione. E di notte piangevo.


----------



## feather (25 Luglio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Rimangono ricordi di me, il mare e le mie proiezioni su di lui. E sono convinta che nella nostra effimera felicità ci fosse una scheggia di verità per entrambi. Ma il tutto era diverso, il tutto non poteva essere amore. I ricordi davvero amari sono del dopo. Di quando mi si è levato il velo dagli occhi e la felicità era solo agita, cercata nel sole, nel mare e nella sua rappresentazione. E di notte piangevo.


Mi piace proprio lo stile con cui scrivi.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegata, sono d'accordo con te. Ma poi dici che bisogna distinguere tra tradimenti di anni ecc ecc e credo che il tradimento di Vir e sia il peggiore qui dentro


Che il tradimento di Circe sia uno dei peggiori non sto a discuterlo, nè vorrei mettermi a fare una graduatoria. 
Ma io credo che quando si parla di tradimenti non si deve guardare soltanto la storia del tradimento ma ben altre cose. E posso soltanto rivolgermi ad un esempio che appartiene a me, e tu come anche altri mi leggevate nel passato, credo che tu come altri oltre l'antipatia spero abbiate percepito il grande dolore che avevo, e sono sicuro che avete percepito, visto che  ho scritte anche le grandi cazzate fatte. E mi scusi circe ed anche gli altri se capita di rimettere la mia storia in ballo. La metto perchè appartiene a me e preferisco scrivere di me, almeno so con certezza che quello che scrivo non è la percezione di qualcosa che ho letto di altri ma una sicurezza visto che parlo di me. 




Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non sai, non sai.
> 
> Circe la capisco, purtroppo, e a quello mi riferivo non alla storia di un giorno o tre mesi.


E grazie eh, certo che se non so non so. Anche se qua dentro quello che sappiamo sei sicura di riuscire a comprenderlo appieno? Io per come sono fatto non mi soffermerei soltanto su me stesso dando indicazioni su quello che ho provato, mi soffermerei su indicazioni che diano un'input positivo. Di certo andare a scrivere che si elimina il partner dai ricordi non lo vedo tanto positivo. E ok,tu hai fatto questo, hai elaborato il tutto per avere un presente senza alcuni ricordi,distorti, io non lo consiglierei a Circe, a Circe consiglierei di non eliminare nulla perchè sono convinto che tutto quello che abbiamo vissuto non va eliminato nè va riesaminato per eliminare qualcosa. Va soltanto ricordato come un ricordo, null'altro. Sembra poco sensibile scrivere "null'altro" ma non lo è perchè girano i coglioni a voler per forza amareggiarsi distorcendo quei bei ricordi che si hanno, perchè se erano bei ricordi tali devono rimanere per la persona tradita. Non è questo che si deve analizzare.Non il ricordo. E manco una fotografia dove guardi il partner, ti metti a piangere pensando, bastardo eri falso. Non è vero non era falso, aveva una doppia vita. 

Se poi dobbiamo attenerci alla comprensione del dolore altrui credo che un po tutte le persone tradite possano percepire e voler abbracciare la persona che sta male, sarebbe un abbraccio sentito sul serio perchè ricorderebbe a chi ne è fuori il dolore provato, e a chi lo sta provando la consolazione di chi sa di aver un abbraccio davvero unico e sentito. 

E io m'incazzo quando leggo te Brunetta eliminare alcuni ricordi, m'incazzo perchè la percezione che ho di te mi da l'impressione che tu ancora soffra, che tu abbia elaborato una bruttissima storia talmente brutta da far arrivare una persona intelligente come te a conclusioni alternative che non sono assolutamente condivise da me se tu le consigli ad altri. E' il mio parere, e rimane tale indipendentemente se giusto o sbagliato nei tuoi riguardi, d'altronde io non sono nella tua storia, come tu ed io non siamo in quella di circe. 

Scusami.


----------



## Horny (25 Luglio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo che tra il comportamento di tua moglie con  immediata confessione e quello del marito di brunetta ed altri che hanno tradito per anni c'è una bella differenza


ma facciamo pure che sono situazioni proprio imparagonabili.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che il tradimento di Circe sia uno dei peggiori non sto a discuterlo, nè vorrei mettermi a fare una graduatoria.
> Ma io credo che quando si parla di tradimenti non si deve guardare soltanto la storia del tradimento ma ben altre cose. E posso soltanto rivolgermi ad un esempio che appartiene a me, e tu come anche altri mi leggevate nel passato, credo che tu come altri oltre l'antipatia spero abbiate percepito il grande dolore che avevo, e sono sicuro che avete percepito, visto che  ho scritte anche le grandi cazzate fatte. E mi scusi circe ed anche gli altri se capita di rimettere la mia storia in ballo. La metto perchè appartiene a me e preferisco scrivere di me, almeno so con certezza che quello che scrivo non è la percezione di qualcosa che ho letto di altri ma una sicurezza visto che parlo di me.
> 
> 
> ...


Temo che non ci sia altra strada se non quella di scorporare e restituire a sé e al proprio vissuto individuale i ricordi invece togliendoli dal noi, non solo perché probabilmente è sbagliato in sé farlo, perché significa attribuire per proiezioni all'altro il proprio sentire, ma perché in alcuni casi si sono avute le prove che non si trattava di momenti o vissuti paralleli impermeabili  (come tanti traditori ci hanno spiegato e come non è difficile da capire) ma di stravolgimenti totali. Se un pranzo, ad esempio, è stato vissuto dal tradito come un piacevole momento conviviale con risate condivise per il vino versato, dovrà affrontare una ristrutturazione del ricordo se il traditore durante il pranzo era impegnato sotto il tavolo con l'amante e il vino si era versato per quei maneggi.


Ho fatto un esempio chiaro?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Se chi tradisce è così sporco dentro e cattivo d'aver finto una vita intera allora avresti ragione. Ma secondo me sono casi sporadici.* Certo quando parliamo di tradimenti pensiamo sempre alle peggiori cose, non pensiamo mai quando il partner preoccupati ci ha accompagnati in ospedale perchè stavamo male, o quando questo ci portava una coperta perchè c'era freddo. Sono altri i pensieri che il tradito rivolge al traditore.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Temo che non ci sia altra strada se non quella di scorporare e restituire a sé e al proprio vissuto individuale i ricordi invece togliendoli dal noi, non solo perché probabilmente è sbagliato in sé farlo, perché significa attribuire per proiezioni all'altro il proprio sentire, ma perché in alcuni casi si sono avute le prove che non si trattava di momenti o vissuti paralleli impermeabili  (come tanti traditori ci hanno spiegato e come non è difficile da capire) ma di stravolgimenti totali. Se un pranzo, ad esempio, è stato vissuto dal tradito come un piacevole momento conviviale con risate condivise per il vino versato, dovrà affrontare una ristrutturazione del ricordo se il traditore durante il pranzo era impegnato sotto il tavolo con l'amante e il vino si era versato per quei maneggi.
> 
> 
> Ho fatto un esempio chiaro?


Hai fatto un esempio chiaro. 

Hai letto la risposta che già ti avevo scritto? Leggi il neretto.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai fatto un esempio chiaro.
> 
> Hai letto la risposta che già ti avevo scritto? Leggi il neretto.



Ma io scrivevo a Circe, infatti, non a te. E mi ha capito Diletta.


----------



## Circe (25 Luglio 2015)

Ciao a tutti ragazzi. Vi ringrazio per il tono che si sta usando, è davvero un bel confronto tra persone che non vogliono prevalere sull'altro. Non posso stare molto qui...rispondo a Brunetta....si le foto ADESSO le riesco a guardare. E lo scrivo in maiuscolo perché fio a qualche mese fa mi devastano. Sono forse passata ad un livello superiore di consapevolezza. Anni di psicoterapia devono pur portare a qualcosa... io sono qui ed ora. Il passato è un ricordo, una proiezione del cervello. Io devo capire oggi cosa sento. Se mi sta bene così o cola'. E al momento presente io sono presente con una famiglia intera, il lavoro salvato, e una buona dose di serenità. I demoni dentro ci sono sempre. Ma quelli dipendono dalla profondità di ognuno di noi. E dipende se si ha voglia di conviverci. Potrebbe succedere un giorno che io butti il tavolo per aria come lui potrebbe andarsene. Chi lo sa? Io sono consapevole di chi sono io. Un fiore si chiede se è bello? Se c'è il sole fiorisce. Se il sole è forte si brucia. Ma non si fa domande. Una cane non si chiede se è felice. Lo è quando il padrone lo accarezza . Punto. Ecco io voglio prendere esempio dalla natura..  dagli animali. Non farmi più tante domande e farmi trascinare dalla vita.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io scrivevo a Circe, infatti, non a te. E mi ha capito Diletta.


Lo so. Non per nulla scrissi anche altro. 

Siamo in un vicolo cieco in questo momento, dove stiamo ripetendo nuovamente tutto. 

Va bene così comunque, almeno per me.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti ragazzi. Vi ringrazio per il tono che si sta usando, è davvero un bel confronto tra persone che non vogliono prevalere sull'altro. Non posso stare molto qui...rispondo a Brunetta....si le foto ADESSO le riesco a guardare. E lo scrivo in maiuscolo perché fio a qualche mese fa mi devastano. Sono forse passata ad un livello superiore di consapevolezza. Anni di psicoterapia devono pur portare a qualcosa... io sono qui ed ora. Il passato è un ricordo, una proiezione del cervello. Io devo capire oggi cosa sento. Se mi sta bene così o cola'. E al momento presente io sono presente con una famiglia intera, il lavoro salvato, e una buona dose di serenità. I demoni dentro ci sono sempre. Ma quelli dipendono dalla profondità di ognuno di noi. E dipende se si ha voglia di conviverci. Potrebbe succedere un giorno che io butti il tavolo per aria come lui potrebbe andarsene. Chi lo sa? Io sono consapevole di chi sono io. Un fiore si chiede se è bello? Se c'è il sole fiorisce. Se il sole è forte si brucia. Ma non si fa domande. Una cane non si chiede se è felice. Lo è quando il padrone lo accarezza . Punto. Ecco io voglio prendere esempio dalla natura..  dagli animali. Non farmi più tante domande e farmi trascinare dalla vita.


Non ho capito bene come hai realizzato la rielaborazione del passato. Centrandoti sul presente? 
Ma il passato resta. Tu sei nel presente il prodotto del passato.
Riesci a spiegare come vedi le foto, al netto di proiezioni e fantasie, considerando la realtà dei fatti?


----------



## Circe (25 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito bene come hai realizzato la rielaborazione del passato. Centrandoti sul presente?
> Ma il passato resta. Tu sei nel presente il prodotto del passato.
> Riesci a spiegare come vedi le foto, al netto di proiezioni e fantasie, considerando la realtà dei fatti?


Centrandomi . Sono io il mio sistema solare. Gli altri pianeti possono solo far parte del mio sistema ma non possono farmi cambiare il mio asse. Lui? Lo vedo come un umano. Che aveva dei buchi nell'anima o nella testa o cercava buchi. Gli do lo spazio che merita nella mia vita. Non è più il mio tutto. Continuare a pensare a cosa mi ha fatto fa stare male me non lui!. Io sono il mio tutto che si circonda del resto del mondo. Io ero fusa a lui, ero la sua appendice. Adesso sono grande.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Centrandomi . Sono io il mio sistema solare. Gli altri pianeti possono solo far parte del mio sistema ma non possono farmi cambiare il mio asse. Lui? Lo vedo come un umano. Che aveva dei buchi nell'anima o nella testa o cercava buchi. Gli do lo spazio che merita nella mia vita. Non è più il mio tutto. Continuare a pensare a cosa mi ha fatto fa stare male me non lui!. Io sono il mio tutto che si circonda del resto del mondo. Io ero fusa a lui, ero la sua appendice. Adesso sono grande.


Madonna santa benedetta, ti adoro sul serio circe, continua così, credimi continua con questi pensieri che secondo me non sono pensieri ma verità non solo tue ma verità e basta. Mi sono emozionato leggendo questa risposta, sul serio, mi sono emozionato, conosco certi percorsi, conosco bene le tue tappe, le ho lette e leggere quello di adesso mi ha emozionato. 

Ho avuto paura a leggere la domanda di Brunetta, volevo anche andarci in privato e domandarle, brunè sono sicuro che nella tua domanda dietro ci sta altro, ci sta il voler aiutare circe e io non capisco i tuoi modi....Ma la tua risposta circe...:abbraccio:


----------



## banshee (25 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ero felice al mare con lui, restiamo io e il mare.


Fantastico, è il mio obiettivo :up:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Centrandomi . Sono io il mio sistema solare. Gli altri pianeti possono solo far parte del mio sistema ma non possono farmi cambiare il mio asse. Lui? Lo vedo come un umano. Che aveva dei buchi nell'anima o nella testa o cercava buchi. Gli do lo spazio che merita nella mia vita. Non è più il mio tutto. Continuare a pensare a cosa mi ha fatto fa stare male me non lui!. Io sono il mio tutto che si circonda del resto del mondo. Io ero fusa a lui, ero la sua appendice. Adesso sono grande.


Beh è quello che ho spiegato io in altre parole.

Non mi sono mai sentita appendice di nessuno ma certamente ho pensato che i vissuti comuni fossero simili e che la gioia condivisa,almeno nel momento, fosse comune.
Scorporare il mio vissuto vedo che è la sola strada.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Madonna santa benedetta, ti adoro sul serio circe, continua così, credimi continua con questi pensieri che secondo me non sono pensieri ma verità non solo tue ma verità e basta. Mi sono emozionato leggendo questa risposta, sul serio, mi sono emozionato, conosco certi percorsi, conosco bene le tue tappe, le ho lette e leggere quello di adesso mi ha emozionato.
> 
> Ho avuto paura a leggere la domanda di Brunetta, volevo anche andarci in privato e domandarle, brunè sono sicuro che nella tua domanda dietro ci sta altro, ci sta il voler aiutare circe e io non capisco i tuoi modi....Ma la tua risposta circe...:abbraccio:


Bella gioia non è che Circe è sensibile e ha sofferto mentre chi, come me e Sienne, ha scelto di non restare nel matrimonio è una roccia che non ha sofferto e che con l'allontanamento dal traditore ha risolto tutto e non ha più sensibilità.

Hai sempre questo atteggiamento come se solo chi è restato con il traditore abbia diritto di rispetto. Ripigliati.


----------



## Circe (25 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Madonna santa benedetta, ti adoro sul serio circe, continua così, credimi continua con questi pensieri che secondo me non sono pensieri ma verità non solo tue ma verità e basta. Mi sono emozionato leggendo questa risposta, sul serio, mi sono emozionato, conosco certi percorsi, conosco bene le tue tappe, le ho lette e leggere quello di adesso mi ha emozionato.
> 
> Ho avuto paura a leggere la domanda di Brunetta, volevo anche andarci in privato e domandarle, brunè sono sicuro che nella tua domanda dietro ci sta altro, ci sta il voler aiutare circe e io non capisco i tuoi modi....Ma la tua risposta circe...:abbraccio:


Grazie Ultimo mi hai dato sempre una 'protezione' qui dentro, mi sono potuta sentire bene in molti interventi duri perché mi hai come dato una mano e mi ci hai tirata fuori. A me è servito molto questo forum....però vi dico anche un'altra cosa...mi ha fatto bene anche allontanamene ogni tanto. Ci sono pensieri e situazioni che più ci maciNi il cervello e più diventano importanti, si cronicizzano. Oggi posso partecipare anche più serenamente qui. È l'altro lato della vita. Ma bisogna sempre evolvere, uscire da quelle sabbie mobili mentali che ci tengono incatenati al passato. A questo punto se le foto del mio matrimonio o della mia vita prendessero fuoco non mi fregherebbe più niente. È solo zavorra emotiva. Life is Now!


----------



## Ecate (25 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Mi piace proprio lo stile con cui scrivi.


Grazie


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2015)

L'idea che il vissuto sia zavorra emotiva non mi convince.
Benché concordi su La vita è adesso nel vecchio albergo della terra


----------



## sienne (25 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'idea che il vissuto sia zavorra emotiva non mi convince.
> Benché concordi su La vita è adesso nel vecchio albergo della terra



Ciao

cosa significa "zavorra emotiva"?
E non ho capito neanche la seconda frase ... 

Sorry. 


sienne


----------



## Ecate (25 Luglio 2015)

Non tutti hanno gli strumenti mentali emotivi spirituali economici eccetera per rifarsi una vita da soli, come non tutti quelli che restano sono rimasti perché non avevano scelta. L'importante è saperlo e non fare di necessità virtù.


----------



## sienne (25 Luglio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Non tutti hanno gli strumenti mentali emotivi spirituali economici eccetera per rifarsi una vita da soli, come non tutti quelli che restano sono rimasti perché non avevano scelta. L'importante è saperlo e non fare di necessità virtù.



Ciao

perfetta sintesi ... :up:


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa significa "zavorra emotiva"?
> E non ho capito neanche la seconda frase ...
> ...


"La vita è adesso " è la mia canzone preferita di Baglioni. Ascoltala!

Credo che sia zavorra il passato di dolore e rancore. Credo sia giusto liberarsi di dolore e rancore ma non del passato. Ho detto il mio modo. Vorrei sentire se ce ne sono altri. La rimozione non mi piace, se non in una fase iniziale di auto salvaguardia.


----------



## Circe (25 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> "La vita è adesso " è la mia canzone preferita di Baglioni. Ascoltala!
> 
> Credo che sia zavorra il passato di dolore e rancore. Credo sia giusto liberarsi di dolore e rancore ma non del passato. Ho detto il mio modo. Vorrei sentire se ce ne sono altri. La rimozione non mi piace, se non in una fase iniziale di auto salvaguardia.


No brunetta non l'ho rimosso, ma messo da parte...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> No brunetta non l'ho rimosso, ma messo da parte...


È quello il modo.
Bene.
Non ci sarei mai riuscita con lui a fianco.


----------



## Circe (25 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È quello il modo.
> Bene.
> Non ci sarei mai riuscita con lui a fianco.


Ma vedo che non ci sei ancora riuscita pur senza lui. Non e' il lui il problema. È il proprio io.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Ma vedo che non ci sei ancora riuscita pur senza lui. Non e' il lui il problema. È il proprio io.


Veramente ci sono riuscita.

Rispetto a lui no. In effetti lui lo rimuoverei volentieri :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (25 Luglio 2015)

Ciao

quello che a me viene spesso a mancare nelle varie analisi è il comportamento del traditore nel mentre e dopo. Infatti, sembra che tutto si rimbalzi sulla capacità e volontà del tradito, se la storia possa avere possibilità di continuazione. Non è una faccenda di volontà o capacità, ma una questione di integrazione del passato per definire il presente. Ciò può variare a secondo di tanti fattori ... non per nulla ci si racconta. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (25 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quello che a me viene spesso a mancare nelle varie analisi è il comportamento del traditore nel mentre e dopo. Infatti, sembra che tutto si rimbalzi tutto sulla capacità e volontà del tradito, se la storia possa avere possibilità di continuazione. Non è una faccenda di volontà o capacità, ma una questione di integrazione del passato per definire il presente. Ciò può variare a secondo di tanti fattori ... non per nulla ci si racconta.
> 
> ...


Giustissimo... :up:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Giustissimo... :up:


Quoto.

Però non è davvero facile neanche il ruolo del traditore scoperto.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bella gioia non è che Circe è sensibile e ha sofferto mentre chi, come me e Sienne, ha scelto di non restare nel matrimonio è una roccia che non ha sofferto e che con l'allontanamento dal traditore ha risolto tutto e non ha più sensibilità.
> 
> Hai sempre questo atteggiamento come se solo chi è restato con il traditore abbia diritto di rispetto. Ripigliati.


E come m'immaginavo hai frainteso.Se questo può bastarti meglio, altrimenti mi dispiace.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E come m'immaginavo hai frainteso.Se questo può bastarti meglio, altrimenti mi dispiace.


Meglio ma allora spiegati.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Meglio ma allora spiegati.


Per tu riuscire a capirmi dovresti liberarti da certe convinzioni Brunetta, liberarti totalmente da preconcetti che ti sei creata per te stessa ed anche secondo me nei miei confronti. Dovresti anche darmi il beneficio del dubbio e non la sicurezza di pensieri miei ostili nei tuoi confronti, vuoi un esempio? ho letto una cosa di circe ed una tua risposta, risposta che assolutamente mi ha fatto percepire che totalmente non hai capito quello che ti ha scritto Circe, Circe ha scritto una cosa di una sensibilità e bellezza rara secondo me, tu gli hai risposto senza senso. Io ora ti copio ed incollo,ma non domandarmi di spiegarti, alcune cose o le recepisci direttamente perchè dietro ci sono certi percorsi e sensibilità oppure no. Per piacere, so che le mie parole possono sembrare dure ed offensive,eventualmente non sono riuscito a spiegarmi in altra maniera mi scuso e perdonami la poca modestia.

Circe: Ma vedo che non ci sei ancora riuscita pur senza lui. Non e' il lui il problema. È il proprio io.

Brunetta:Veramente ci sono riuscita.

Rispetto a lui no. In effetti lui lo rimuoverei volentieri :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Per tu riuscire a capirmi dovresti liberarti da certe convinzioni Brunetta, liberarti totalmente da preconcetti che ti sei creata per te stessa ed anche secondo me nei miei confronti. Dovresti anche darmi il beneficio del dubbio e non la sicurezza di pensieri miei ostili nei tuoi confronti, vuoi un esempio? ho letto una cosa di circe ed una tua risposta, risposta che assolutamente mi ha fatto percepire che totalmente non hai capito quello che ti ha scritto Circe, Circe ha scritto una cosa di una sensibilità e bellezza rara secondo me, tu gli hai risposto senza senso. Io ora ti copio ed incollo,ma non domandarmi di spiegarti, alcune cose o le recepisci direttamente perchè dietro ci sono certi percorsi e sensibilità oppure no. Per piacere, so che le mie parole possono sembrare dure ed offensive,eventualmente non sono riuscito a spiegarmi in altra maniera mi scuso e perdonami la poca modestia.
> 
> Circe: Ma vedo che non ci sei ancora riuscita pur senza lui. Non e' il lui il problema. È il proprio io.
> 
> ...


Senza offesa eh ma non capisci proprio un beneamato.

Che l'altro non è un problema io l'ho capito il terzo giorno.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Senza offesa eh ma non capisci proprio un beneamato.
> 
> Che l'altro non è un problema io l'ho capito il terzo giorno.


Quindi hai lavorato il tuo io? e lavorando il tuo io hai eliminato dai ricordi e foto il tuo ex marito? Non è un controsenso? 

Ma io Brunetta arrivo a pensare nella mia stupidità che tu hai dei percorsi tuoi, e se mi dici questo a me sta bene. Ma il punto sta che con circe sei proprio fuori strada nel consigliargli o eventualmente interagire per arrivare a voler credere che anche circe deve seguire un tuo percorso.

Prima nell'altro post non ti ho risposto su una cosa, non ho voluto farlo perchè a volte scrivere sembra un mezzo per difendersi. Se leggi il 3D di Diletta dove io sono ultimamente intervenuto, ho consigliato a diletta di smetterla con suo marito di finirla di cercare scuse. Non gli ho consigliato di rimanere assieme al marito. 

Ma anche se io fossi propenso a far rimanere le coppie unite e lavorare per rimanere assieme, è una scelta personale che posso avere o devo prima chiedere il permesso?

Scusami ma mi sto rompendo di mostrare la guancia e prendere schiaffi.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quindi hai lavorato il tuo io? e lavorando il tuo io hai eliminato dai ricordi e foto il tuo ex marito? Non è un controsenso?
> 
> Ma io Brunetta arrivo a pensare nella mia stupidità che tu hai dei percorsi tuoi, e se mi dici questo a me sta bene. Ma il punto sta che con circe sei proprio fuori strada nel consigliargli o eventualmente interagire per arrivare a voler credere che anche circe deve seguire un tuo percorso.
> 
> ...


Veramente sei tu che dai sberle ma sempre convinto di doverti difendere.

Tu, come quasi tutti gli esseri umani, cerchi consonanza di idee e scelte.
Il fatto che lo facciano tutti non esclude che si cerchi anche di capire il punto di vista altrui. Questo ultimamente hai cominciato a farlo e te l'ho riconosciuto.
Quello che ho capito io l'ha capito quasi tutto il forum. 
Nello specifico, e ti ho fatto un esempio che hai detto di avere capito, se si sono vissute situazioni che avevano due livelli di lettura l'unica soluzione è quella di costruirne un terzo.Questo terzo modo non è quello staliniano di cancellare persone dalle foto ma di tenere solo la parte riguardante il proprio vissuto ripulito.
Banshee l'ha capito al volo.
Circe invece si è centrata sul presente. È una fase precedente. Se pensi che ignorare il passato sia un punto di arrivo, per me, sei proprio fuori strada. In quel passato c'è chi siamo, la crescita dei figli e tutto quello che conta perché il presente in un soffio è passato.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente sei tu che dai sberle ma sempre convinto di doverti difendere.
> 
> Tu, come quasi tutti gli esseri umani, cerchi consonanza di idee e scelte.
> Il fatto che lo facciano tutti non esclude che si cerchi anche di capire il punto di vista altrui. Questo ultimamente hai cominciato a farlo e te l'ho riconosciuto.
> ...


Siamo precisi per piacere, e per essere precisi a difendersi sei tu, in ogni post che scriviamo scrivi cose diverse, e mi tocca risponderti su questioni che non centrano nulla, tipo il forum, consonanze di idee etc. A che pro tutto questo io non lo capisco. 
E continui mettendomi in bocca parole che non sono mie, dove ho scritto che il passato deve essere ignorato? Io ho scritto l'esatto contrario. Solo che la tua sensibilità è incapace di cogliere quello che è un messaggio, e pure chiaro direi. Il passato non bisogna distorcerlo ho scritto, il passato va guardato attraverso se stessi e la percezione che si ha avuto di quel vivere, non distorcerlo togliendo dei ricordi come tu scrivi..!eventualmente è il traditore che deve darsi una seria ripassata al suo passato. Banshee è d'accordo con te, ok. Allora se banshee è d'accordo con te l'argomento si può chiudere leggendo quello che circe ha scritto a me ed a te, peccato che alcune cose che circe ti ha scritto tu non le hai saputo cogliere, e ti ho copiato anche uno dei tanti post. 

Direi comunque che ci siamo abbastanza spiegati, abbiamo opinioni nettamente diverse su alcune questioni, nulla di strano, nulla di anormale, si sta a discutere di cose di cui non si è d'accordo.


----------



## banshee (25 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Siamo precisi per piacere, e per essere precisi a difendersi sei tu, in ogni post che scriviamo scrivi cose diverse, e mi tocca risponderti su questioni che non centrano nulla, tipo il forum, consonanze di idee etc. A che pro tutto questo io non lo capisco.
> E continui mettendomi in bocca parole che non sono mie, dove ho scritto che il passato deve essere ignorato? Io ho scritto l'esatto contrario. Solo che la tua sensibilità è incapace di cogliere quello che è un messaggio, e pure chiaro direi. Il passato non bisogna distorcerlo ho scritto, il passato va guardato attraverso se stessi e la percezione che si ha avuto di quel vivere, non distorcerlo togliendo dei ricordi come tu scrivi..!eventualmente è il traditore che deve darsi una seria ripassata al suo passato. Banshee è d'accordo con te, ok. Allora se banshee è d'accordo con te l'argomento si può chiudere leggendo quello che circe ha scritto a me ed a te, peccato che alcune cose che circe ti ha scritto tu non le hai saputo cogliere, e ti ho copiato anche uno dei tanti post.
> 
> Direi comunque che ci siamo abbastanza spiegati, abbiamo opinioni nettamente diverse su alcune questioni, nulla di strano, nulla di anormale, si sta a discutere di cose di cui non si è d'accordo.


Io sto lavorando per me stessa per arrivare al punto che dice Brunetta, ovvero non cancellare il mio passato nè tantomeno struggermi nel ricordo di esso perché c era il mio ex. Ma tenere con me quegli anni nei momenti belli e brutti che hanno fatto parte di ma al netto di lui.
Ancora non ci riesco ma sto cercando di farlo, per questo ho scritto a Brunetta che lo trovo veramente un bel pensiero e la ammiro molto per aver raggiunto questa capacità.
Sulla storia di Circe non dico nulla perché non la conosco  volevo semplicemente esprimere il mio pensiero su quel commento...


----------



## Horny (26 Luglio 2015)

Cara circe,
buona domenica anche a te.
i tuoi post di questo 3D li ho riletti più 
volte ma non li capisco.
l'importante è che tu sia serena, date le circostanze.
e riesca a godere del quotidiano, magari.
credo tu sappia chi hai accanto.
e che ciascuno di noi abbia le proprie strategie,
per ripulirsi dalle merde di piccione.
non ne farei neppure questione di autostima,
bensì di sopravvivenza.
a me è sempre riuscito naturale star sola.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Cara circe,
> buona domenica anche a te.
> i tuoi post di questo 3D li ho riletti più
> volte ma non li capisco.
> ...


Per me hai centrato il punto. Tutti agiamo per sopravvivenza e legittima difesa, ma è in modo diverso per ognuno.


----------



## Circe (26 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Cara circe,
> buona domenica anche a te.
> i tuoi post di questo 3D li ho riletti più
> volte ma non li capisco.
> ...


Non si tratta di sopravvivenza. Io vivo ogni giorno, non sopravvivo. Ognuno di noi ha il proprio carattere e il proprio modo di affrontare le situazioni. Io sono sempre stata una persona che ha cercato di dare la seconda possibilità a chi mi stava difronte. Agli amici, ad un parente, e al marito. Io non penso che una persona faccia un errore nella propria vita e rimanga ferma a quell'errore per il resto dei giorni. Bisogna vedere anche cosa porta una persona a fare degli errori, quanto ci mette di suo, quanto ci mettono le situazioni e gli eventi , quanto ci mettono gli altri e quanto posso aver partecipato anche io. E non sto parlando di mio marito. Nella vita ogni cosa ha un suo perché....ovviamente ognuno giudica in base al proprio vissuto. Bisogna vedere anche l'atteggiamento del reo qual'è dopo. A stare soli non ci vuole una laurea, come a stare in compagnia. Ognuno sceglie in base al rispetto, all'egocentrismo e ai danni e ai benefici che vengono da tale gesto. Per questo io non mi sento inferiore o superiore a nessuno. Non intendo insegnare niente a nessuno. Sono qui x evoluzione. Ci sono entrata 5 anni fa nel bel mezzo di una tempesta. Oggi sono quasi fuori. E questo è ciò che per me conta...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2015)

```

```



Circe ha detto:


> Non si tratta di sopravvivenza. Io vivo ogni giorno, non sopravvivo. Ognuno di noi ha il proprio carattere e il proprio modo di affrontare le situazioni. Io sono sempre stata una persona che ha cercato di dare la seconda possibilità a chi mi stava difronte. Agli amici, ad un parente, e al marito. Io non penso che una persona faccia un errore nella propria vita e rimanga ferma a quell'errore per il resto dei giorni. Bisogna vedere anche cosa porta una persona a fare degli errori, quanto ci mette di suo, quanto ci mettono le situazioni e gli eventi , quanto ci mettono gli altri e quanto posso aver partecipato anche io. E non sto parlando di mio marito. Nella vita ogni cosa ha un suo perché....ovviamente ognuno giudica in base al proprio vissuto. Bisogna vedere anche l'atteggiamento del reo qual'è dopo. A stare soli non ci vuole una laurea, come a stare in compagnia. Ognuno sceglie in base al rispetto, all'egocentrismo e ai danni e ai benefici che vengono da tale gesto. Per questo io non mi sento inferiore o superiore a nessuno. Non intendo insegnare niente a nessuno. Sono qui x evoluzione. Ci sono entrata 5 anni fa nel bel mezzo di una tempesta. Oggi sono quasi fuori. E questo è ciò che per me conta...


La scelta iniziale è di sopravvivenza.

Hai fatto la scelta di riprovare per le molte ragioni che hai descritto e perché è nella tua natura.
Però la seconda possibilità all'amica non l'hai data. Forse ti era necessario dare più peso al tradimento di lei come capro espiatorio.
Un errore non definisce una persona, anni di errori un po' sì però.
Gira su fb una tradizione africana che consiste nel ricordare a chi ha sbagliato le cose buone che ha fatto, naturalmente questo obbliga la tribù a cambiare prospettiva.
Mi sembra un buon percorso. C'è anche un orientamento dell'attuale giustizia che porta al confronto tra colpevole e vittima per far giungere l'uno a riconoscere il dolore causato e l'altro a  comprendere che l'atto delittuoso non definisce chi l'ha commesso e che è pentito.
Se funziona.


----------



## Diletta (27 Luglio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Non tutti hanno gli strumenti mentali emotivi spirituali economici eccetera per rifarsi una vita da soli, come non tutti quelli che restano sono rimasti perché non avevano scelta. L'importante è saperlo e* non fare di necessità virtù.*




Ecco: è esattamente invece quello che ho fatto io.
E' stato il fulcro di tutto il mio percorso: fare di necessità virtù.
Ovvero: salvare il salvabile.
Ovvero: scegliere il "meno peggio" dopo aver attentamente vagliato le varie opzioni.
Non sono davvero obiettivi romantici né tantomeno idealistici...l'dealismo così come il mondo dei sentimenti sono stati messi da parte e messi a tacere, ma la decisione presa è stata giusta, e lo dico anche ora.
E' stata giusta per me e per la famiglia perché ogni altra decisione presa a quel tempo, avrebbe portato nel baratro tutti quanti.
E' ovvio che nutrissi anche la speranza di poter recuperare il rapporto, alla luce di quel debole, ma ancora vivo, sentimento rimasto, ma non è stato questo a determinare la mia decisione, bensì meri motivi pratici.


----------



## sienne (27 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco: è esattamente invece quello che ho fatto io.
> E' stato il fulcro di tutto il mio percorso: fare di necessità virtù.
> Ovvero: salvare il salvabile.
> Ovvero: scegliere il "meno peggio" dopo aver attentamente vagliato le varie opzioni.
> ...



Ciao

forse, capisco male la frase "fare di necessità virtù". Perché la leggo come "rassegnarsi a ciò che non si può evitare". A me non sembra che tu ti sia mai rassegnata a qualcosa. Anzi. Hai provato con tutti i mezzi a te disponibili di capire, e di trovare una tua strada per convivere in una serenità il più che possibile per te accettabile. Vista così, hai fatto ben altro, che di necessità virtù! Hai trasformato ... non ti sei rassegnata ... 


sienne


----------



## Diletta (27 Luglio 2015)

*...i ricordi*

avete toccato altra nota dolente per me...
Secondo me, non c'è tanta differenza su rimozione e accantonamento dei ricordi messo in atto da Circe.
E' un voler prendere le distanze dal passato ed è esattamente quello che sto facendo io, ma non credo che funzioni nel lungo periodo, anzi, temo il contrario.
Come ha detto Brunetta, il passato conta perché fa parte di noi e riguarda noi e il nostro vissuto.
Come possiamo pensare di farne a meno?

Io e Circe abbiamo adottato questo sistema, che io chiamo proprio "strategia", conscia o meno, per sopravvivere.
All'inizio è proprio questione di "sopravvivenza" e ovviamente parlo a livello emotivo, poi diventa anch'essa un modo di vivere che finisce, forse, per diventare anche normale.
Ma normale non è e io, ma penso anche tu Circe, lo sappiamo nel profondo di noi stesse.
E lo ripeto:
non è normale!

Tu hai fatto un grande passo in avanti riuscendo ora a guardare le foto del passato, ma come le guardi le tue foto?
Immagino con distacco ed indifferenza, censurando le emozioni perché restino silenti. 
Non ce lo possiamo permettere di farle emergere perché non vogliamo più che ci facciano alcun male e potrebbero ancora farcelo...
Io sto evitando questa minaccia non rischiando, quindi è tutto accuratamente chiuso proprio materialmente, tu l'hai evitato ergendo una corazza impermeabile alle emozioni, e comunque funziona ed è questo che conta. 

Sto pensando, però, a quel periodo della vita in cui i ricordi torneranno ad essere importanti e a farci compagnia perché, in quel tempo i pensieri che "la vita è adesso" e il "qui e ora" seguiti dall'idea del futuro, perderanno di efficacia per ovvi motivi e a me la cosa preoccupa non poco.
Ma forse dovrei liberarmi anche del pensiero stesso di questa situazione a venire e vivere soltanto il "qui e ora".
Però, non mi riesce tanto bene.

@Circe: scusami se, accomunando il tuo sentire al mio, ho esagerato con la presunzione di conoscerti. E', come al solito, un eccesso di empatia, ovviamente, prendila come una mia personalissima e discutibilissima opinione...


----------



## Diletta (27 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> forse, capisco male la frase "fare di necessità virtù". Perché la leggo come "rassegnarsi a ciò che non si può evitare". A me non sembra che tu ti sia mai rassegnata a qualcosa. Anzi. Hai provato con tutti i mezzi a te disponibili di capire, e di trovare una tua strada per convivere in una serenità il più che possibile per te accettabile. Vista così, hai fatto ben altro, che di necessità virtù! Hai trasformato ... non ti sei rassegnata ...
> 
> sienne


Ciao Sienne,
"fare di necessità virtù" racchiude tanti aspetti.
Uno di questi è la rassegnazione, ma non ha un risvolto passivo.
E' intesa come presa d'atto che la situazione è questa e che non si può cambiare, quindi rassegnazione come punto di partenza e non di arrivo.
Si parte da qui e ci si dà come obiettivo principale quello di cercare un modo di adattarsi al meglio a quella situazione non più modificabile.
L'adattamento ha il fine supremo di riuscire a portare BENESSERE alla "parte lesa", SERENITA' come hai ben detto tu. L'ho scritti in maiuscolo proprio per evidenziarli e per distinguerli dal significato di rassegnazione, concetto statico.

L'idea evocata di quella frase è il gesto materiale di "rimboccarsi le maniche" e di dirsi:
"ok, ormai è successo tutto questo casino...vediamo di affrontarlo e di trovare una soluzione buona per me".

La frase porta con sé anche la consapevolezza che sarà ben difficile ricreare gli equilibrii di un tempo: è la parola stessa "adattamento" che te lo fa capire...


----------



## sienne (27 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne,
> "fare di necessità virtù" racchiude tanti aspetti.
> Uno di questi è la rassegnazione, ma non ha un risvolto passivo.
> E' intesa come presa d'atto che la situazione è questa e che non si può cambiare, quindi rassegnazione come punto di partenza e non di arrivo.
> ...


Ciao

grazie, perfetto ho capito!

Ma, in un certo o questo senso, si fa sempre di necessità virtù. Uno può sbraitare quanto vuole, l'evidenza della situazione non cambia. E prima o poi uno per forza di cose ne "deve" prende atto. Poi, cosa ne fa è secondario. Cioè, ci sono talmente tanti aspetti che ti possono portare sia all'una che all'altra decisione, che con se stessi a volte neanche centrano tanto. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2015)

Credo che la scelta ognuno la compia sulla base della propria capacità di immaginare diversi futuri possibili.
Se il futuro post separazione è immaginato pieno di difficoltà economiche, emotive, sentimentali, sessuali, gestionali, genitoriali, famigliari e sociali col cavolo che la separazione viene presa in considerazione.
Chi invece ha visto da vicino esempi di singletudine (che brutto termine, ma non mi vengono altri) positivi, forti, ricchi di legami e di possibilità di esperienze riuscirà a immaginare più facilmente una vita serena post separazione.
L'unica cosa certa è che c'è un impoverimento.
Ma per me l'allontanamento della sofferenza è impagabile.


----------



## feather (27 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se il futuro post separazione è immaginato pieno di difficoltà economiche, emotive, sentimentali, sessuali, gestionali, genitoriali, famigliari e sociali col cavolo che la separazione viene presa in considerazione.


Ehm...
E io perché la considero?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ehm...
> E io perché la considero?


In realtà la consideri perché la vedi come una via di fuga, ma fuori c'è la palude con i coccodrilli e per questo prepari piani che non attui mai.


----------



## Eratò (27 Luglio 2015)

Io noto che la separazione viene affrontata come "si sa cio che si perde ma nom si sa quel che si trova"...Quindi meglio rimanere nel sicuro. Lo posso capire.. Ma pure i cambiamenti che avvengono in una separazione non hanno un interruttore on/off, non è una caduta libera nel ignoto... Piano piano ci si abitua e si trovano le soluzioni giorno per giorno. Parlo per me ovviamente e senza voler imporre il mio personale pensiero in tutti i casi .. Il buon senso è una chiave fondamentale in tutto questo.


----------



## sienne (27 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io noto che la separazione viene affrontata come "si sa cio che si perde ma nom si sa quel che si trova"...Quindi meglio rimanere nel sicuro. Lo posso capire.. Ma pure i cambiamenti che avvengono in una separazione non hanno un interruttore on/off, non è una caduta libera nel ignoto... Piano piano ci si abitua e si trovano le soluzioni giorno per giorno. Parlo per me ovviamente e senza voler imporre il mio personale pensiero in tutti i casi .. Il buon senso è una chiave fondamentale in tutto questo.



Ciao

concordo in pieno. 
Infatti, non dà nessuno senso quel schieramento da una o dall'altra parte. È da stupidi. 
Le ideologie vanno a passeggio nel confronto delle situazioni con una marea di implicazioni.
E prima di tutto vanno affrontate proprio le proprie concezioni ... per poter allargare l'orizzonte. 
Poi, da lì ... si sceglie il meglio per sé e per chi si vuole bene ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io noto che la separazione viene affrontata come "si sa cio che si perde ma nom si sa quel che si trova"...Quindi meglio rimanere nel sicuro. Lo posso capire.. Ma pure i cambiamenti che avvengono in una separazione non hanno un interruttore on/off, non è una caduta libera nel ignoto... Piano piano ci si abitua e si trovano le soluzioni giorno per giorno. Parlo per me ovviamente e senza voler imporre il mio personale pensiero in tutti i casi .. Il buon senso è una chiave fondamentale in tutto questo.


Ma credo che quella paura sia del tutto irrazionale perché legata a un'idea di sé costruita nel tempo e alla quale non si vede alternativa.


----------



## Circe (27 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ```
> 
> ```
> La scelta iniziale è di sopravvivenza.
> ...


Cara Brunetta, rispondo solo a questo. E non perché ho bisogno di giustificarmi, ma perché non sono certo la persona che tu stai cercando di inquadrare in una etichetta.
La mia cara amica, non è venuta a chiedermi scusa, a implorare un perdono, a farmi capire che aveva fatto una merdata. No, lei dopo lo scoprimento ha continuato a mandarmi messaggi, dicendomi "e sai il giorno del tuo compleanno che abbiamo fatto? E sai il giorno di capodanno cosa mi ha fatto? E sai a natale che facevamo? E sai quando ti sei operata che facevamo nell'ascensore?" E tutta una serie di altre merdate che non sto qui a specificare. Ora, è vero che sono tendenzialmente Buona, ma farmi passare per cretina no, non mi va. Le cose le hanno fatto in due, ma dopo lui ha smesso, perché stava perdendo casa e figli. Lei no. Non smetteva.  Allora sai che meritava? Di perdere la posizione che aveva, sia lavorativa che di supremazia. E le ha perse entrambe.


----------



## Circe (27 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> avete toccato altra nota dolente per me...
> Secondo me, non c'è tanta differenza su rimozione e accantonamento dei ricordi messo in atto da Circe.
> E' un voler prendere le distanze dal passato ed è esattamente quello che sto facendo io, ma non credo che funzioni nel lungo periodo, anzi, temo il contrario.
> Come ha detto Brunetta, il passato conta perché fa parte di noi e riguarda noi e il nostro vissuto.
> ...


Diletta non devi scusarti. Molte delle cose che hai detto si le ho provate, ma tantè altre no. Tipo guardare le foto con distacco implodendo. No no. Io le guardo e basta. Io ero pulita. Io ero vera. Facevo quello che era naturale fare. Perciò chi deve stare male a guardarlè sono loro. Infatti mio marito non lo fa. E poi basta a stare nel passato, lasciamolo andare! Io sono quella di ieri ma esisto oggi con un bagaglio culturale e sensoriale diverso!  Se soffochi nel tuo rapporto fa qualcosa. Chiediti ogni momento : cosa sto provando? Mi va bene?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Cara Brunetta, rispondo solo a questo. E non perché ho bisogno di giustificarmi, ma perché non sono certo la persona che tu stai cercando di inquadrare in una etichetta.
> La mia cara amica, non è venuta a chiedermi scusa, a implorare un perdono, a farmi capire che aveva fatto una merdata. No, lei dopo lo scoprimento ha continuato a mandarmi messaggi, dicendomi "e sai il giorno del tuo compleanno che abbiamo fatto? E sai il giorno di capodanno cosa mi ha fatto? E sai a natale che facevamo? E sai quando ti sei operata che facevamo nell'ascensore?" E tutta una serie di altre merdate che non sto qui a specificare. Ora, è vero che sono tendenzialmente Buona, ma farmi passare per cretina no, non mi va. Le cose le hanno fatto in due, ma *dopo lui ha smesso, perché stava perdendo casa e figli*. Lei no. Non smetteva.  Allora sai che meritava? Di perdere la posizione che aveva, sia lavorativa che di supremazia. E le ha perse entrambe.


Mamma mia!!


----------



## Eratò (27 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Cara Brunetta, rispondo solo a questo. E non perché ho bisogno di giustificarmi, ma perché non sono certo la persona che tu stai cercando di inquadrare in una etichetta.
> La mia cara amica, non è venuta a chiedermi scusa, a implorare un perdono, a farmi capire che aveva fatto una merdata. No, lei dopo lo scoprimento ha continuato a mandarmi messaggi, dicendomi "e sai il giorno del tuo compleanno che abbiamo fatto? E sai il giorno di capodanno cosa mi ha fatto? E sai a natale che facevamo? E sai quando ti sei operata che facevamo nell'ascensore?" E tutta una serie di altre merdate che non sto qui a specificare. Ora, è vero che sono tendenzialmente Buona, ma farmi passare per cretina no, non mi va. Le cose le hanno fatto in due, ma dopo lui ha smesso, perché stava perdendo casa e figli. Lei no. Non smetteva.  Allora sai che meritava? Di perdere la posizione che aveva, sia lavorativa che di supremazia. E le ha perse entrambe.


:unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mamma mia!!


Sconvolta anche tu dalla motivazione?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sconvolta anche tu dalla motivazione?


Da tutto.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Cara Brunetta, rispondo solo a questo. E non perché ho bisogno di giustificarmi, ma perché non sono certo la persona che tu stai cercando di inquadrare in una etichetta.
> La mia cara amica, non è venuta a chiedermi scusa, a implorare un perdono, a farmi capire che aveva fatto una merdata. No, lei dopo lo scoprimento ha continuato a mandarmi messaggi, dicendomi "e sai il giorno del tuo compleanno che abbiamo fatto? E sai il giorno di capodanno cosa mi ha fatto? E sai a natale che facevamo? E sai quando ti sei operata che facevamo nell'ascensore?" E tutta una serie di altre merdate che non sto qui a specificare. Ora, è vero che sono tendenzialmente Buona, ma farmi passare per cretina no, non mi va. Le cose le hanno fatto in due, ma dopo lui ha smesso, perché stava perdendo casa e figli. Lei no. Non smetteva.  Allora sai che meritava? Di perdere la posizione che aveva, sia lavorativa che di supremazia. E le ha perse entrambe.


Mamma mia :singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (27 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Cara Brunetta, rispondo solo a questo. E non perché ho bisogno di giustificarmi, ma perché non sono certo la persona che tu stai cercando di inquadrare in una etichetta.
> La mia cara amica, non è venuta a chiedermi scusa, a implorare un perdono, a farmi capire che aveva fatto una merdata. No, lei dopo lo scoprimento ha continuato a mandarmi messaggi, dicendomi "e sai il giorno del tuo compleanno che abbiamo fatto? E sai il giorno di capodanno cosa mi ha fatto? E sai a natale che facevamo? E sai quando ti sei operata che facevamo nell'ascensore?" E tutta una serie di altre merdate che non sto qui a specificare. Ora, è vero che sono tendenzialmente Buona, ma farmi passare per cretina no, non mi va. Le cose le hanno fatto in due, ma dopo lui ha smesso, perché stava perdendo casa e figli. Lei no. Non smetteva.  Allora sai che meritava? Di perdere la posizione che aveva, sia lavorativa che di supremazia. E le ha perse entrambe.


Ora io dico, ma se una persona deve concentrare le proprie energie per uscire VIVA da una storia di tradimento, ( e non parlo solo della tua storia) e la persona tradita ha come unico pensiero gli anni passati col marito, i figli che ci stanno a ricordare tutto, la perdita di stima e la ricerca perenne di ritrovarla, e quelle notti insonni dove piangi e la mente vaga in pensieri indescrivibili di fatti che non voglio accennare , e tanto altro ancora, come minchia si fa a pensare di perdonare l'amica che oltre averti tradito è appunto la tua amica? Come si fa quando una persona che è stata tradita sta così male che raccontarlo o scriverlo non rende l'idea a poter pensare di perdonare l'amante del marito? 

Io mi domando e dico, Brunetta, quando la smetti? 

Circe scusami, io mi ero ripromesso di starmene muto. Ma come faccio se leggo certe domande? 

Per brunetta: se ti può interessare, ma solo se ti può interessare mi raccomando: Se io adesso dovessi incontrare l'ex amante di mia moglie, non mi farebbe nè caldo nè freddo. Ma tu Brunetta riesci a capire veramente il dolore di una persona che è stata tradita? Si lo domando a te che sei stata tradita, perchè leggendoti l'insensibilità che noto va fuori dai canoni, perchè ti leggo razionale, troppo razionale, per nulla immedesimata nelle storia di circe, ma solamente immedesimata in quello di cui sei estremamente convinta. Senza vie di uscita per altre vie che non sono le tue, nè le mie chiaramente. Però stai esagerando.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ora io dico, ma se una persona deve concentrare le proprie energie per uscire VIVA da una storia di tradimento, ( e non parlo solo della tua storia) e la persona tradita ha come unico pensiero gli anni passati col marito, i figli che ci stanno a ricordare tutto, la perdita di stima e la ricerca perenne di ritrovarla, e quelle notti insonni dove piangi e la mente vaga in pensieri indescrivibili di fatti che non voglio accennare , e tanto altro ancora, come minchia si fa a pensare di perdonare l'amica che oltre averti tradito è appunto la tua amica? Come si fa quando una persona che è stata tradita sta così male che raccontarlo o scriverlo non rende l'idea a poter pensare di perdonare l'amante del marito?
> 
> Io mi domando e dico, Brunetta, quando la smetti?
> 
> ...


Guarda che davvero non capisci tu.
Fatti venire qualche dubbio.
Se una persona si mette un sacco in testa e dice che sta bene tu le dici che ha anche una bella pettinatura?


----------



## Ultimo (27 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che davvero non capisci tu.
> Fatti venire qualche dubbio.
> Se una persona si mette un sacco in testa e dice che sta bene tu le dici che ha anche una bella pettinatura?


Ma certo che io non capisco, perchè a senso tuo le motivazioni del marito di perdere casa e figli non sono valide vero? La casa e la famiglia per te non sono Circe. ma fammi il piacere va. 

La testa nel sacco c'è l'hai te cara, perchè circe dove ha scritto che ne sta fuori, dove? Circe ha scritto altro circe ha scritto che ha trovato delle strade che a quanto pare le sono consone. E se proprio vuoi saperlo Brunetta, sta percorrendo paro paro delle strade che conosco perchè le ho anche io prese. Non per nulla la capisco e non per nulla rimango a bocca aperta leggendo le tue che sono totalmente al di fuori dei contesti che circe ci scrive. 

Eh no, non sto dicendo che circe deve seguire la mia strada, ho scritto che mi vedo in lei perchè in lei leggo gli stessi procedimenti mentali che ho avuto io. Ed io ne sono uscito.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma certo che io non capisco, perchè a senso tuo le motivazioni del marito di perdere casa e figli non sono valide vero? La casa e la famiglia per te non sono Circe. ma fammi il piacere va.
> 
> La testa nel sacco c'è l'hai te cara, perchè circe dove ha scritto che ne sta fuori, dove? Circe ha scritto altro circe ha scritto che ha trovato delle strade che a quanto pare le sono consone. E se proprio vuoi saperlo Brunetta, sta percorrendo paro paro delle strade che conosco perchè le ho anche io prese. Non per nulla la capisco e non per nulla rimango a bocca aperta leggendo le tue che sono totalmente al di fuori dei contesti che circe ci scrive.
> 
> Eh no, non sto dicendo che circe deve seguire la mia strada, ho scritto che mi vedo in lei perchè in lei leggo gli stessi procedimenti mentali che ho avuto io. Ed io ne sono uscito.


Tu ci hai messo anni a uscire da un tradimento di un giorno per il quale sei arrivato a pensare al suicidio e hai tradito a tua volta.
Che c'azzecca con un tradimento di anni subito con l'amica, sotto il suo naso e con quelle modalità disgustose, subito da Circe?
Niente. Proprio niente.
Mentre è simile al tradimento subito da me e di cui Circe sa più di te.
Inoltre non hai capito le mie modalità di dialogo con Circe che proprio per cose intercorse tra noi tu non sei in grado, non avendo gli elementi.
Mi sembra fuori luogo fare il difensore di chi non ha certo bisogno di difendersi da me.


----------



## free (27 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma certo che io non capisco, perchè a senso tuo le motivazioni del marito di perdere casa e figli non sono valide vero? La casa e la famiglia per te non sono Circe. ma fammi il piacere va.
> 
> La testa nel sacco c'è l'hai te cara, perchè circe dove ha scritto che ne sta fuori, dove? Circe ha scritto altro circe ha scritto che ha trovato delle strade che a quanto pare le sono consone. E se proprio vuoi saperlo Brunetta, sta percorrendo paro paro delle strade che conosco perchè le ho anche io prese. Non per nulla la capisco e non per nulla rimango a bocca aperta leggendo le tue che sono totalmente al di fuori dei contesti che circe ci scrive.
> 
> Eh no, non sto dicendo che circe deve seguire la mia strada, ho scritto che mi vedo in lei perchè in lei leggo gli stessi procedimenti mentali che ho avuto io. Ed io ne sono uscito.



però il tradimento del marito della Circe con l'amica, durato anni, è molto più grave...comunque anch'io capisco la Circe quando dice che il marito ha mollato il colpo per paura di perdere tutto: secondo me è l'essenza dei tradimenti svelati (= che non rimangono segreti), non mi pare che ci sia da meravigliarsi
piuttosto credo che rimanga la grande amarezza di essere consapevoli che solo la scoperta del tradimento abbia dato modo al traditore di "accorgersi" di quanto avesse da perdere...e appunto se il tradimento dura anni, la delusione etc. è ancora più grande


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> però il tradimento del marito della Circe con l'amica, durato anni, è molto più grave...comunque anch'io capisco la Circe quando dice che il marito ha mollato il colpo per paura di perdere tutto: secondo me è l'essenza dei tradimenti svelati (= che non rimangono segreti), non mi pare che ci sia da meravigliarsi
> piuttosto credo che rimanga la grande amarezza di essere consapevoli che solo la scoperta del tradimento abbia dato modo al traditore di "accorgersi" di quanto avesse da perdere...e appunto se il tradimento dura anni, la delusione etc. è ancora più grande


Anche io la capisco e sarebbe la motivazione per cui lo lascerei
Non hai mollato tutto perchè hai capito che hai fatto una cazzata e soprattutto perchè amavi me e solo me ma perchè avevi paura di perdere casa e figli? Minchia..


----------



## free (27 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche io la capisco e sarebbe la motivazione per cui lo lascerei
> Non hai mollato tutto perchè hai capito che hai fatto una cazzata e soprattutto perchè amavi me e solo me ma perchè avevi paura *di perdere casa e figli?* Minchia..



di perdere TUTTO: moglie e famiglia


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Cara Brunetta, rispondo solo a questo. E non perché ho bisogno di giustificarmi, ma perché non sono certo la persona che tu stai cercando di inquadrare in una etichetta.
> La mia cara amica, non è venuta a chiedermi scusa, a implorare un perdono, a farmi capire che aveva fatto una merdata. No, lei dopo lo scoprimento ha continuato a mandarmi messaggi, dicendomi "e sai il giorno del tuo compleanno che abbiamo fatto? E sai il giorno di capodanno cosa mi ha fatto? E sai a natale che facevamo? E sai quando ti sei operata che facevamo nell'ascensore?" E tutta una serie di altre merdate che non sto qui a specificare. Ora, è vero che sono tendenzialmente Buona, ma farmi passare per cretina no, non mi va. Le cose le hanno fatto in due, ma dopo lui ha smesso, perché stava *perdendo casa e figli. *Lei no. Non smetteva.  Allora sai che meritava? Di perdere la posizione che aveva, sia lavorativa che di supremazia. E le ha perse entrambe.





free ha detto:


> di perdere TUTTO: moglie e famiglia


Magari è un modo di dire
Io avrei scritto perchè stava perdendo me.


----------



## sienne (27 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Magari è un modo di dire
> Io avrei scritto perchè stava perdendo me.



Ciao

avrebbe perso tutto quello che si era costruito. Anche pensando più in là ... come sicurezza. 
Stava perdendo il pacchetto intero. E Circe ne fa parte ... nada mas ... 



sienne


----------



## Ultimo (27 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu ci hai messo anni a uscire da un tradimento di un giorno per il quale sei arrivato a pensare al suicidio e hai tradito a tua volta.
> Che c'azzecca con un tradimento di anni subito con l'amica, sotto il suo naso e con quelle modalità disgustose, subito da Circe?
> Niente. Proprio niente.
> Mentre è simile al tradimento subito da me e di cui Circe sa più di te.
> ...


Stronzate, fuori luogo e senza senso. 

E in più non faccio il difensore, ma la dove IN QUALSIASI tradimento, dove la persona tradita ha trovato ma sta ancora a lavorarci gli si dice "perchè non stai lavorando sul perdono della tua migliore amica nonchè  trombatrice di tuo marito a me scusa ma l'idea che il tuo modo di agire sta proprio fuori mi viene eccome. Parola di tradito eh. 
Eh non solo, più volte hai avuto la risposta di circe, e se tu ancora non lo avessi capito, per quanto la tua storia, che io non conosco è simile a quella di circe, siete estremamente per vie diverse, tu ad eliminare il tuo ex dalle foto e dai ricordi, circe a guardarle ed a pensare alla sua TOTALE e sincera persona in quelle foto. Ed è questo che si deve fare, pensare a quello che si è sentito di essere non a quello che di falso c'era nell'altro, so cazzi di quest'altro se esaminarsi la coscienza, non mia che sono stato tradito a scombinarmi dei ricordi.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> avrebbe perso tutto quello che si era costruito. Anche pensando più in là ... come sicurezza.
> Stava perdendo il pacchetto intero. E Circe ne fa parte ... nada mas ...
> ...


Io moglie sono fuori dal pacchetto. rischio il pacchetto ma non rischio mia moglie.


----------



## sienne (27 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stronzate, fuori luogo e senza senso.
> 
> E in più non faccio il difensore, ma la dove IN QUALSIASI tradimento, dove la persona tradita ha trovato ma sta ancora a lavorarci gli si dice "perchè non stai lavorando sul perdono della tua migliore amica nonchè  trombatrice di tuo marito a me scusa ma l'idea che il tuo modo di agire sta proprio fuori mi viene eccome. Parola di tradito eh.
> Eh non solo, più volte hai avuto la risposta di circe, e se tu ancora non lo avessi capito, per quanto la tua storia, che io non conosco è simile a quella di circe, siete estremamente per vie diverse, tu ad eliminare il tuo ex dalle foto e dai ricordi, circe a guardarle ed a pensare alla sua TOTALE e sincera persona in quelle foto. Ed è questo che si deve fare, pensare a quello che si è sentito di essere non a quello che di falso c'era nell'altro, so cazzi di quest'altro se esaminarsi la coscienza, non mia che sono stato tradito a scombinarmi dei ricordi.



Ciao

ognuno fa, quello che è più consone alla propria indole. 
Il giusto o sbagliato non esiste in certi casi. 



sienne


----------



## sienne (27 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io moglie sono fuori dal pacchetto. rischio il pacchetto ma non rischio mia moglie.



Ciao

capisco bene cosa vuoi dire. Ma nella realtà è differente ... 
Quando ti trovi a dover decidere, tu, donna e mamma ... rimani e lui se ne va ... e paga. 
Infatti, perde tutto ... la quotidianità con i figli, con Te e il tetto costruito. 
Subentrerebbe una totale nuova identificazione con il proprio essere ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (27 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> però il tradimento del marito della Circe con l'amica, durato anni, è molto più grave...comunque anch'io capisco la Circe quando dice che il marito ha mollato il colpo per paura di perdere tutto: secondo me è l'essenza dei tradimenti svelati (= che non rimangono segreti), non mi pare che ci sia da meravigliarsi
> piuttosto credo che rimanga la grande amarezza di essere consapevoli che solo la scoperta del tradimento abbia dato modo al traditore di "accorgersi" di quanto avesse da perdere...e appunto se il tradimento dura anni, la delusione etc. è ancora più grande


Certo free, chi dice di no? Sono assolutamente d'accordo. Con qualche eccezione che dipende dalla soggettività delle persone.  Io probabilmente fossi stato al posto di Circe o mi sarei ucciso o avrei lasciato, ne sono quasi certo scrivendo queste parole, e questo sta a significare che circe è molto più forte di me, ed io sono strafelice per lei se lei è più forte, e circe E' forte.


----------



## free (27 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io moglie sono fuori dal pacchetto. rischio il pacchetto ma non rischio mia moglie.


temo di non aver capito...
il marito tradisce la moglie, lei lo scopre e da quel momento la palla sta a lei: è lei che potrebbe decidere di buttarlo fuori e fargli perdere tutto o quasi
lui si è "accorto" di questo, secondo me (non che ci volesse Nostradamus...)


----------



## Ultimo (27 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche io la capisco e sarebbe la motivazione per cui lo lascerei
> Non hai mollato tutto perchè hai capito che hai fatto una cazzata e soprattutto perchè amavi me e solo me ma perchè avevi paura di perdere casa e figli? Minchia..


Credo che circe per casa e famiglia includesse anche se stessa.A meno che casa e famiglia non volesse dire tutti fuorchè che lei.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> temo di non aver capito...
> il marito tradisce la moglie, lei lo scopre e da quel momento la palla sta a lei: è lei che potrebbe decidere di buttarlo fuori e fargli perdere tutto o quasi
> lui si è "accorto" di questo, secondo me (non che ci volesse Nostradamus...)


Strano mi spiego sempre così bene 

Mi hai tradito per 5 anni. Ti ho scoperto. Certo che la decisione è mia. Ma se tu torni da me torni per me. Non per la casa, non per i figli, non per non perdere tutto. Torni perchè sei rinsavito e hai capito che ami solo me.
Il resto non me lo devi nemmeno nominare
In quel momento IO devo essere l'unico motivo per cui torni. Altrimenti puoi fare le valigie. I figli li vedi quando vuoi ma io non mi sento più prioritaria per te


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Credo che circe per casa e famiglia includesse anche se stessa.A meno che casa e famiglia non volesse dire tutti fuorchè che lei.


non è prioritaria. Appunto fa parte di un pacchetto


----------



## Divì (27 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Strano mi spiego sempre così bene
> 
> Mi hai tradito per 5 anni. Ti ho scoperto. Certo che la decisione è mia. Ma se tu torni da me torni per me. Non per la casa, non per i figli, non per non perdere tutto. Torni perchè sei rinsavito e hai capito che ami solo me.
> Il resto non me lo devi nemmeno nominare
> In quel momento IO devo essere l'unico motivo per cui torni. Altrimenti puoi fare le valigie. I figli li vedi quando vuoi ma io non mi sento più prioritaria per te


Quoto


----------



## Ultimo (27 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> non è prioritaria. Appunto fa parte di un pacchetto



Amare dei figli attraverso una madre e moglie unito ad un marito non forma un pacchetto, forma una famiglia, forma quell'amore che ama anche di riflesso, ama attraverso la famiglia, ama attraverso la coppia, e la coppia ha formato ripeto una famiglia, esiste la famiglia attraverso la coppia. 

Nel tradimento in ballo c'è la famiglia non c'è solo la coppia. E nessuno può pensare quando si stati scoperti che il pensiero va solo alla persona tradita, c'è anche tutto il pacchetto


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stronzate, fuori luogo e senza senso.
> 
> E in più non faccio il difensore, ma la dove IN QUALSIASI tradimento, dove la persona tradita ha trovato ma sta ancora a lavorarci gli si dice "perchè non stai lavorando sul perdono della tua migliore amica nonchè  trombatrice di tuo marito a me scusa ma l'idea che il tuo modo di agire sta proprio fuori mi viene eccome. Parola di tradito eh.
> Eh non solo, più volte hai avuto la risposta di circe, e se tu ancora non lo avessi capito, per quanto la tua storia, che io non conosco è simile a quella di circe, siete estremamente per vie diverse, tu ad eliminare il tuo ex dalle foto e dai ricordi, circe a guardarle ed a pensare alla sua TOTALE e sincera persona in quelle foto. Ed è questo che si deve fare, pensare a quello che si è sentito di essere non a quello che di falso c'era nell'altro, so cazzi di quest'altro se esaminarsi la coscienza, non mia che sono stato tradito a scombinarmi dei ricordi.


Stronzate lo dici a tua sorella.
Allora.
Esiste una modalità dialogica che potremmo definire paradossale che propone una cosa per suggerirne un'altra.
Circe ha capito benissimo che non le stavo proponendo di perdonare l'amica (se c'è un'amante da prendere a calci in culo e lasciare nell'oblio è lei) ma era, appunto, una domanda paradossale per chiedere perché ha perdonato il marito.
La risposta che mi ha dato mi ha lasciata abbastanza sconcertata perché (lo leggiamo anche qui) ogni uomo quando si trova a pensare alla separazione è preoccupato sia di perderci dei soldi (un'altra casa costa) sia di perdere il rapporto con i figli. Ma normalmente la motivazioni passano attraverso il dolore per aver provocato dolore non attraverso "non voglio perdere la casa".
Del resto ci vorrebbe del fegato a dire che "ops ho fatto una cazzata! Non mi rendevo conto!" per quel tipo di tradimento di anni.
Se poi torni indietro a leggere scoprirai che Circe ha proprio detto che le foto non le guarda più perché ha chiuso con il passato e vive il qui e ora.
Io la capisco perché è una prima fase ma poi con il passato bisogna fare i conti e bisogna farli proprio valorizzando il proprio sentire onesto, scorporandolo dalla disonestà di chi era con noi.
E' quello che hai fatto tu?
Ma per cosa dovevi farlo per un pomeriggio?
Se invece non si è trattato di un pomeriggio ma di un tempo più lungo a noi non è dato saperlo perché sempre di un episodio isolato ci hai parlato.
Poiché non ho motivo di pensare che uno possa mentire su un forum, sei tu che del tradimento di Circe non puoi capire nulla.
Ti invito a una modalità di dialogo più rispettosa e se vuoi parlare di te parla di te e non mettere di mezzo Circe o nessun'altra perché hanno già abbastanza da star male o bene per i fatti loro, senza i tuoi interventi contro chi dialoga con loro.
Se sono state in grado di digerire i tradimenti subiti sono certamente in grado di rispondere o lasciar cadere domande, come a loro aggrada, su un forum.


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ci si può soffermare sul genere. Impossibile. Bisogna ben distinguere, se si vuole discutere.
> C'è chi ruba una matita e la restituisce, chi il patrimonio ... e anche se sempre di un ladro si tratta,
> ...


Leggo questo ed altri post simili e - un pò - trasalgo.
Mi chiedo : ma come, io che ho tradito saltuariamente e senza alcun coinvolgimento e sono stato tradito con ben altre modalità e con un coinvolgimento neanche lontanamente paragonabile al mio, ebbene, su questo stesso forum sono stato massacrato ('lo hai fatto anche tu !'), anche da chi ora ci tiene a fare tanti - correttissimi - distinguo...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Leggo questo ed altri post simili e - un pò - trasalgo.
> Mi chiedo : ma come, io che ho tradito saltuariamente e senza alcun coinvolgimento e sono stato tradito con ben altre modalità e con un coinvolgimento neanche lontanamente paragonabile al mio, ebbene, su questo stesso forum sono stato massacrato ('lo hai fatto anche tu !'), anche da chi ora ci tiene a fare tanti - correttissimi - distinguo...


Ne parliamo nel tuo thread?
:up:


----------



## sienne (27 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Leggo questo ed altri post simili e - un pò - trasalgo.
> Mi chiedo : ma come, io che ho tradito saltuariamente e senza alcun coinvolgimento e sono stato tradito con ben altre modalità e con un coinvolgimento neanche lontanamente paragonabile al mio, ebbene, su questo stesso forum sono stato massacrato ('lo hai fatto anche tu !'), anche da chi ora ci tiene a fare tanti - correttissimi - distinguo...



Ciao

il distinguo era, che tu sai di lei, ma lei non di te ... 
Possiamo pure continuare altrove ... come vuoi. 
Mi pare che si dialoghi ... ma se ti senti di essere massacrato, evito. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (27 Luglio 2015)

In questo 3d fra poco ci vorrà il giudice di pace....


----------



## disincantata (27 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Leggo questo ed altri post simili e - un pò - trasalgo.
> Mi chiedo : ma come, io che ho tradito saltuariamente e senza alcun coinvolgimento e sono stato tradito con ben altre modalità e con un coinvolgimento neanche lontanamente paragonabile al mio, ebbene, su questo stesso forum sono stato massacrato ('lo hai fatto anche tu !'), anche da chi ora ci tiene a fare tanti - correttissimi - distinguo...


Tu ti autoassolvi. 

Non è consolante sapere di essere stati traditi varie volte senza coinvolgimento  emotivo.  Perché? 

Che gusto ci provavi? 

Diciamo che avere sbagliato entrambi.

Non sei migliore di tua moglie. 

Capisco più lei. Coinvolta. Ha più senso.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stronzate lo dici a tua sorella.
> Allora.
> Esiste una modalità dialogica che potremmo definire paradossale che propone una cosa per suggerirne un'altra.
> Circe ha capito benissimo che non le stavo proponendo di perdonare l'amica (se c'è un'amante da prendere a calci in culo e lasciare nell'oblio è lei) ma era, appunto, una domanda paradossale per chiedere perché ha perdonato il marito.
> ...








 Originariamente Scritto da *Brunetta* 
Non ho capito bene come hai realizzato la rielaborazione del passato. Centrandoti sul presente? 
Ma il passato resta. Tu sei nel presente il prodotto del passato.
Riesci a spiegare come vedi le foto, al netto di proiezioni e fantasie, considerando la realtà dei fatti?



Centrandomi . Sono io il mio sistema solare. Gli altri pianeti possono solo far parte del mio sistema ma non possono farmi cambiare il mio asse. Lui? Lo vedo come un umano. Che aveva dei buchi nell'anima o nella testa o cercava buchi. Gli do lo spazio che merita nella mia vita. Non è più il mio tutto. Continuare a pensare a cosa mi ha fatto fa stare male me non lui!. Io sono il mio tutto che si circonda del resto del mondo. Io ero fusa a lui, ero la sua appendice. Adesso sono grande.

*Ciao a tutti ragazzi. Vi ringrazio per il tono che si sta usando, è davvero un bel confronto tra persone che non vogliono prevalere sull'altro. Non posso stare molto qui...rispondo a Brunetta....si le foto ADESSO le riesco a guardare. E lo scrivo in maiuscolo perché fio a qualche mese fa mi devastano. Sono forse passata ad un livello superiore di consapevolezza.* Anni di psicoterapia devono pur portare a qualcosa... io sono qui ed ora. Il passato è un ricordo, una proiezione del cervello. Io devo capire oggi cosa sento. Se mi sta bene così o cola'. E al momento presente io sono presente con una famiglia intera, il lavoro salvato, e una buona dose di serenità. I demoni dentro ci sono sempre. Ma quelli dipendono dalla profondità di ognuno di noi. E dipende se si ha voglia di conviverci. Potrebbe succedere un giorno che io butti il tavolo per aria come lui potrebbe andarsene. Chi lo sa? Io sono consapevole di chi sono io. Un fiore si chiede se è bello? Se c'è il sole fiorisce. Se il sole è forte si brucia. Ma non si fa domande. Una cane non si chiede se è felice. Lo è quando il padrone lo accarezza . Punto. Ecco io voglio prendere esempio dalla natura.. dagli animali. Non farmi più tante domande e farmi trascinare dalla vita.


Il rosso ed il grassetto soprattutto sono post di Circe. Tu brunetta a questo punto a chi hai letto mica lo so.

Riguardo i soldi mi sa che hai conosciuto un certo tipo di uomini.Circe per caso ha parlato di soldi? O anche questa è una proiezione della tua storia.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *Brunetta*
> Non ho capito bene come hai realizzato la rielaborazione del passato. Centrandoti sul presente?
> Ma il passato resta. Tu sei nel presente il prodotto del passato.
> Riesci a spiegare come vedi le foto, al netto di proiezioni e fantasie, considerando la realtà dei fatti?
> ...


Leggere è un verbo transitivo e non vuole "a".
Leggi altri post di Circe e tieni a mente tutto.
Io con la polemica ho finito perché davvero non serve a nessuno.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Leggere è un verbo transitivo e non vuole "a".
> Leggi altri post di Circe e tieni a mente tutto.
> Io con la polemica ho finito perché davvero non serve a nessuno.


Io me ne sbatto il cazzo del transitivo. 

Questione chiusa. ma non i post che ho incollato, che è non ti sono piaciuti? guarda che posso anche quotare, non solo incollare. 

La mia non è polemica la mia è stato il riportare frasi di circe dove dice l'esatto contrario di quello che tu nel post prima avevi scritto a me. ripigliati. 

Ci stai provando con tutte le forze a volermi offendere, prima col fatto che ho tradito e bla bla . ora col transitivo, continua che prima o poi mi sentirò offeso.


----------



## Eratò (27 Luglio 2015)

Dai non litigate che fa caldo...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io me ne sbatto il cazzo del transitivo.
> 
> Questione chiusa. ma non i post che ho incollato, che è non ti sono piaciuti? guarda che posso anche quotare, non solo incollare.
> 
> ...


Ciao.
E con questo ho chiuso.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ciao.
> E con questo ho chiuso.


In effetti parlare di transitivi a chi sai che pensa siano una cosa da mangiare da proprio l'idea della persona colta.Dico, per farmi capire meglio: parla di transitivi con chi sai potrà capirti e risponderti, non con me, non so che cazzo siano i transitivi. E tu sai bene che io di transitivi proprio....  

Mentre rispondere me ne sbatto il cazzo è volgare.

Ecco dove sta la differenza tra una persona colta ed un ignorante. Il colto ti offende con gentilezza e tutto passa inosservato, l'ignorante se ne sbatte altamente il cazzo dell'immagine se questa ha stima propria e di chi lo conosce nella sua ignoranza. E a sto punto viva sempre le persone colte. Di questo ne sono certo e te ne do atto, sei colta. Contenta e rimborsata.


----------



## Jim Cain (27 Luglio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Tu ti autoassolvi.
> 
> Non è consolante sapere di essere stati traditi varie volte senza coinvolgimento  emotivo.  Perché?
> 
> ...


Rispondo a Disincantata per tutti (Brunetta e Sienne) premettendo che NO, non voglio riprendere sul mio thread questa storia, nè voglio infognare oltre questo. Ne abbiamo già parlato e basta così. Ognuno rimane della sua idea, io rispetto le vostre e spero accada lo stesso con le mie.
Io capisco il tuo punto di vista Disincantata, sembra quasi che un tradimento con coinvolgimento emotivo e sentimentale e di testa sia per certi versi più 'nobile' di quello che alla fine si basa su di una superficialissima attrazione fisica. Bene, comprendo. Io e la mia compagna siamo il FRUTTO di un doppio tradimento (eravamo entrambi sposati), per cui ti assicuro che la differenza tra tradimento con ESTREMO coinvolgimento e tradimento 'light' m'è chiara perchè l'ho vissuta. 
E ti dico di più : un tradimento che DIVENTA una storia d'amore alla luce del sole - e che pertanto non rimane confinato nel buio del segreto disintegrandosi al primo raggio di luce - è assolutamente degno di considerazione e rispetto.
Però, però : proprio perchè un tradimento è 'light' non lascia strascichi, se non il ricordo sbiadito di qualche gran scopata. Come tale, pertanto, facilmente archiviabile. Ho letto feather che oggi scriveva più o meno che il corpo della tua compagna/o non ti appartiene in modo esclusivo, i sentimenti si.
Ebbene, un tradimento con coinvolgimento (quello che tu, Disincantata, capisci di più) che cosa lascia ?
Non lascia forse il dubbio che quella persona non ti ama più, o se ti ama lo fa in modo differente da prima ? 
Che forse si è 'allontanata' parecchio, e che questo allontanamento ha comportato conseguenze negative sul tradito e sui figli  (perchè quando perdi la testa pensi solo a te stesso) ?
Che, proprio perchè 'coinvolta', se rimane con te non è detto che lo faccia perchè il sentimento è integro e puro ma magari per motivi contingenti assai meno nobili ?
Un dubbio, dico.

P.S. : e NO, non mi autoassolvo. Chi tradisce è un pezzo di merda, incluso il sottoscritto. Forse a me è andata bene, ma ero certo dei miei sentimenti e quello che volevo non era altro che un diversivo sessuale, superficiale quanto vuoi ma assolutamente non in grado di minare tutto quello che avevo costruito. Non ci ho mai pensato, neanche per un secondo. A differenza della mia compagna.


----------



## feather (28 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In realtà la consideri perché la vedi come una via di fuga


E non lo è? Quali altri uscite ho?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> E non lo è? Quali altri uscite ho?


Sono dovuta tornare indietro a guardare a cosa mi rispondevi perché scorpori sempre una frase che  così perde il significato, persino per me che l'ho scritto.

Intendo che per me la separazione può essere considerata il futuro non solo la fuga da una prigione. Bisogna riuscire a raffigurarsi un modo diverso di vivere non un passaggio dalla padella alla brace, altrimenti si resta in padella. Ma la brace magari non c'è.


----------



## free (28 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo free, chi dice di no? Sono assolutamente d'accordo. Con qualche eccezione che dipende dalla soggettività delle persone.  Io probabilmente fossi stato al posto di Circe o mi sarei ucciso o avrei lasciato, ne sono quasi certo scrivendo queste parole, e questo sta a significare che circe è molto più forte di me, ed io sono strafelice per lei se lei è più forte, e circe E' forte.


non dire sciocchezze, non ci si suicida con 2 figli
è vietato


----------



## feather (28 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono dovuta tornare indietro a guardare a cosa mi rispondevi perché scorpori sempre una frase che  così perde il significato, persino per me che l'ho scritto.


Ma non volevo scorporare niente. Solo che sta frase mi tornava in mente, anche a distanza di giorni...


----------



## free (28 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Strano mi spiego sempre così bene
> 
> Mi hai tradito per 5 anni. Ti ho scoperto. Certo che la decisione è mia. Ma se tu torni da me torni per me. Non per la casa, non per i figli, non per non perdere tutto. Torni perchè sei rinsavito e hai capito che ami solo me.
> Il resto non me lo devi nemmeno nominare
> In quel momento IO devo essere l'unico motivo per cui torni. Altrimenti puoi fare le valigie. I figli li vedi quando vuoi ma io non mi sento più prioritaria per te


il tuo discorso potrebbe essere condivisibile se fosse ribaltabile anche nel caso contrario: moglie che tradisce il marito
invece con le nostre leggi, anche in questo caso, in linea generale, è il marito (tradito) a perdere tutto, quindi ritengo che la locuzione perdere tutto, o perdere casa e figli, o perdere la famiglia, insomma cambiare completamente vita, sia pienamente riferibile solo al marito (traditore o anche tradito)


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> il tuo discorso potrebbe essere condivisibile se fosse ribaltabile anche nel caso contrario: moglie che tradisce il marito
> invece con le nostre leggi, anche in questo caso, in linea generale, è il marito (tradito) a perdere tutto, quindi ritengo che la locuzione perdere tutto, o perdere casa e figli, o perdere la famiglia, insomma cambiare completamente vita, sia pienamente riferibile solo al marito (traditore o anche tradito)



Osservazione del tutto fuori luogo visto che si sta parlando di un traditore che quando si è trattato di tradire la moglie in casa non si è fatto problema né di casa né di figli né della moglie e di un minimo di rispetto, se non si vuole tirare in ballo l'amore, che le era dovuto.
Io mi domando se il tuo cambiare sempre argomento ti viene naturale o ti impegni.


----------



## free (28 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Osservazione del tutto fuori luogo visto che si sta parlando di un traditore che quando si è trattato di tradire la moglie in casa non si è fatto problema né di casa né di figli né della moglie e di un minimo di rispetto, se non si vuole tirare in ballo l'amore, che le era dovuto.
> Io mi domando se il tuo cambiare sempre argomento ti viene naturale o ti impegni.


secondo me non è fuori luogo perchè dimostra, sempre secondo me, che la Circe ha usato quella locuzione in modo esatto e corrispondente a come vanno le cose nella realtà: sono parole che possono essere riferite pienamente solo ai mariti, per cui viene naturale usarle, e infatti secondo me sono le critiche che ho letto ad essere fuori luogo
comunque non desideravo cambiare argomento ma dare uno spunto, secondo la mia visione ovviamente


----------



## Ultimo (28 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> *secondo me non è fuori luogo perchè dimostra, sempre secondo me, che la Circe ha usato quella locuzione in modo esatto e corrispondente a come vanno le cose nella realtà:* sono parole che possono essere riferite pienamente solo ai mariti, per cui viene naturale usarle, e infatti *secondo me sono le critiche che ho letto ad essere fuori luogo*
> comunque non desideravo cambiare argomento ma dare uno spunto, secondo la mia visione ovviamente



Grande..! e non più free..! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (28 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Grande..! e non più free..! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ne abbiamo lette anche qui di storie di mariti traditi che hanno dovuto cambiare vita, no?
secondo me hanno perso tutto o quasi, loro malgrado


----------



## Ultimo (28 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ne abbiamo lette anche qui di storie di mariti traditi che hanno dovuto cambiare vita, no?
> secondo me hanno perso tutto o quasi, loro malgrado


Già....


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> secondo me non è fuori luogo perchè dimostra, sempre secondo me, che la Circe ha usato quella locuzione in modo esatto e corrispondente a come vanno le cose nella realtà: sono parole che possono essere riferite pienamente solo ai mariti, per cui viene naturale usarle, e infatti secondo me sono le critiche che ho letto ad essere fuori luogo
> comunque non desideravo cambiare argomento ma dare uno spunto, secondo la mia visione ovviamente


È fuori luogo perché sposta sul piano legale e giurisprudenziale la questione.

Quando si subisce un tradimento quello che si ha bisogno di vedere è la comprensione del dolore causato e la volontà di rimediare ai danni causati al tradito e alla relazione, non la messa in campo di ragioni di convenienza.
Anzi se queste ragioni vengono anche solo sospettate inficiano il processo di comprensione e perdono o almeno accettazione dell'accaduto.
Penso che anche nel tuo caso la scelta di ricostruzione sia nata da ragioni sentimentali e non perché tu avevi fatto, incautamente, investimenti non registrati nel maneggio.


----------



## free (28 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È fuori luogo perché sposta sul piano legale e giurisprudenziale la questione.
> 
> Quando si subisce un tradimento quello che si ha bisogno di vedere è la comprensione del dolore causato e la volontà di rimediare ai danni causati al tradito e alla relazione, non la messa in campo di ragioni di convenienza.
> Anzi se queste ragioni vengono anche solo sospettate inficiano il processo di comprensione e perdono o almeno accettazione dell'accaduto.
> Penso che anche nel tuo caso la scelta di ricostruzione sia nata da ragioni sentimentali e non perché tu avevi fatto, incautamente, investimenti non registrati nel maneggio.


allora, secondo me le cose sono andate così: la Circe ha scritto che il marito ha mollato il colpo quando si è accorto di poter perdere casa e famiglia, ed è stata criticata per aver usato tale locuzione
io ho scritto che secondo me è naturale usarla riferita ai mariti (e non alle mogli), perchè sono loro che sono costretti a cambiare completamente vita, sia che siano traditori, o anche traditi; invece per le mogli, tradite o traditrici, solitamente non va così
nel mio caso, io stavo andando verso il tradimento ma mi ha mollata lui prima che accadesse, ma comunque non vedo che c'entriamo con matrimoni di anni con figli e beni in comune


----------



## Ultimo (28 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> allora, secondo me le cose sono andate così: la Circe ha scritto che il marito ha mollato il colpo quando si è accorto di poter perdere casa e famiglia, ed è stata criticata per aver usato tale locuzione
> io ho scritto che secondo me è naturale usarla riferita ai mariti (e non alle mogli), perchè sono loro che sono costretti a cambiare completamente vita, sia che siano traditori, o anche traditi; invece per le mogli, tradite o traditrici, solitamente non va così
> nel mio caso, io stavo andando verso il tradimento ma mi ha mollata lui prima che accadesse, ma comunque non vedo che c'entriamo con matrimoni di anni con figli e beni in comune


E' la prima volta che ti vedo trascinare da discorsi, ed infatti non sei razionale come al tuo solito. Pensa a quelle mogli che non lavorano, e nella maggior parte delle volte è proprio così. Mi sono spiegato free? 

Ma non è questa la questione, la questione sta nella scelta dei due di ricominciare. Inizialmente che il tradito obnubilato dalla scoperta possa permettersi tutto o quasi è quasi fisiologico, il traditore comprendendo la grossa cazzata fatta può stare solo ad aspettare, aspettare di vedere il partner calmarsi ( si fa per dire) ed aspettare lui stesso di capire la cazzata immane che ha fatto. Dopo si comincia sul serio un percorso dove i due affronteranno assieme per certi versi e da soli per un altro. Compresa la separazione se è il caso. E di sicuro inizialmente qualsiasi cosa venga in testa agli attori è frutto di mille pensieri di tutti i tipi con angoscia annessa.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> allora, secondo me le cose sono andate così: la Circe ha scritto che il marito ha mollato il colpo quando si è accorto di poter perdere casa e famiglia, ed è stata criticata per aver usato tale locuzione
> io ho scritto che secondo me è naturale usarla riferita ai mariti (e non alle mogli), perchè sono loro che sono costretti a cambiare completamente vita, sia che siano traditori, o anche traditi; invece per le mogli, tradite o traditrici, solitamente non va così
> nel mio caso, io stavo andando verso il tradimento ma mi ha mollata lui prima che accadesse, ma comunque non vedo che c'entriamo con matrimoni di anni con figli e beni in comune


Era una domanda riferita a te (vedi che neanche ne sapevo niente) per cercare di farti immedesimare in una situazione in cui le ragioni economiche o di convenienza, che sono ovviamente presenti quando c'è un matrimonio e dei figli, NON DEVONO ESSERE la ragione per restare.

Comprendo che in alcuni casi, mi pare anche nel caso di Circe, possano essere una componente importante è che probabilmente hanno portato anche lei a restare, ma non devono essere la motivazione principale del traditore. A meno che non si decida di trasformare il matrimonio in un accordo tra soci per la conservazione di uno status famigliare.

Avendo tu fatto studi giuridici, di cui io non sono competente, saprai che la legislazione italiana mira a tutelare la famiglia e quindi i figli e il coniuge che sempre se ne è occupato in maniera più continuativa e se più debole economicamente. Se questo coniuge è lo donna è perché le condizioni sociali fanno sia che questo sia la situazione più diffusa.
Saprai anche che senza queste tutele, e spesso anche in barba a queste, potrebbero verificarsi casi (io ne conosco un paio) di uomini che abbandonano la famiglia senza tutelarla in alcun modo.
Ma è una osservazione che lascerei cadere perché del tutto fuori luogo in questo thread.


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> invece con le nostre leggi, anche in questo caso, in linea generale, è il marito (tradito) a perdere tutto, quindi ritengo che la locuzione perdere tutto, o perdere casa e figli, o perdere la famiglia, insomma cambiare completamente vita, sia pienamente riferibile solo al marito (traditore o anche tradito)


Da operatore in campo giuridico, e da uomo, ritengo tutto questo assurdo e inaccettabile.


----------



## free (28 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' la prima volta che ti vedo trascinare da discorsi, ed infatti non sei razionale come al tuo solito. Pensa a quelle mogli che non lavorano, e nella maggior parte delle volte è proprio così. Mi sono spiegato free?
> 
> Ma non è questa la questione, la questione sta nella scelta dei due di ricominciare. Inizialmente che il tradito obnubilato dalla scoperta possa permettersi tutto o quasi è quasi fisiologico, il traditore comprendendo la grossa cazzata fatta può stare solo ad aspettare, aspettare di vedere il partner calmarsi ( si fa per dire) ed aspettare lui stesso di capire la cazzata immane che ha fatto. Dopo si comincia sul serio un percorso dove i due affronteranno assieme per certi versi e da soli per un altro. Compresa la separazione se è il caso. E di sicuro inizialmente qualsiasi cosa venga in testa agli attori è frutto di mille pensieri di tutti i tipi con angoscia annessa.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Era una domanda riferita a te (vedi che neanche ne sapevo niente) per cercare di farti immedesimare in una situazione in cui le ragioni economiche o di convenienza, che sono ovviamente presenti quando c'è un matrimonio e dei figli, NON DEVONO ESSERE la ragione per restare.
> 
> Comprendo che in alcuni casi, mi pare anche nel caso di Circe, possano essere una componente importante è che probabilmente hanno portato anche lei a restare, ma non devono essere la motivazione principale del traditore. A meno che non si decida di trasformare il matrimonio in un accordo tra soci per la conservazione di uno status famigliare.
> 
> ...


forse non mi sono spiegata...non stavo parlando di tutele giuridiche, giuste o sbagliate, o di motivi economici etc. che inducono a non buttare all'aria il matrimonio
stavo semplicemente dicendo che secondo me la Circe ha usato una locuzione che viene spontanea perchè si adatta perfettamente al caso del marito, traditore o anche tradito, che cambia vita e perde tutto o quasi 
La Farfalla diceva in sostanza che il marito avrebbe dovuto dichiarare che ha mollato l'amante, una volta scoperto, per non perdere la moglie e stop, invece secondo me è comprensibilissimo, perchè corrispondente alla realtà che generalmente vediamo, il riferimento a tutto quanto (moglie compresa): il marito temeva di perdere tutto quanto
l'esempio del marito tradito l'ho fatto per spiegare questa differenza, se non si tiene conto di questa differenza, secondo me si rischia di attribuire al marito una grettezza che non gli appartiene...poi per carità tutto è possibile


----------



## free (28 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Da operatore in campo giuridico, e da uomo, ritengo tutto questo assurdo e inaccettabile.


boh secondo me può darsi benissimo che se la Circe avesse scritto: mio marito ha mollato l'amante per non perdermi!, qualche utente avrebbe aggiunto: ma per non perdere tutto quanto, mica solo te!


----------



## Ultimo (28 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> forse non mi sono spiegata...non stavo parlando di tutele giuridiche, giuste o sbagliate, o di motivi economici etc. che inducono a non buttare all'aria il matrimonio
> stavo semplicemente dicendo che secondo me la Circe ha usato una locuzione che viene spontanea perchè si adatta perfettamente al caso del marito, traditore o anche tradito, che cambia vita e perde tutto o quasi
> La Farfalla diceva in sostanza che il marito avrebbe dovuto dichiarare che ha mollato l'amante, una volta scoperto, per non perdere la moglie e stop, invece secondo me è comprensibilissimo, perchè corrispondente alla realtà che generalmente vediamo, il riferimento a tutto quanto (moglie compresa): il marito temeva di perdere tutto quanto
> l'esempio del marito tradito l'ho fatto per spiegare questa differenza, se non si tiene conto di questa differenza, secondo me si rischia di attribuire al marito una grettezza che non gli appartiene...poi per carità tutto è possibile



:up:


----------



## Ultimo (28 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> boh secondo me può darsi benissimo che se la Circe avesse scritto: mio marito ha mollato l'amante per non perdermi!, qualche utente avrebbe aggiunto: ma per non perdere tutto quanto, mica solo te!


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> forse non mi sono spiegata...non stavo parlando di tutele giuridiche, giuste o sbagliate, o di motivi economici etc. che inducono a non buttare all'aria il matrimonio
> stavo semplicemente dicendo che secondo me la Circe ha usato una locuzione che viene spontanea perchè si adatta perfettamente al caso del marito, traditore o anche tradito, che cambia vita e perde tutto o quasi
> La Farfalla diceva in sostanza che il marito avrebbe dovuto dichiarare che ha mollato l'amante, una volta scoperto, per non perdere la moglie e stop, invece secondo me è comprensibilissimo, perchè corrispondente alla realtà che generalmente vediamo, il riferimento a tutto quanto (moglie compresa): il marito temeva di perdere tutto quanto
> l'esempio del marito tradito l'ho fatto per spiegare questa differenza, se non si tiene conto di questa differenza, secondo me si rischia di attribuire al marito una grettezza che non gli appartiene...poi per carità tutto è possibile


Beh non lo definirei un gentiluomo.


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> boh secondo me può darsi benissimo che se la Circe avesse scritto: mio marito ha mollato l'amante per non perdermi!, qualche utente avrebbe aggiunto: ma per non perdere tutto quanto, mica solo te!


Il problema spesso è quello : quando li 'scopri' e tornano a casa con la coda fra le gambe, chi lo sa se tornano perchè si rendono DAVVERO conto che hanno sbagliato e che il tradito è la persona che amano davvero, o se invece tornano per motivi assai meno 'nobili' ? Spesso non lo sanno neanche loro...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> boh secondo me può darsi benissimo che se la Circe avesse scritto: mio marito ha mollato l'amante per non perdermi!, qualche utente avrebbe aggiunto: ma per non perdere tutto quanto, mica solo te!


Gli utenti possono dire quello che pensano.
Il problema è che l'ha detto il marito o che così pensa lei.


----------



## free (28 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli utenti possono dire quello che pensano.
> Il problema è che l'ha detto il marito o che così pensa lei.


ecco secondo me in entrambi i casi non è un problema, poichè appunto viene spontaneo dirlo


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> ecco secondo me in entrambi i casi non è un problema, poichè appunto viene spontaneo dirlo


Non viene spontaneo un bel niente.
Se sei stata tradita sai bene che non è stata offeso l'appartamento ma tu e vuoi che venga detto che vuole te e non l'appartamento.
Ma se stai partendo per una delle tue tangenti non ti svia nessuno.


----------



## free (28 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il problema spesso è quello : quando li 'scopri' e tornano a casa con la coda fra le gambe, chi lo sa se tornano perchè si rendono DAVVERO conto che hanno sbagliato e che il tradito è la persona che amano davvero, o se invece tornano per motivi assai meno 'nobili' ? Spesso non lo sanno neanche loro...


vero...tuttavia secondo me così si aprono altri ampi scenari, tipo: rinunciare all'amante soprattutto per i figli è un motivo nobile, oppure no?
credo che dopo anni di matrimonio sia quasi impossibile arrivare ad avere demarcazioni nette


----------



## free (28 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non viene spontaneo un bel niente.
> Se sei stata tradita sai bene che non è stata offeso l'appartamento ma tu e vuoi che venga detto che vuole te e non l'appartamento.
> Ma se stai partendo per una delle tue tangenti non ti svia nessuno.


mica desidero convincerti, abbandonami tranquillamente alle mie tangenti
comunque non ho mai parlato di appartamento piuttosto che moglie


----------



## sienne (28 Luglio 2015)

Ciao

sinceramente, siamo adulti e responsabili anche di altre vite, oltre alle nostre. 
Nonostante a delle litigate e discussioni aspre, ci siamo accordati senza avvocato e senza divorzio. 
Abbiamo scelto la strada, dove si pagano meno tasse, dove il patrimonio rimane salvaguardato, dove entrambi riescano a vivere degnamente. Senza rovinare l'uno o l'altro. Se si finisce in certi modi, allora è anche un po' colpa nostra. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> vero...tuttavia secondo me così si aprono altri ampi scenari, tipo: rinunciare all'amante soprattutto per i figli è un motivo nobile, oppure no?
> credo che dopo anni di matrimonio sia quasi impossibile arrivare ad avere demarcazioni nette


Rinunciare all'amante? 
Il problema non è tenersi o rinunciare l'amante ma ricostruire un rapporto sbriciolato con la moglie.
Se uno deve "rinunciare" per figli o casa è una scelta talmente meschina che mi offenderei pure se fossi il divano o la lavatrice.


----------



## sienne (28 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rinunciare all'amante?
> Il problema non è tenersi o rinunciare l'amante ma ricostruire un rapporto sbriciolato con la moglie.
> Se uno deve "rinunciare" per figli o casa è una scelta talmente meschina che mi offenderei pure se fossi il divano o la lavatrice.



Ciao


:rotfl:

dietro un termine, si nasconde un mondo! ... 
Volevo, solo quotare!



sienne


----------



## free (28 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rinunciare all'amante?
> Il problema non è tenersi o rinunciare l'amante ma ricostruire un rapporto sbriciolato con la moglie.
> Se uno deve "rinunciare" per figli o casa è una scelta talmente meschina che mi offenderei pure se fossi il divano o la lavatrice.


perchè, secondo te non succede MAI?
che stai a di'?


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rinunciare all'amante?
> Il problema non è tenersi o rinunciare l'amante ma ricostruire un rapporto sbriciolato con la moglie.
> Se uno deve "rinunciare" per figli o casa è una scelta talmente meschina che mi offenderei pure se fossi il divano o la lavatrice.


Beh ma càpita.
A sentire la mia compagna, il suo amante era follemente innamorato di lei.
La loro storia è finita dalla mattina alla sera, e lui è rimasto dov'era, cioè con moglie e figlio (e mutuo).
Se è vero che s'era follemente innamorato, che scelta è quella di rimanere dove è rimasto ?


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> vero...tuttavia secondo me così si aprono altri ampi scenari, tipo: rinunciare all'amante soprattutto per i figli è un motivo nobile, oppure no?


E allora rimani con i figli ma se è l'unica cosa che ti preoccupa (insieme ad una stabilità economica), allora il tradito è meglio lasciarlo andare.


----------



## free (28 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> :rotfl:
> ...



mica si nasconde, secondo me
succede di tutto


----------



## free (28 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E allora rimani con i figli ma se è l'unica cosa che ti preoccupa (insieme ad una stabilità economica), allora il tradito è meglio lasciarlo andare.


certo, ma più che altro pensavo al caso in cui i figli fossero il motivo principale, mica l'unico
tipo figli molto piccoli (in contrapposizione a figli già autonomi fuori casa)


----------



## banshee (28 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Beh ma càpita.
> A sentire la mia compagna, il suo amante era follemente innamorato di lei.
> La loro storia è finita dalla mattina alla sera, e lui è rimasto dov'era, cioè con moglie e figlio (e mutuo).
> Se è vero che s'era follemente innamorato, che scelta è quella di rimanere dove è rimasto ?


la libertà di scegliere se seguire o meno i sentimenti è molto limitata con figli e mutuo, o no?

non è proprio come a 20 anni "lascio tutto per amore"...

io me lo sono potuto permettere di andarmene e lo dico sempre e ringrazio il cielo, che non avevo figli e mutuo...sennò mica lo so.


----------



## sienne (28 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> mica si nasconde, secondo me
> succede di tutto



Ciao

purtroppo succede di tutto. Veramente.
Ma alla fine, un conto è quello che accade, un'altro quello che vuoi far passare al posto di. 

Se hai paura di perdere il lato materiale, che per carità ha una sua valenza, 
non farlo passare però che vuoi salvare dei valori. Dei valori, ai quali hai sputato in faccia per ben sei anni ... 



sienne


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> perchè, secondo te non succede MAI?
> che stai a di'?





Jim Cain ha detto:


> Beh ma càpita.
> A sentire la mia compagna, il suo amante era follemente innamorato di lei.
> La loro storia è finita dalla mattina alla sera, e lui è rimasto dov'era, cioè con moglie e figlio (e mutuo).
> Se è vero che s'era follemente innamorato, che scelta è quella di rimanere dove è rimasto ?


Intanto bisognerebbe avere chiaro che chi tradisce vuole rimanere dove sta.
Altrimenti lascerebbe e non tradirebbe.
Le piagnucolose e ipocrite storie di matrimoni finiti e di separati in casa, raccontati alle papabili amanti, non si possono leggere e sentire.
Il restare può essere determinato da ragioni di convenienza o da ragioni di sentimento.
Quando si scopre il tradimento entrambi, sia tradito sia traditore, possono fare scelte di convenienza.
Avviene? Fatti loro.
Non sono certo io che spio i vicini e mi pongo domande su di loro.
Ma se ne discuto in un forum prendo in considerazione le motivazioni.
Principalmente cerco di comprendere, per umana comprensione nei confronti di un evento che ho patito anch'io, se le motivazioni sono equilibrate e paritarie.
Se il tradito ama e, di conseguenza, ha sofferto in modo atroce credo che voglia avere un riconoscimento del dolore che gli è stato causato e una compartecipazione e un pentimento relativo e un impegno per una ricostruzione comune di una relazione più profonda e sincera. Generalmente in questi casi si va entrambi in terapia e individualmente e si intraprendono scelte comuni in tale senso (da secondo viaggio di nozze, rinnovo delle promesse, pellegrinaggi, cambio di casa o di biancheria ecc quindi da le più simboliche alle più futili).
Se il tradito non ama più o non amava già prima o ritiene che possa andare bene un accomodamento per questioni che esulano dall'amore reciproco possono trovare un accordo "freddo" tra persone che condividono interessi economici, sociali, famigliari ma su un piano di parità. Tipo coabitazione senza rapporti sessuali e condivisione deli spazi e spese e mutuo accordo per il bene dei figli, mantenendo però vite sentimentali e sessuali separate e indipendenti.
Una via di mezzo tra le due la vedo come solo foriera di dolore ulteriore per tutti.


----------



## free (28 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> purtroppo succede di tutto. Veramente.
> Ma alla fine, un conto è quello che accade, un'altro quello che vuoi far passare al posto di.
> ...


al lato materiale (tra l'altro i figli non mi sembrano "lato materiale") secondo me ci arriviamo DOPO: dopo aver detto che il tradimento è (almeno è generalmente ritenuto) un atto di EGOISMO, per cui non mi sembra che ci sia da scandalizzarsi se ho usato il termine RINUNCIARE (all'amante)
o forse te l'ha ordinato il dottore di farti l'amante? (in generale)


----------



## sienne (28 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> al lato materiale (tra l'altro i figli non mi sembrano "lato materiale") secondo me ci arriviamo DOPO: dopo aver detto che il tradimento è (almeno è generalmente ritenuto) un atto di EGOISMO, per cui non mi sembra che ci sia da scandalizzarsi se ho usato il termine RINUNCIARE (all'amante)
> o forse te l'ha ordinato il dottore di farti l'amante? (in generale)



Ciao

no, sicuramente no. Ci mancherebbe pure.

Ma il verbo rinunciare significa che rifiuti volontariamente ad un diritto. 
Stona. È come ricevere un ulteriore pugno allo stomaco. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> no, sicuramente no. Ci mancherebbe pure.
> 
> ...


Vedo che cogli perfettamente le sfumature linguistiche. Non è da tutti.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> al lato materiale (tra l'altro i figli non mi sembrano "lato materiale") secondo me ci arriviamo DOPO: dopo aver detto che il tradimento è (almeno è generalmente ritenuto) un atto di EGOISMO, per cui non mi sembra che ci sia da scandalizzarsi se ho usato il termine RINUNCIARE (all'amante)
> o forse te l'ha ordinato il dottore di farti l'amante? (in generale)





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> no, sicuramente no. Ci mancherebbe pure.
> 
> ...


Si parla di egoismo. In quel senso la parola rinunciare acquista il significato in base alla parola "egoismo" 

Stiamo a discutere di un qualcosa che in partenza ha delle basi sbagliate, ad un gesto sbagliato. Egoismo e rinuncia in un contesto dove subentra il tradimento da la forma di pensieri che possono ritrovarsi per acchiapparsi e diventare passabili per capire appunto il tradimento, che ripeto ha già una connotazione di base sbagliata.


----------



## sienne (28 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si parla di egoismo. In quel senso la parola rinunciare acquista il significato in base alla parola "egoismo"
> 
> Stiamo a discutere di un qualcosa che in partenza ha delle basi sbagliate, ad un gesto sbagliato. Egoismo e rinuncia in un contesto dove subentra il tradimento da la forma di pensieri che possono ritrovarsi per acchiapparsi e diventare passabili per capire appunto il tradimento, che ripeto ha già una connotazione di base sbagliata.



Ciao

un tradimento può avvenire per tanti motivi, 
anche per via di un egocentrismo, che è diverso dall'egoismo. 
L'uso e la scelta dei termini rispecchiano più che altro "die Weltanschauung" che sta dietro ... 
e meno, se il tutto si basa sin dalle basi su un concetto giusto o errato. 
Quello dovrebbe essere chiaro a priori a tutti i coinvolti. 


sienne


----------



## Divì (28 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> purtroppo succede di tutto. Veramente.
> Ma alla fine, un conto è quello che accade, un'altro quello che vuoi far passare al posto di.
> ...


Ciao, Sienne.

Quoto, efficace come sempre.

Che poi alla fine, questo si diceva. Ognuno ha i suoi motivi per restare o andare, meglio esplicitarli per permettere al tradito di scegliere, di stare o andare, magari per i medesimi motivi.


----------



## free (28 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> no, sicuramente no. Ci mancherebbe pure.
> 
> ...


se proprio vogliamo attaccarci alle parole, secondo me la rinuncia non è un rifiuto, che piuttosto fa pensare a un dichiarazione data subito, seduta stante, appena si presenta l'opportunità, bensì un dare atto che non si desidera più quello che si desiderava fino ad allora, per svariati motivi, o che comunque quello che si desiderava prima, passa inesorabilmente in secondo piano
...altrimenti arriveremmo all'assurdo di dire che prima non rifiutavo l'amante, che ora rifiuto! non ha senso, secondo me
comunque mi pare improduttivo continuare in questo modo:singleeye:


----------



## sienne (28 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> se proprio vogliamo attaccarci alle parole, secondo me la rinuncia non è un rifiuto, che piuttosto fa pensare a un dichiarazione data subito, seduta stante, appena si presenta l'opportunità, bensì un dare atto che non si desidera più quello che si desiderava fino ad allora, per svariati motivi, o che comunque quello che si desiderava prima, passa inesorabilmente in secondo piano
> ...altrimenti arriveremmo all'assurdo di dire che prima non rifiutavo l'amante, che ora rifiuto! non ha senso, secondo me
> comunque mi pare improduttivo continuare in questo modo:singleeye:



Ciao

infatti, non ha senso su questa linea. 


sienne


----------



## Jim Cain (28 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> un tradimento può avvenire per tanti motivi,
> anche per via di un egocentrismo, che è diverso dall'egoismo.
> sienne


D'accordissimissimo con sienne.
Aggiungerei che il 90 % dei tradimenti è dovuto proprio a quello.
P.S. : generalmente gli egocentrici sono anche - più o meno - egoisti.


----------



## passante (28 Luglio 2015)

a me questa storia di circe mette una tristezza...


----------



## Horny (28 Luglio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> a me questa storia di circe mette una tristezza...


E....ma perché, se lei scrive che sta bene?
non dovrebbe intristirci, eppure.....


----------



## Circe (28 Luglio 2015)

Troppi sono i messaggi a cui poter rispondere da un cellulare....ognuno di noi qui ci sta x un tradimento subito o fatto, quindi non credo che ai tanti santi, ai meravigliati, agli stupiti, ai sognatori, agli illusi, ai saccenti, ai superiori, ai distaccati che ci sono qui dentro....la mia storia causi tanto stupore. Siamo tutto pieni di cacca, lanciata o ricevuta...mi fa effetto che qualcuno faccia finta di sentire la puzza per la prima volta. Detto questo, non sono moribonda o triste, anzi, non sapete questa cosa quanta forza mi ha dato. Mi ha fatto rinascere, ho una nuova consapevolezza di Mè, di quanto sia forte e in gamba. E poi Brunetta mamma mia che? Dove vivi in wonderland? Cosa ti stupisce così tanto? Credete davvero agli uomini che ritornano dicendo ho sbagliato, non voglio perderti perché sei tu la persona più importante al mondo? Io no. Io so di far parte di un pacchetto e non ho voglia di credere ad altre favole. Come lui fa parte di un pacchetto. Siate tristi x chi è malato, per chi muore, non per me. Io vivo e anche bene, e non capisco perché sia impossibile da credere. Come dice Vasco? Siamo soli....ed è vero ...ma non nel senso triste del termine. Nel senso che tutto dipende solo da noi stessi. Gli eventi ci accadono. Ma noi siamo come reagiamo.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Troppi sono i messaggi a cui poter rispondere da un cellulare....ognuno di noi qui ci sta x un tradimento subito o fatto, quindi non credo che ai tanti santi, ai meravigliati, agli stupiti, ai sognatori, agli illusi, ai saccenti, ai superiori, ai distaccati che ci sono qui dentro....la mia storia causi tanto stupore. Siamo tutto pieni di cacca, lanciata o ricevuta...mi fa effetto che qualcuno faccia finta di sentire la puzza per la prima volta. Detto questo, non sono moribonda o triste, anzi, non sapete questa cosa quanta forza mi ha dato. Mi ha fatto rinascere, ho una nuova consapevolezza di Mè, di quanto sia forte e in gamba. E poi Brunetta mamma mia che? Dove vivi in wonderland? Cosa ti stupisce così tanto? Credete davvero agli uomini che ritornano dicendo ho sbagliato, non voglio perderti perché sei tu la persona più importante al mondo? Io no. Io so di far parte di un pacchetto e non ho voglia di credere ad altre favole. Come lui fa parte di un pacchetto. Siate tristi x chi è malato, per chi muore, non per me. Io vivo e anche bene, e non capisco perché sia impossibile da credere. Come dice Vasco? Siamo soli....ed è vero ...ma non nel senso triste del termine. Nel senso che tutto dipende solo da noi stessi. Gli eventi ci accadono. Ma noi siamo come reagiamo.


Se non ci credo non me lo tengo.
Però l'ho scritto: un accomodamento per convenienze reciproche non credo sia raro. Però la mia sensibilità mi impedirebbe qualunque contatto fisico. Ma non è obbligatorio sentire così forte il disturbo a livello fisico.
Io ti penso sempre con grande empatia. Forse troppa.


----------



## Circe (28 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non ci credo non me lo tengo.
> Però l'ho scritto: un accomodamento per convenienze reciproche non credo sia raro. Però la mia sensibilità mi impedirebbe qualunque contatto fisico. Ma non è obbligatorio sentire così forte il disturbo a livello fisico.
> Io ti penso sempre con grande empatia. Forse troppa.


Del livello fisico non mi sembra di aver granche parlato in questo post. Mi ha sinceramente meravigliato il tuo "mamma mia!" La tua empatia avrebbe potuto sostituirlo con un gruppetto di parole in più, con un significato chiaro. Invece mi e' sembrato -e se mi sbaglio mi perdonerài, ma sono abituata ad andare diretta senza giri di parole- un po plateale e aperto a multisfaccettature a seconda di chi lo leggeva e lo interpretava. Non mi ci sono messa io in questa storia, ma se ci rimango impantanata in queste sabbie mobili la colpa è mia. Quindi la devo a me stessa una possibilità di miglioramento. Ovviamente poi ognuno interpreta in base al proprio vissuto.


----------



## passante (28 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> E....ma perché, se lei scrive che sta bene?
> non dovrebbe intristirci, eppure.....


perché Circe scrive _sto bene _in post che trasudano amarezza e anche rabbia trattenuta, e quindi non è che non le vogliamo credere, ma che in realtà non ci riusciamo. e non per la sua storia o per dei giudizi morali su quello che dovrebbe o non dovrebbe fare, ma semplicemente per la sensazione che ci trasmettono questi post.


----------



## passante (29 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Troppi sono i messaggi a cui poter rispondere da un cellulare....ognuno di noi qui ci sta x un tradimento subito o fatto, quindi non credo che ai tanti santi, ai meravigliati, agli stupiti, ai sognatori, agli illusi, ai saccenti, ai superiori, ai distaccati che ci sono qui dentro....la mia storia causi tanto stupore. Siamo tutto pieni di cacca, lanciata o ricevuta...mi fa effetto che qualcuno faccia finta di sentire la puzza per la prima volta. Detto questo, non sono moribonda o triste, anzi, non sapete questa cosa quanta forza mi ha dato. Mi ha fatto rinascere, ho una nuova consapevolezza di Mè, di quanto sia forte e in gamba. E poi Brunetta mamma mia che? Dove vivi in wonderland? Cosa ti stupisce così tanto? Credete davvero agli uomini che ritornano dicendo ho sbagliato, non voglio perderti perché sei tu la persona più importante al mondo? Io no. Io so di far parte di un pacchetto e non ho voglia di credere ad altre favole. Come lui fa parte di un pacchetto. Siate tristi x chi è malato, per chi muore, non per me. Io vivo e anche bene, e non capisco perché sia impossibile da credere. Come dice Vasco? Siamo soli....ed è vero ...ma non nel senso triste del termine. Nel senso che tutto dipende solo da noi stessi. Gli eventi ci accadono. Ma noi siamo come reagiamo.


mi dispiace che tu ti sia sentita offesa. comunque io non sono triste _per te: _ognuno ha la sua strada e la sua vita, ognuno fa le sue scelte e i suoi percorsi, ci mancherebbe. è solo che questo thread mi comunica una grande tristezza. ho scritto prima a horny il perché. spero di non averti offeso ancora di più.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Del livello fisico non mi sembra di aver granche parlato in questo post. Mi ha sinceramente meravigliato il tuo "mamma mia!" La tua empatia avrebbe potuto sostituirlo con un gruppetto di parole in più, con un significato chiaro. Invece mi e' sembrato -e se mi sbaglio mi perdonerài, ma sono abituata ad andare diretta senza giri di parole- un po plateale e aperto a multisfaccettature a seconda di chi lo leggeva e lo interpretava. Non mi ci sono messa io in questa storia, ma se ci rimango impantanata in queste sabbie mobili la colpa è mia. Quindi la devo a me stessa una possibilità di miglioramento. Ovviamente poi ognuno interpreta in base al proprio vissuto.


Per me la stringatezza era per limitare la reazione immediata alla motivazione che hai dato.
l'interpretazione non mi sembrava difficile. È una motivazione che  avrei trovato inaccettabile. Non è questione di raccontare balle. C'è chi piange per settimane, va in analisi individuale e di coppia e accetta anche di perdere privilegi economici per dimostrare il proprio pentimento e il desiderio di ricostruzione. Soprattutto se il tradimento è perdurato nel tempo e con modalità particolarmente offensive un percorso di presa di coscienza delle motivazioni che hanno condotto a quel tradimento per me sono indispensabili.


----------



## sienne (29 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me la stringatezza era per limitare la reazione immediata alla motivazione che hai dato.
> l'interpretazione non mi sembrava difficile. È una motivazione che  avrei trovato inaccettabile. Non è questione di raccontare balle. C'è chi piange per settimane, va in analisi individuale e di coppia e accetta anche di perdere privilegi economici per dimostrare il proprio pentimento e il desiderio di ricostruzione. Soprattutto se il tradimento è perdurato nel tempo e con modalità particolarmente offensive un percorso di presa di coscienza delle motivazioni che hanno condotto a quel tradimento per me sono indispensabili.



Ciao

tu, perché consideri e guardi l'individuo. Circe, parla di uomini ... del genere. 
Cambia radicalmente tutto così ... 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (29 Luglio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> perché Circe scrive _sto bene _in post che trasudano amarezza e anche rabbia trattenuta, e quindi non è che non le vogliamo credere, ma che in realtà non ci riusciamo. e non per la sua storia o per dei giudizi morali su quello che dovrebbe o non dovrebbe fare, ma semplicemente per la sensazione che ci trasmettono questi post.


Stessa mia sensazione


----------



## sienne (29 Luglio 2015)

Ciao

dico solo che Wonderland invece esiste ... visto che lo ho vissuto. 



sienne


----------



## Circe (29 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me la stringatezza era per limitare la reazione immediata alla motivazione che hai dato.
> l'interpretazione non mi sembrava difficile. È una motivazione che  avrei trovato inaccettabile. Non è questione di raccontare balle. C'è chi piange per settimane, va in analisi individuale e di coppia e accetta anche di perdere privilegi economici per dimostrare il proprio pentimento e il desiderio di ricostruzione. Soprattutto se il tradimento è perdurato nel tempo e con modalità particolarmente offensive un percorso di presa di coscienza delle motivazioni che hanno condotto a quel tradimento per me sono indispensabili.


Mio marito le ha fatte tutte. E continua a farle. Ma il fatto è che la salvezza non sta in quello che fanno i traditori scoperti ma in quello che chi è tradito sente e percepisce. E io vedo la realtà dei fatti, nessun gesto di marito, parenti, amici mi illude. Vivo bene l'attimo e il presente, ma non ci faccio su castelli mentali come invece facevo prima. E questo x me significa essere sereni. La società è allo sfacelo. Sono circondata da separati e da tradimenti. È inutile negarlo le abitudini sono cambiate, i valori anche. Io i miei valori Lu ho conservati, ma ho elasticizzato il mio approccio alla vita. Non è più tutto bianco o nero come pensavo prima. Adesso ci sono le 50 sfumature...


----------



## Circe (29 Luglio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> mi dispiace che tu ti sia sentita offesa. comunque io non sono triste _per te: _ognuno ha la sua strada e la sua vita, ognuno fa le sue scelte e i suoi percorsi, ci mancherebbe. è solo che questo thread mi comunica una grande tristezza. ho scritto prima a horny il perché. spero di non averti offeso ancora di più.


No no io non mi sono sentita offesa....e solo che qui dentro non si ammette che uno/a possa farcela. Sembra assurdo. Oppure triste. O arrabbiato. Insomma la vita è una cazzo non si può passarla a piangere no??


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2015)

Boh
Se la soluzione è pensare di vivere in un mondo senza valori io cambio il mondo.


----------



## Circe (29 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> dico solo che Wonderland invece esiste ... visto che lo ho vissuto.
> 
> ...


Sienne mi fa piacere che tu l'abbia vissuto. Ma poi è finito. E come andare in un parco giochi. Ma poi arriva l'ora di uscire. Non esiste un rapporto intero o una Vita intera in wonderland. Ciò che va avanti in tutte le coppie anche senza tradimento è il compromesso, l'unione, la voglia di passare sopra a tante cose. I miei non si sono mai traditi , ma sono arrivati alla lite quotidiana in vecchiaia.


----------



## feather (29 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> . La società è allo sfacelo.


E che non ci sono più le mezze stagioni lo vogliamo dire?
Non è vero che la società fa schifo e bla bla bla... Sta semplicemente cambiando. E anche in meglio secondo me. Solo che adattarvisi è difficile.


----------



## Ecate (29 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> forse, capisco male la frase *"fare di necessità virtù"*. Perché la leggo come "rassegnarsi a ciò che non si può evitare". A me non sembra che tu ti sia mai rassegnata a qualcosa. Anzi. Hai provato con tutti i mezzi a te disponibili di capire, e di trovare una tua strada per convivere in una serenità il più che possibile per te accettabile. Vista così, hai fatto ben altro, che di necessità virtù! Hai trasformato ... non ti sei rassegnata ...
> 
> ...


Ciao Sienne 
io intendevo "ammantare di valori una scelta fatta per necessità"
Perché è una fuga dalla realtà di se stessi e dei propri limiti.
Mi sembra che Diletta stia fraternizzando bene con la realtà


----------



## Circe (29 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh
> Se la soluzione è pensare di vivere in un mondo senza valori io cambio il mondo.


Brunetta tu sei libera di vivere e pensare come vuoi. Questo non significa che il tuo modo sia giusto e il mio sbagliato. Forse è quello di cui non ti rendi conto. Nei tuoi post sembra che il tuo modo di vedere le cose sia quello corretto e il mio da disperata triste amareggiata. Anche tu secondo me sei un po rigida e ferma sulle tue posizioni. Ma alla fine ognuno vive come gli pare ...


----------



## Nocciola (29 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> No no io non mi sono sentita offesa....e solo che qui dentro non si ammette che uno/a possa farcela. Sembra assurdo. Oppure triste. O arrabbiato. Insomma la vita è una cazzo non si può passarla a piangere no??


Ci sono coppie qui dentro che c'è l'hanno fatta e di questo siamo tutti contenti. 
Per quel che mi riguarda sarei contenta anche se te è se sei serena lo sono. Ma limite mio non capisco ne te ne Diletta perché ho la sensaZione che abbiate lavorato su voi ma che dall'altra parte non ci sia stato il medesimo lavoro. Vi siete adattate voi. Avete addirittura cambiato la vostra scala di valori.
Una cosa che ho sempre detto é che se il mio matrimonio non è riuscito non è che per farmelo andare bene devo convincermi che l'amore non esiste o che tutti i matrimoni sono così perché se sono onesta con me stessa so che non è così.
E il mal comune mezzo gaudio a me non porta sollievo


----------



## Circe (29 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ci sono coppie qui dentro che c'è l'hanno fatta e di questo siamo tutti contenti.
> Per quel che mi riguarda sarei contenta anche se te è se sei serena lo sono. Ma limite mio non capisco ne te ne Diletta perché ho la sensaZione che abbiate lavorato su voi ma che dall'altra parte non ci sia stato il medesimo lavoro. Vi siete adattate voi. Avete addirittura cambiato la vostra scala di valori.
> Una cosa che ho sempre detto é che se il mio matrimonio non è riuscito non è che per farmelo andare bene devo convincermi che l'amore non esiste o che tutti i matrimoni sono così perché se sono onesta con me stessa so che non è così.
> E il mal comune mezzo gaudio a me non porta sollievo


Io non ho cambiato modo di vedere i valori. Ma il mondo non è quello che io credevo con la mia Visione limitata da mulino bianco. Vi ricordo che mi sono fidanzata a 15 anni e sposata a 25 . Sto 30 anni con mio marito. L'unico uomo. E io l'unica donna, prima dell'amante. Che faceva notare a tutti sempre che a lei il sesso piaceva. Ma vabbe sono cose vecchie. Non ho bisogno che voi capiate quello che anni di sedute mi hanno insegnato. Se non fosse successo quello, ci saremmo separati x altri motivi. Invece siamo scoppiati, abbiamo riflettuto e adesso la nostra vita è migliore.


----------



## free (29 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Io non ho cambiato modo di vedere i valori. Ma il mondo non è quello che io credevo con la mia Visione limitata da mulino bianco. Vi ricordo che mi sono fidanzata a 15 anni e sposata a 25 . Sto 30 anni con mio marito. L'unico uomo. E io l'unica donna, prima dell'amante. Che faceva notare a tutti sempre che a lei il sesso piaceva. Ma vabbe sono cose vecchie. Non ho bisogno che voi capiate quello che anni di sedute mi hanno insegnato. Se non fosse successo quello, ci saremmo separati x altri motivi. Invece siamo scoppiati, abbiamo riflettuto e adesso la nostra vita è migliore.


scusa ma non ho capito se tu hai, o hai avuto all'epoca dei fatti, un'alternativa veramente valida
e se sì, hai tenuto tale porta aperta?


----------



## Diletta (29 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ci sono coppie qui dentro che c'è l'hanno fatta e di questo siamo tutti contenti.
> Per quel che mi riguarda sarei contenta anche se te è se sei serena lo sono. Ma limite mio non capisco ne te ne Diletta perché ho la sensaZione che abbiate lavorato su voi ma che dall'altra parte non ci sia stato il medesimo lavoro. Vi siete adattate voi. Avete addirittura cambiato la vostra scala di valori.
> Una cosa che ho sempre detto é che se il mio matrimonio non è riuscito non è che per farmelo andare bene devo convincermi che l'amore non esiste o che tutti i matrimoni sono così perché se sono onesta con me stessa so che non è così.
> *E il mal comune mezzo gaudio a me non porta sollievo*




A me sì, almeno un po'.
Ho la stessa percezione di Circe: vedo chiaramente quello che succede intorno a me, leggerezza, superficialità e assenza dei valori portanti di un matrimonio e, visto che viviamo nel mondo reale (e non in Wonderland) non ha senso non tenerne conto, anzi, è addirittura dannoso non farlo.
Con questo non dico assolutamente che non ci siano delle ottime unioni, mi viene in mente una coppia di anziani che si sono sposati prestissimo e che hanno come pensiero comune il timore, fondato, che uno se ne vada prima dell'altra perché vorrebbero morire insieme...e questo mi fa tanta tenerezza.
Ce ne saranno altre, sicuramente ce ne sono diverse, però bisogna avere una visione d'insieme ed essere oggettivi.
Circe è oggettiva come lo sono io.
Lo siamo diventate a seguito di.

Ti stupisci che ci siamo adattate noi...e chi altro doveva farlo?
In questi casi le scelte sono due e se ci pensi bene, entrambe implicano un adattamento perché la situazione che si viene a creare è diversa da quella di prima.
Quindi: o ti adatti o soccombi e finisci nel baratro della depressione.
E chi ha uno scampolo di stima di sé e di amor proprio fa di tutto per non finirci, in primis per la nostra vita e, a seguire, per orgoglio.
Io, per lo meno, non mi sono fatta MAI vedere disperata da lui perché non ho mai voluto dargli questo potere.
Quando sono a terra me la sbroglio da me, lui deve temere le conseguenze (e anche cagarsi un po' addosso) e per questo mi deve percepire più forte di quello che sono.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> A me sì, almeno un po'.
> Ho la stessa percezione di Circe: vedo chiaramente quello che succede intorno a me, leggerezza, superficialità e assenza dei valori portanti di un matrimonio e, visto che viviamo nel mondo reale (e non in Wonderland) non ha senso non tenerne conto, anzi, è addirittura dannoso non farlo.
> Con questo non dico assolutamente che non ci siano delle ottime unioni, mi viene in mente una coppia di anziani che si sono sposati prestissimo e che hanno come pensiero comune il timore, fondato, che uno se ne vada prima dell'altra perché vorrebbero morire insieme...e questo mi fa tanta tenerezza.
> Ce ne saranno altre, sicuramente ce ne sono diverse, però bisogna avere una visione d'insieme ed essere oggettivi.
> ...


A proposito, ma che fine hanno fatto le indagini? Le sim scadute, gli alimentatori doppi? A che punto sei? Si è cagato in mano? Separati in casa?


----------



## Diletta (29 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Io non ho cambiato modo di vedere i valori. Ma il mondo non è quello che io credevo con la mia Visione limitata da mulino bianco. Vi ricordo che mi sono fidanzata a 15 anni e sposata a 25 . Sto 30 anni con mio marito. L'unico uomo. E io l'unica donna, prima dell'amante. *Che faceva notare a tutti sempre che a lei il sesso piaceva*. Ma vabbe sono cose vecchie. Non ho bisogno che voi capiate quello che anni di sedute mi hanno insegnato. Se non fosse successo quello, ci saremmo separati x altri motivi. Invece siamo scoppiati, abbiamo riflettuto e adesso la nostra vita è migliore.



Quale esca migliore ci può essere per attirare un "maschio"?
Soprattutto chi non ha avuto altre donne se non la propria moglie?
Il tradimento da te subito è spiegabilissimo per il vostro contesto.
Quello che si spiega male è la durata dello stesso.
Ecco, qui è veramente difficile andare oltre (parlo per me), ma sono contenta per te perché, se hai scelto di restare, vuol dire che era la scelta migliore per te in quel frangente. 

Anche nel mio caso, avendo avuto una storia simile alla vostra, molto probabilmente ci saremmo separati...queste unioni giovanili, nella nostra generazione e per quella a venire anche peggio, di solito finiscono così.
Mio marito ha ovviato alla mancanza di esperienze facendosele in parallelo, così da riuscire ad avere tutto lo stesso: donne e famiglia con la prescelta (io).
Il tuo l'ha fatto in altro modo, non so quale sia meglio o peggio (fanno schifo entrambi) certo è che hanno portato lo stesso risultato e cioè la rottura di quella coppia che si era formata in origine.
Ma era quasi scontato che succedesse qualcosa di "grosso": siamo obiettivi per una volta.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Io non ho cambiato modo di vedere i valori. Ma il mondo non è quello che io credevo con la mia Visione limitata da mulino bianco. Vi ricordo che mi sono fidanzata a 15 anni e sposata a 25 . Sto 30 anni con mio marito. L'unico uomo. E io l'unica donna, prima dell'amante. Che faceva notare a tutti sempre che a lei il sesso piaceva. Ma vabbe sono cose vecchie. Non ho bisogno che voi capiate quello che anni di sedute mi hanno insegnato. Se non fosse successo quello, ci saremmo separati x altri motivi. Invece siamo scoppiati, abbiamo riflettuto e adesso la nostra vita è migliore.


La terapia ha la funzione di fare trovare un equilibrio interno nella situazione che si vive se non la si può cambiare. Serve a chi ha vissuto un lutto, a chi ha subito una violenza, a chi deve fare i conti con un passato doloroso che non può cambiare sia che si tratti di abbandoni o abusi infantili, guerre, terremoti o anche solo tradimento.

Ma io non capisco, e riconosco il mio limite, il volersi adattare alla convivenza con chi ci ha fatto del male, senza adottare nuovi equilibri che riconoscano che è cambiata la natura della relazione.
Questo perché comprendo che ci siano altre considerazioni di sopravvivenza materiale o affettiva che lo fanno considerare il male minore.
Quello che non capisco é definire come un sogno da ragazzina ingenua e pure stupida e sprovveduta quello che pure si è vissuto e costruito e che  "mulino bianco" sarebbe rimasto se l'altro non si fosse impegnato a sporcarlo.
Anni di tradimento con le modalità attuate da tuo marito, o peggio dal mio, non sono stati un incidente di percorso. Io non solo avrei perso la stima, come penso sia accaduto a te e come è accaduto a me, ma avrei, come mi è accaduto, sviluppato profondo disprezzo, disgusto per quella persona e desiderio di non doverci avere a che fare. Altro che lavargli la biancheria, comprargli la birra o il vino, guardare la televisione insieme, dormire sentendone il respiro.
Questo disgusto perenne non lo auguro a nessuno. E una terapia che fa in modo che ci si possa adattare a questo togliendo l'idea che possa esistere un modo di vivere senza la necessità di autoprodurre il plasil per la vita la considero una terapia sbagliata che mira a creare una falsa realtà e che credo non possa neppure avere successo a lungo termine. Ma quando fallirà gli anni saranno passati e non so se ci si può salvare dalla responsabilità del proprio dolore.


----------



## sienne (29 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Sienne mi fa piacere che tu l'abbia vissuto. Ma poi è finito. E come andare in un parco giochi. Ma poi arriva l'ora di uscire. Non esiste un rapporto intero o una Vita intera in wonderland. Ciò che va avanti in tutte le coppie anche senza tradimento è il compromesso, l'unione, la voglia di passare sopra a tante cose. I miei non si sono mai traditi , ma sono arrivati alla lite quotidiana in vecchiaia.



Ciao

Tra mia nonna e nonno, non ci sono stati compromessi. Mio nonno alla morte di mia nonna, si trovava seduto davanti a lei e le parlava come sempre, chiamandola ... mia cara compagna di viaggio. Una coppia attiva fino alla fine. Piena di progetti, di sogni e di cura verso l'altro ... con litigate, certo. Così anche i miei genitori. Una coppia ancora oggi viva e accesa ... 

Wonderland, non è nient'altro che la percezione e considerazione dell'altro nei propri bisogni e considerazioni. 
Esiste ... 


sienne


----------



## Diletta (29 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A proposito, ma che fine hanno fatto le indagini? Le sim scadute, gli alimentatori doppi? A che punto sei? Si è cagato in mano? Separati in casa?



1) doppio alimentatore: al 95% era della badante...
2) sim con contenuto che non ci doveva essere: qui il bello deve ancora arrivare: mi ha portato dall'ufficio, come "prova", un programmino (cinese!) col quale avrebbe fatto delle prove di trasferimento, tanto per.
Quindi lo aspetto al varco: se non sono proprio ottusa, mi deve mostrare la fonte da cui ha trasferito i dati che deve essere identica a quanto c'è dentro quella sim. 
Io la vedo dura...comunque vedremo quando abbiamo il tempo di dedicarcisi
Al momento quindi siamo in tregua perché abbiamo bisogno di entrambi per i nostri interessi: rapporto paradossale di convenienza reciproca.
Un vero rapporto d'amore...!!


----------



## sienne (29 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La terapia ha la funzione di fare trovare un equilibrio interno nella situazione che si vive se non la si può cambiare. Serve a chi ha vissuto un lutto, a chi ha subito una violenza, a chi deve fare i conti con un passato doloroso che non può cambiare sia che si tratti di abbandoni o abusi infantili, guerre, terremoti o anche solo tradimento.
> 
> Ma io non capisco, e riconosco il mio limite, il volersi adattare alla convivenza con chi ci ha fatto del male, senza adottare nuovi equilibri che riconoscano che è cambiata la natura della relazione.
> Questo perché comprendo che ci siano altre considerazioni di sopravvivenza materiale o affettiva che lo fanno considerare il male minore.
> ...



Ciao

concordo.

Caspita è ciò che inconsapevolmente mi è accaduto. Ho dovuto porre uno Stop a tutto. Proprio per un senso di responsabilità verso me stessa che riguarda il futuro. 
Ci si adegua a tutto. Lo so bene. Anche alla dittatura. Essendo figlia del fascismo spagnolo e della dittatura ... 


sienne


----------



## ologramma (29 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La terapia ha la funzione di fare trovare un equilibrio interno nella situazione che si vive se non la si può cambiare. Serve a chi ha vissuto un lutto, a chi ha subito una violenza, a chi deve fare i conti con un passato doloroso che non può cambiare sia che si tratti di abbandoni o abusi infantili, guerre, terremoti o anche solo tradimento.
> 
> Ma io non capisco, e riconosco il mio limite, il volersi adattare alla convivenza con chi ci ha fatto del male, senza adottare nuovi equilibri che riconoscano che è cambiata la natura della relazione.
> Questo perché comprendo che ci siano altre considerazioni di sopravvivenza materiale o affettiva che lo fanno considerare il male minore.
> ...


ma non tutti sono te


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Quale esca migliore ci può essere per attirare un "maschio"?
> Soprattutto chi non ha avuto altre donne se non la propria moglie?
> *Il tradimento da te subito è spiegabilissimo per il vostro contesto.
> Quello che si spiega male è la durata dello stesso.
> ...


Te lo meriti. Forse Circe no, o non completamente, ma tu sì. Tu ti meriti tuo marito. In toto.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Te lo meriti. Forse Circe no, o non completamente, ma tu sì. Tu ti meriti tuo marito. In toto.


andiamo a lovebox? ti faccio tornare giovine


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> andiamo a lovebox? ti faccio tornare giovine


Cos'è?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quale esca migliore ci può essere per attirare un "maschio"?
> Soprattutto chi non ha avuto altre donne se non la propria moglie?
> Il tradimento da te subito è spiegabilissimo per il vostro contesto.
> Quello che si spiega male è la durata dello stesso.
> ...


Infatti tu hai ovviato alla tua inesperienza scopandoti tutti quelli che potevi e Circe ha fatto pompini in ascensore al cugino del marito.

Ma cosa dite?!!!


----------



## Caciottina (29 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cos'è?


un music-festival annuale a Victoria park..


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> un music-festival annuale a Victoria park..


Me la fai una pompa?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> ma non tutti sono te


Peccato. Il mondo sarebbe un luogo migliore.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Me la fai una pompa?


non sono ladyred, ti confondi, al Massimo te faccio du spaghi aglio e olio
e comunque da oggi e' iniziato il mio processo di riverginizzazione


----------



## sienne (29 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> non sono ladyred, ti confondi, al Massimo te faccio du spaghi aglio e olio
> e comunque da oggi e' iniziato il mio processo di riverginizzazione



Ciao

scusa se mi permetto. In cosa consiste esattamente? 
Cioè, la riverginizzazione ... 

OT ... non per me. Sto benissimo come sto ... :up:



sienne


----------



## Caciottina (29 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> scusa se mi permetto. In cosa consiste esattamente?
> Cioè, la riverginizzazione ...
> ...


tu puoi sempre sienna 

e' un processo mio in cui non esistono uomini ma solo io, niente sesso e manco masturbazione, nada de nada, ho messo il lucchetto a vibratori cazzi e mazzi e mi ripurifico.ritorno all innocenza


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> non sono ladyred, ti confondi, al Massimo te faccio du spaghi aglio e olio
> e comunque da oggi e' iniziato il mio processo di riverginizzazione


E allora nun vengo (in ogni senzo, come dice Ramazzotti - merda).


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> tu puoi sempre sienna
> 
> e' un processo mio in cui non esistono uomini ma solo io, niente sesso e manco masturbazione, nada de nada, ho messo il lucchetto a vibratori cazzi e mazzi e mi ripurifico.ritorno all innocenza


Ma tu innocente ci sei sempre stata.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu innocente ci sei sempre stata.


invece sappi che sono una gran porca :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> invece sappi che sono una gran porca :rotfl:


Innocente nel senso che non capisci mediamente un cazzo però credi a quello che dici. Cioè, in buona fede. Che poi manco è poco, se vogliamo.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E allora nun vengo (in ogni senzo, come dice Ramazzotti - merda).


invece no. ma scusa, ti faccio una pompa e? non penso ti manchino le pompe di sti tempi
invece noi facciamo gli spaghetti, io ti faccio ridere una casino e ti faccio bere poi fare un tatuaggio e poi a ninna.
che e' molto meglio perche sei vecchio e brutto e cattivo e il mio scopo e' ringiovanirti
sono giunta a questa conclusione da quando ho capito che non ti amo piu ovviamente


----------



## Ultimo (29 Luglio 2015)

*Circe*

Tu devi capire che le persone sembrano tutte uguali ma uguali non sono, soprattutto se queste persone hanno dai 40 anni in su e si prendono botte in testa come quella del tradimento. Tu come io abbiamo dietro i nostri 40 anni una favola tutta nostra, favola totalmente diversa da alcuni che interagiscono con te e con me. Questi ci mettono il loro modo e maniera per aiutare, ci mettono la loro empatia che nasce non dal capire l'altro/a ma nel capire la loro modalità ed essenza, uscita fuori dopo il tradimento . Il loro tradimento, i loro percorsi, le loro favole, le loro persone di una volta, trovandosi adesso NELLA LORO VITA, ed giusto così, assolutamente giusto che si trovino nella loro vita.
Altri ancora non percepiscono i passaggi che tu stai attraversando, se tu arrivi qua e scrivi "io adesso sono così e colà" e nello scrivere questo devi rispondere a me a tizio ed a caio facendo uscire nuovamente la tua storia e la tristezza di qualsiasi tradimento, è chiaro che ti scriveranno ma tu stai ancora male, ma tu non ne sei ancora uscita, tu, tu, tu. E quello che volevi dare come messaggio agli altri come una forma di sfogo positivo, o presenza del percorso di Circe, tesoro mio, TUTTO SI VA A BENEDIRE. 

E ci credo eh, leggere di foto e altro ancora da il senso di non uscirne, manco se scrivi che adesso quelle foto le guardi in maniera diversa. Manco se scrivi che ti concentri su te stessa e che i tuoi valori sempre gli stessi, manco se scrivi che tuo marito rispetto a prima non lo consideri il perno della tua vita, manco se scrivi che adesso quel perno sei tu, manco se scrivi che prima in quella favola non capivi che a priori il perno dovevi essere tu. No circe le situazioni resteranno sempre le stesse, tu scrivi "cazzi" ed alcuni senza volerlo e sottolineo senza volerlo capiscono "ramurazzi"


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> invece no. *ma scusa, ti faccio una pompa e?* non penso ti manchino le pompe di sti tempi
> invece noi facciamo gli spaghetti, io ti faccio ridere una casino e ti faccio bere poi fare un tatuaggio e poi a ninna.
> che e' molto meglio perche sei vecchio e brutto e cattivo e il mio scopo e' ringiovanirti
> sono giunta a questa conclusione da quando ho capito che non ti amo piu ovviamente


Ingoi, ovviamente. Che domande.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ingoi, ovviamente. Che domande.


...


----------



## sienne (29 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu devi capire che le persone sembrano tutte uguali ma uguali non sono, soprattutto se queste persone hanno dai 40 anni in su e si prendono botte in testa come quella del tradimento. Tu come io abbiamo dietro i nostri 40 anni una favola tutta nostra, favola totalmente diversa da alcuni che interagiscono con te e con me. Questi ci mettono il loro modo e maniera per aiutare, ci mettono la loro empatia che nasce non dal capire l'altro/a ma nel capire la loro modalità ed essenza, uscita fuori dopo il tradimento . Il loro tradimento, i loro percorsi, le loro favole, le loro persone di una volta, trovandosi adesso NELLA LORO VITA, ed giusto così, assolutamente giusto che si trovino nella loro vita.
> Altri ancora non percepiscono i passaggi che tu stai attraversando, se tu arrivi qua e scrivi "io adesso sono così e colà" e nello scrivere questo devi rispondere a me a tizio ed a caio facendo uscire nuovamente la tua storia e la tristezza di qualsiasi tradimento, è chiaro che ti scriveranno ma tu stai ancora male, ma tu non ne sei ancora uscita, tu, tu, tu. E quello che volevi dare come messaggio agli altri come una forma di sfogo positivo, o presenza del percorso di Circe, tesoro mio, TUTTO SI VA A BENEDIRE.
> 
> E ci credo eh, leggere di foto e altro ancora da il senso di non uscirne, manco se scrivi che adesso quelle foto le guardi in maniera diversa. Manco se scrivi che ti concentri su te stessa e che i tuoi valori sempre gli stessi, manco se scrivi che tuo marito rispetto a prima non lo consideri il perno della tua vita, manco se scrivi che adesso quel perno sei tu, manco se scrivi che prima in quella favola non capivi che a priori il perno dovevi essere tu. No circe le situazioni resteranno sempre le stesse, tu scrivi "cazzi" ed alcuni senza volerlo e sottolineo senza volerlo capiscono "ramurazzi"


Ciao

secondo te, dovremmo tutti tacere perché non abbiamo capito? Capito cosa poi?
Si, infatti. La nostra vita non è reale ... bene a saperlo. 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (29 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> secondo te, dovremmo tutti tacere perché non abbiamo capito? Capito cosa poi?
> Si, infatti. La nostra vita non è reale ... bene a saperlo.
> ...


Ho scritto l'esatto contrario di ciò che hai capito.


----------



## Diletta (29 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La terapia ha la funzione di fare trovare un equilibrio interno nella situazione che si vive se non la si può cambiare. Serve a chi ha vissuto un lutto, a chi ha subito una violenza, a chi deve fare i conti con un passato doloroso che non può cambiare sia che si tratti di abbandoni o abusi infantili, guerre, terremoti o anche solo tradimento.
> 
> Ma io non capisco, e riconosco il mio limite, il volersi adattare alla convivenza con chi ci ha fatto del male, senza adottare nuovi equilibri che riconoscano che è cambiata la natura della relazione.
> Questo perché comprendo che ci siano altre considerazioni di sopravvivenza materiale o affettiva che lo fanno considerare il male minore.
> ...





Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti tu hai ovviato alla tua inesperienza scopandoti tutti quelli che potevi e Circe ha fatto pompini in ascensore al cugino del marito.
> 
> *Ma cosa dite?!!*!



1) per il neretto:
capisco perfettamente quello che dici: disistima a mille, disprezzo e disgusto. Penso, però, che Circe non li provi più, o che si siano talmente ammorbiditi da consentirle di continuare a dormire sentendo il suo respiro.
Non c'è altra spiegazione: se c'è quel disprezzo di cui parli è IMPOSSIBILE stare accanto a qualcuno.
La terapia permette di ridimensionare l'immagine fortemente negativa che ci rimanda lui, fa parte del percorso per cui non lo vediamo più come un demone, come il "male assoluto", ma come un individuo per cui provare quasi compassione.
Almeno, questo è ciò che è stato fatto nel mio caso.

2) per il rosso:
ma come cosa diciamo?!
E' talmente ovvio...è normalissimo che si voglia fare delle esperienze sessuali con altre persone diverse dalla propria.
L'essere umano è curioso e dico una grande banalità nell'affermare che, molto semplicemente, chi non le ha fatte prima, le vuole fare dopo.  
E, intendiamoci, questo vale per entrambi i generi, poi, interviene la moralità personale di ciascuno che modula la propria vita e ci fa fare le nostre scelte.
A me viene la pelle d'oca quando sento di una coppia che si è messa insieme da ragazzi...perché quella coppia è già marchiata come relazione ad alto rischio, sia nel caso in cui ci sia serietà, che nel caso contrario.  
E ripeto: una coppia che cammina su di un campo minato...


----------



## sienne (29 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho scritto l'esatto contrario di ciò che hai capito.



Ciao

rileggiti. Hai scritto che lei nonostante scriva una cosa, noi rispondiamo in un'altra maniera.
Una maniera che corrisponde ad un vissuto REALE. E che con tanta empatia, si capisce quello che scrive Circe, figurati. Ma il dialogo avviene proprio nel confronto delle diverse modalità di confronto. Perché ti ostini a metterli in discussione?


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> secondo te, dovremmo tutti tacere perché non abbiamo capito? Capito cosa poi?
> Si, infatti. La nostra vita non è reale ... bene a saperlo.
> ...


Poi se una persona sta bene sai cosa le interessa se altri la vedono diversamente.

Hanno anche ragione: il mondo è pieno di coppie che stanno insieme facendo finta che.. figurati cosa fa se ce ne sono altre due.


----------



## Diletta (29 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> invece no. ma scusa, ti faccio una pompa e? non penso ti manchino le pompe* di sti tempi*
> invece noi facciamo gli spaghetti, io ti faccio ridere una casino e ti faccio bere poi fare un tatuaggio e poi a ninna.
> che e' molto meglio perche sei vecchio e brutto e cattivo e il mio scopo e' ringiovanirti
> sono giunta a questa conclusione da quando ho capito che non ti amo piu ovviamente



...e poi c'è chi dice che i tempi non sono cambiati: ad ogni angolo c'è una che te la propone!
E a prezzi concorrenziali!


----------



## sienne (29 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi se una persona sta bene sai cosa le interessa se altri la vedono diversamente.
> 
> Hanno anche ragione: il mondo è pieno di coppie che stanno insieme facendo finta che.. figurati cosa fa se ce ne sono altre due.



Ciao

sta tutto racchiuso nella tua prima frase. 
Apparentemente non è così. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> 1) per il neretto:
> capisco perfettamente quello che dici: disistima a mille, disprezzo e disgusto. Penso, però, che Circe non li provi più, o che si siano talmente ammorbiditi da consentirle di continuare a dormire sentendo il suo respiro.
> Non c'è altra spiegazione: se c'è quel disprezzo di cui parli è IMPOSSIBILE stare accanto a qualcuno.
> La terapia permette di ridimensionare l'immagine fortemente negativa che ci rimanda lui, fa parte del percorso per cui non lo vediamo più come un demone, come il "male assoluto", ma come un individuo per cui provare quasi compassione.
> ...



Scambiatevi i contatti e andate tu e Circe a farvi esperienze.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Luglio 2015)

*Circe...*

ho riflettuto a lungo prima di scrivere. Ma ho letto. E pensato al tutto ed al contrario del tutto. Ovvero ho cercato di capire il tuo punto di vista, e non mi è difficile, e quello di Brunetta, e non mi è difficile manco quello.
Perchè tu hai profondamente ragione dicendo che la vita dura poco, ne abbiamo solo una e non possiamo sempre stare lì a rimuginare.
Ma ha ragione pure lei dicendo che, rinunciando ai propri sogni, non si vive meglio.
Rinunciando a quello che vorremmo per la nostra vita, diventando cinici e scettici e disillusi, viviamo vedendo attorno a noi tutto andare a catafascio.
Gli occhiali rosa sono un'illusione, ma perlomeno ti fanno vivere godendo davvero di quello che hai.
Invece, il comprensibilissimo cinismo che hai messo come scudo attorno a te, non ti permette più di sognare.
Certo, non sognando più non rischi disillusioni.
Ma non hai nemmeno più speranze.
Circe, hai incontrato due persone che non erano quello che credevi.
Sfiga ha voluto che tu abbia affidato proprio a loro tutta te stessa.
Ma non tutti sono così, e la vita può essere anche nuovamente rosa, a tratti.
Non puoi dimenticare e non devi neppure.
Ma che TU rinunci ai tuoi sogni perchè LORO li hanno sporcati, è una bestemmia.
Io non credo in un Dio, non come viene rappresentato perlomeno, ma credo nel valore della vita.
E tu bestemmi, se rinunci a viverla appieno perchè ALTRI ti hanno deluso.
Se rinunci ad aspirare a viverla come sempre hai sognato.
Questa è la tua vita, e la devi vivere appieno.
Magari facendo dei cambiamenti, magari spostando lo sguardo.
Io se mangio una ciliegia marcia mica rinuncio a mangiare le ciliegie.
Sarebbe un peccato, appunto.


----------



## Caciottina (29 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e poi c'è chi dice che i tempi non sono cambiati: ad ogni angolo c'è una che te la propone!
> E a prezzi concorrenziali!


maddeche dile'...io li faccio gratis, il venerdi c'e' il chiedi 1 e prendi 2...piu concorrenziale di cosi


----------



## Ultimo (29 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> rileggiti. Hai scritto che lei nonostante scriva una cosa, noi rispondiamo in un'altra maniera.
> Una maniera che corrisponde ad un vissuto REALE. E che con tanta empatia, si capisce quello che scrive Circe, figurati. Ma il dialogo avviene proprio nel confronto delle diverse modalità di confronto. Perché ti ostini a metterli in discussione?
> ...


Proprio perchè le favole che abbiamo dentro non sono tutte uguali, le persone non sono tutte uguali. La percezione empatica dell'altro nel caso di circe passa appunto nel percepire cosa lei era prima, a cosa credeva e come gli credeva. Probabilmente sienne, quello che lei era, era sbagliato, falso etc.. ma è diventato sbagliato e falso perchè ha avuto la sfortuna di incappare nel tradimento, altrimenti lei come me avrebbe vissuto una vita nella favola a cui si credeva,ok una favola non reale visto che il mondo è altro. una volta aperto gli occhi, circe, adesso sta attraversando un certo tipo di percorso che io sto leggendo e mi ci vedo dentro. Io. 

Non ho scritto che non deve esserci dialogo, ndò lo hai letto, sarebbe un'immane cazzata dirlo. Ho detto a circe che ci stanno altre persone con un passato diverso dal suo, un percorso diverso dal suo, una vita presente che è stata elaborata diversamente dalla sua, e la percezione di questi si basa attraverso quello che hanno vissuto loro e che secondo me è diverso dal suo. E leggendo circe ho percepito questo. E quel post non era un attacco a qualcuno, era un messaggio a circe di cui sono sicuro arriverà per intero. E non si tratta di presunzione si tratta in questo caso di empatia tra me e circe, come capita a te con altri a oscuro con altri e bla bla..


----------



## sienne (29 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Proprio perchè le favole che abbiamo dentro non sono tutte uguali, le persone non sono tutte uguali. La percezione empatica dell'altro nel caso di circe passa appunto nel percepire cosa lei era prima, a cosa credeva e come gli credeva. Probabilmente sienne, quello che lei era, era sbagliato, falso etc.. ma è diventato sbagliato e falso perchè ha avuto la sfortuna di incappare nel tradimento, altrimenti lei come me avrebbe vissuto una vita nella favola a cui si credeva,ok una favola non reale visto che il mondo è altro. una volta aperto gli occhi, circe, adesso sta attraversando un certo tipo di percorso che io sto leggendo e mi ci vedo dentro. Io.
> 
> Non ho scritto che non deve esserci dialogo, ndò lo hai letto, sarebbe un'immane cazzata dirlo. Ho detto a circe che ci stanno altre persone con un passato diverso dal suo, un percorso diverso dal suo, una vita presente che è stata elaborata diversamente dalla sua, e la percezione di questi si basa attraverso quello che hanno vissuto loro e che secondo me è diverso dal suo. E leggendo circe ho percepito questo. E quel post non era un attacco a qualcuno, era un messaggio a circe di cui sono sicuro arriverà per intero. E non si tratta di presunzione si tratta in questo caso di empatia tra me e circe, come capita a te con altri a oscuro con altri e bla bla..



Ciao

empatia un corno. Se in più post mi tocca leggere che non si capisce e che è errato l'approccio ... ecc. 
Circe è ben in grada di cogliere, capire e rispondere ... senza necessità di un mentor, che faccia capire un po' a tutti come dovrebbe essere la lettura. Sembra, che bisogna chiedere il permesso se va bene come si interpreta e come si vedono le cose. 

Tutto questo per dirti che tra la tua volontà che hai espresso e per come giungi, c'è una bella differenza. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (29 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho riflettuto a lungo prima di scrivere. Ma ho letto. E pensato al tutto ed al contrario del tutto. Ovvero ho cercato di capire il tuo punto di vista, e non mi è difficile, e quello di Brunetta, e non mi è difficile manco quello.
> Perchè tu hai profondamente ragione dicendo che la vita dura poco, ne abbiamo solo una e non possiamo sempre stare lì a rimuginare.
> Ma ha ragione pure lei dicendo che, rinunciando ai propri sogni, non si vive meglio.
> Rinunciando a quello che vorremmo per la nostra vita, diventando cinici e scettici e disillusi, viviamo vedendo attorno a noi tutto andare a catafascio.
> ...


Quotissimo:up:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho riflettuto a lungo prima di scrivere. Ma ho letto. E pensato al tutto ed al contrario del tutto. Ovvero ho cercato di capire il tuo punto di vista, e non mi è difficile, e quello di Brunetta, e non mi è difficile manco quello.
> Perchè tu hai profondamente ragione dicendo che la vita dura poco, ne abbiamo solo una e non possiamo sempre stare lì a rimuginare.
> Ma ha ragione pure lei dicendo che, rinunciando ai propri sogni, non si vive meglio.
> Rinunciando a quello che vorremmo per la nostra vita, diventando cinici e scettici e disillusi, viviamo vedendo attorno a noi tutto andare a catafascio.
> ...


Sbri, io posso anche sbagliarmi, ma ho l'impressione che se andiamo a parlare di sogni stiamo a parlare di alcune convinzioni che avevamo nel passato, stiamo a parlare di quella forma di crescita che ci ha portato in coppia sbagliando di base certi atteggiamenti,tipo rendere l'altro/a il perno della propria vita, non contemplare il tradimento, etc. Il lavoro che circe a parere mio sta a fare è proprio quello di digerire che il perno non può essere suo marito, perchè circe come qualsiasi altra persona deve essere il perno di se stesso, e via discorrendo. Per fare e tanto altro ancora ci vuole tempo, soprattutto in tradimenti come quello di Circe. Secondo me si tratta soltanto o quasi di riuscire ad accettare di poter amare una persona senza metterla al di sopra di se stessi.


----------



## sienne (29 Luglio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho riflettuto a lungo prima di scrivere. Ma ho letto. E pensato al tutto ed al contrario del tutto. Ovvero ho cercato di capire il tuo punto di vista, e non mi è difficile, e quello di Brunetta, e non mi è difficile manco quello.
> Perchè tu hai profondamente ragione dicendo che la vita dura poco, ne abbiamo solo una e non possiamo sempre stare lì a rimuginare.
> Ma ha ragione pure lei dicendo che, rinunciando ai propri sogni, non si vive meglio.
> Rinunciando a quello che vorremmo per la nostra vita, diventando cinici e scettici e disillusi, viviamo vedendo attorno a noi tutto andare a catafascio.
> ...



Ciao

perfetto! 
Come spesso ... 
Fammela passa questa ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (29 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> empatia un corno. Se in più post mi tocca leggere che non si capisce e che è errato l'approccio ... ecc.
> Circe è ben in grada di cogliere, capire e rispondere ... senza necessità di un mentor, che faccia capire un po' a tutti come dovrebbe essere la lettura. Sembra, che bisogna chiedere il permesso se va bene come si interpreta e come si vedono le cose.
> ...


Empatia un corno potrebbe scriverlo soltanto circe. Non tu. 

Il resto non l'ho capito perchè se lo avessi capito ti manderei a fanculo visto che è la seconda volta che mi metti in bocca parole che non sono mie. Una ok, due ci si rompe la minchia.


----------



## sienne (29 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Empatia un corno potrebbe scriverlo soltanto circe. Non tu.
> 
> Il resto non l'ho capito perchè se lo avessi capito ti manderei a fanculo visto che è la seconda volta che mi metti in bocca parole che non sono mie. Una ok, due ci si rompe la minchia.



Ciao

bello specchio. Fastidioso vero? 
È quello che fai continuamente. 
Racchiudi in schemi chi non ti sta a genio in un determinato momento. 

Chiudo. Tanto solo polemica con te. Eppure avevo dato uno sbocco per dialogare. 
Pazienza. 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (29 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> bello specchio. Fastidioso vero?
> È quello che fai continuamente.
> ...


Mi avevi dato?  Santa Rosalia di Palermo mi aveva dato una opportunità.  Scendi dal pulpito.

Non racchiudo un cazzo, si parlava di empatia e ti ho scritto che poteva dirlo circe. Non ti sta bene così? cazzi tuoi.

Accusi che io faccia qualcosa sistematicamente, cazzi tuoi se ci credi. 

Racchiudo in schemi chi non mi sta a genio? Verissimo, fino a quando non mi fa cambiare idea.


----------



## sienne (29 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi avevi dato?  Santa Rosalia di Palermo mi aveva dato una opportunità.  Scendi dal pulpito.
> 
> Non racchiudo un cazzo, si parlava di empatia e ti ho scritto che poteva dirlo circe. Non ti sta bene così? cazzi tuoi.
> 
> ...



Ciao

sto in platea, tranquillo ... 
sei tu che ti innalzi a giudice. Calmati ... 



sienne


----------



## Ultimo (29 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sto in platea, tranquillo ...
> sei tu che ti innalzi a giudice. Calmati ...
> ...


Si nota quanto sei calma tu. Non riesci a non rispondermi e mi rispondi con cazzate.


----------



## sienne (29 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si nota quanto sei calma tu. Non riesci a non rispondermi e mi rispondi con cazzate.



Ciao

:rotfl: ... 

di continuo hai bisogno di pronunciarti verso la platea, per far capire come bisogna comportarsi. 
Il cerchio si chiude ... calmati, e non svalutare quando non sai come rispondere. Provaci. 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (29 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl: ...
> 
> ...


Giudichi come fai spesso, peccato che io ti conosca bene e me ne infischi di ciò che pensi di me. Ma sai bene quanto io conosco te. 

E mi tocca ricordarti che la mia parola, scritta, vale esattamente come la tua, platea o non platea. 
Di continuo? ahahahahahahahaaah ma se scrivo poco. ripigliati. Vabbè è vero cazzeggio nel treddì "ciao", hai ragione scrivo tanto la. 

Si, il cerchio si chiude, tu rodi e pure tanto ed io so il perchè.


----------



## free (29 Luglio 2015)

anche secondo me è generalmente vero che i matrimoni nati dai fidanzamenti al liceo siano a rischio tradimento, più degli altri
a un certo punto ci si sente tipo inesperti? curiosi? incompleti? boh


----------



## sienne (29 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Giudichi come fai spesso, peccato che io ti conosca bene e me ne infischi di ciò che pensi di me. Ma sai bene quanto io conosco te.
> 
> E mi tocca ricordarti che la mia parola, scritta, vale esattamente come la tua, platea o non platea.
> Di continuo? ahahahahahahahaaah ma se scrivo poco. ripigliati. Vabbè è vero cazzeggio nel treddì "ciao", hai ragione scrivo tanto la.
> ...



Ciao

mi fa piacere che tu sappia più di me. Come al solito ... sei tu quello che sa e capisce tutto. 
Visto che non mi sembra che rodi ... perché non saprei neanche per che cosa, 
spiega questa tua ulteriore illuminazione, fatta da un tuo delirio onnipotente. 
Mizzica, mi sembri a volte psicotico ... scusa. Ma spiegati ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (29 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi se una persona sta bene sai cosa le interessa se altri la vedono diversamente.
> 
> Hanno anche ragione: il mondo è pieno di coppie che stanno insieme facendo finta che.. figurati cosa fa se ce ne sono altre due.


E' di una cattiveria colossale quello che hai scritto, cosa ti rode brunetta? che io sono rimasto in coppia e che adesso ho un altro bambino? No dimmi è questo? 

Ma saranno cazzi di queste coppie se stanno assieme e sono felici oppure no? Ma giudica la tua vita e non scassare il cazzo. 

La mia vita è dura, è duro affrontare un bimbo a 49 anni, me la racconto? ma che cazzo mi devo raccontare? amo mia moglie amo i miei figli amo a volte anche stancarmi, tu che cazzo ami? 

Eh si anche io a volte ho momenti di depressione sto male, come qualsiasi altra persona.Adesso psicanalizzami.

E non venire a dirmi che non era rivolta a me quella frase,vuoi fare la cattiva con i tuo bel scrivere, spero tu non ne faccia, a me di sicuro no spero anche ad altri che ti hanno letto.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi fa piacere che tu sappia più di me. Come al solito ... sei tu quello che sa e capisce tutto.
> Visto che non mi sembra che rodi ... perché non saprei neanche per che cosa,
> ...


----------



## Eratò (29 Luglio 2015)

Ma posso dire una cosa? Tutto quello che scrive Circe non la definisce, secondo me,per il resto della sua esistenza.. . Voglio dire si attraversano delle fasi, non si rimane fermi sempre sullo stesso punti  per il resto della propria vita... Ovviamente e come tutti mi esprimo in base al mio vissuto,in 2 anni dal tradimento "sono stata" newbie, diletta, circe per poi diventare brunetta e sienne...(meglio non so spiegarmi) Poi ho trovato il mio equilibrio tra realtà e sogni da realizzare,tra felicità e insoddisfazione a tratti, tra sicurezze e paure... E adesso son io. Se prima la vedevo in un modo adesso la vedo in un altro... Ci vuole pazienza ed ascoltarsi, ascoltarsi molto non chiudendo mai la mente a quello che ci circonda ed evitando dogmatismi... Tanto domani è pur sempre un giorno nuovo.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' di una cattiveria colossale quello che hai scritto, cosa ti rode brunetta? che io sono rimasto in coppia e che adesso ho un altro bambino? No dimmi è questo?
> 
> Ma saranno cazzi di queste coppie se stanno assieme e sono felici oppure no? Ma giudica la tua vita e non scassare il cazzo.
> 
> ...


Non volevo più risponderti ma ripigliati non sei il centro del mondo e nemmeno del forum e se ti ho detto qualcosa in questo thread è proprio che la tua vicenda e quella di Circe non hanno nulla a che fare e che la tua identificazione è incomprensibile. Figurati se pensavo a te. Rilassati. Rodere è un termine che non uso ma credo significhi invidia. Mi spiace per chi ama pensare di suscitare invidia, tu o chiunque altro, ma l'invidia è un sentimento che mi è sconosciuto, ho impiegato anni a comprenderlo. Figurati se potrei essere invidiosa di chi ha fatto ciò che lo fa stare bene.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma posso dire una cosa? Tutto quello che scrive Circe non la definisce, secondo me,per il resto della sua esistenza.. . Voglio dire si attraversano delle fasi, non si rimane fermi sempre sullo stesso punti  per il resto della propria vita... Ovviamente e come tutti mi esprimo in base al mio vissuto,in 2 anni dal tradimento "sono stata" newbie, diletta, circe per poi diventare brunetta e sienne...(meglio non so spiegarmi) Poi ho trovato il mio equilibrio tra realtà e sogni da realizzare,tra felicità e insoddisfazione a tratti, tra sicurezze e paure... E adesso son io. Se prima la vedevo in un modo adesso la vedo in un altro... Ci vuole pazienza ed ascoltarsi, ascoltarsi molto non chiudendo mai la mente a quello che ci circonda ed evitando dogmatismi... Tanto domani è pur sempre un giorno nuovo.


Quoto e mi dispiace non poterti dare un verde.


----------



## sienne (29 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma posso dire una cosa? Tutto quello che scrive Circe non la definisce, secondo me,per il resto della sua esistenza.. . Voglio dire si attraversano delle fasi, non si rimane fermi sempre sullo stesso punti  per il resto della propria vita... Ovviamente e come tutti mi esprimo in base al mio vissuto,in 2 anni dal tradimento "sono stata" newbie, diletta, circe per poi diventare brunetta e sienne...(meglio non so spiegarmi) Poi ho trovato il mio equilibrio tra realtà e sogni da realizzare,tra felicità e insoddisfazione a tratti, tra sicurezze e paure... E adesso son io. Se prima la vedevo in un modo adesso la vedo in un altro... Ci vuole pazienza ed ascoltarsi, ascoltarsi molto non chiudendo mai la mente a quello che ci circonda ed evitando dogmatismi... Tanto domani è pur sempre un giorno nuovo.



Ciao

infatti. Sta tutto in ciò che hai scritto


PS: sono stata una Eratò anche io ... 


sienne


----------



## free (29 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma posso dire una cosa? Tutto quello che scrive Circe non la definisce, secondo me,per il resto della sua esistenza.. . Voglio dire si attraversano delle fasi, non si rimane fermi sempre sullo stesso punti  per il resto della propria vita... Ovviamente e come tutti mi esprimo in base al mio vissuto,in 2 anni dal tradimento "sono stata" newbie, diletta, circe per poi diventare brunetta e sienne...(meglio non so spiegarmi) Poi ho trovato il mio equilibrio tra realtà e sogni da realizzare,tra felicità e insoddisfazione a tratti, tra sicurezze e paure... E adesso son io. Se prima la vedevo in un modo adesso la vedo in un altro... Ci vuole pazienza ed ascoltarsi, ascoltarsi molto non chiudendo mai la mente a quello che ci circonda ed evitando dogmatismi... Tanto domani è pur sempre un giorno nuovo.



anche secondo me
per questo le ho chiesto se aveva e ha alternative valide


----------



## Ultimo (29 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non volevo più risponderti ma ripigliati non sei il centro del mondo e nemmeno del forum e se ti ho detto qualcosa in questo thread è proprio che la tua vicenda e quella di Circe non hanno nulla a che fare e che la tua identificazione è incomprensibile. Figurati se pensavo a te. Rilassati. Rodere è un termine che non uso ma credo significhi invidia. Mi spiace per chi ama pensare di suscitare invidia, tu o chiunque altro, ma l'invidia è un sentimento che mi è sconosciuto, ho impiegato anni a comprenderlo. Figurati se potrei essere invidiosa di chi ha fatto ciò che lo fa stare bene.


Io non ho problemi di sorta a crederti se mi dici che non era rivolto a me, ma la cattiveria di ciò che hai scritto rimane. Se tu nonostante il mio intervento non l'hai capita, la cattiveria di ciò che hai scritto, posso soltanto dispiacermi per te e per chi si sentirà offeso da quello che hai scritto.


----------



## Diletta (29 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> anche secondo me è generalmente vero che i matrimoni nati dai fidanzamenti al liceo siano a rischio tradimento, più degli altri
> a un certo punto ci si sente tipo inesperti? curiosi? incompleti? boh



Tutte e tre le cose, ma soprattutto si avverte un senso di incompletezza, chi più chi meno.
A me, per esempio, non sono mai interessate le esperienze sessuali, ma mi è mancata la spensieratezza e la leggerezza che si dovrebbero vivere i primi anni della giovinezza: i discorsi fra ragazze, le uscite insieme.
Eravamo in gruppo, ma in coppia. Al massimo io con una amica.
E me lo diceva sempre mia madre... e io le rispondevo che non scegliamo noi il momento di innamorarci, e anche questo è vero no?


----------



## sienne (29 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Tutte e tre le cose, ma soprattutto si avverte un senso di incompletezza, chi più chi meno.
> A me, per esempio, non sono mai interessate le esperienze sessuali, ma mi è mancata la spensieratezza e la leggerezza che si dovrebbero vivere i primi anni della giovinezza: i discorsi fra ragazze, le uscite insieme.
> Eravamo in gruppo, ma in coppia. Al massimo io con una amica.
> E me lo diceva sempre mia madre... e io le rispondevo che non scegliamo noi il momento di innamorarci, e anche questo è vero no?



Ciao

è vero. 
Anche se un'innamoramento non dovrebbe esclude l'altro. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma posso dire una cosa? Tutto quello che scrive Circe non la definisce, secondo me,per il resto della sua esistenza.. . Voglio dire si attraversano delle fasi, non si rimane fermi sempre sullo stesso punti  per il resto della propria vita... Ovviamente e come tutti mi esprimo in base al mio vissuto,in 2 anni dal tradimento "sono stata" newbie, diletta, circe per poi diventare brunetta e sienne...(meglio non so spiegarmi) Poi ho trovato il mio equilibrio tra realtà e sogni da realizzare,tra felicità e insoddisfazione a tratti, tra sicurezze e paure... E adesso son io. Se prima la vedevo in un modo adesso la vedo in un altro... Ci vuole pazienza ed ascoltarsi, ascoltarsi molto non chiudendo mai la mente a quello che ci circonda ed evitando dogmatismi... Tanto domani è pur sempre un giorno nuovo.


Concordo ma credo che il dialogo e le contestazioni alle posizioni temporanee, credute definitive, favoriscano il passaggio ad un'altra verso la serenità.

Certo che se il passaggio dovrebbe comportare dei cambiamenti di vita le resistenze sono forti, anche perché possono esserci ragioni validissime per non fare quei cambiamenti.
Tu pensi che avresti superato quelle fasi se fossi rimasta in coppia?


----------



## Diletta (29 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma posso dire una cosa? Tutto quello che scrive Circe non la definisce, secondo me,per il resto della sua esistenza.. . Voglio dire si attraversano delle fasi, non si rimane fermi sempre sullo stesso punti  per il resto della propria vita... Ovviamente e come tutti mi esprimo in base al mio vissuto,in 2 anni dal tradimento "sono stata" newbie, diletta, circe per poi diventare brunetta e sienne...(meglio non so spiegarmi) Poi ho trovato il mio equilibrio tra realtà e sogni da realizzare,tra felicità e insoddisfazione a tratti, tra sicurezze e paure... E adesso son io. Se prima la vedevo in un modo adesso la vedo in un altro... Ci vuole pazienza ed ascoltarsi, ascoltarsi molto non chiudendo mai la mente a quello che ci circonda ed evitando dogmatismi... Tanto domani è pur sempre un giorno nuovo.




:up::up:
E poi l'ha detto subito anche Circe: al momento la situazione che sta vivendo è questa, ma non è scritto da nessuna parte che non possa modificarsi col tempo.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Tutte e tre le cose, ma soprattutto si avverte un senso di incompletezza, chi più chi meno.
> A me, per esempio, non sono mai interessate le esperienze sessuali, ma mi è mancata la spensieratezza e la leggerezza che si dovrebbero vivere i primi anni della giovinezza: i discorsi fra ragazze, le uscite insieme.
> Eravamo in gruppo, ma in coppia. Al massimo io con una amica.
> E me lo diceva sempre mia madre... e io le rispondevo che non scegliamo noi il momento di innamorarci, e anche questo è vero no?


Diletta non scordiamoci che certe frasi possono anche diventare dei luoghi comuni. 

E' possibile che la persona scelga di non aver nessuna esperienza ? Io dico di si se non ha avuto esperienze.

Come è anche possibile che chi ha avuto esperienze possa lamentarsi di queste o di alcune di queste. 

Io dico sempre una frase ( anche questa conosciutissima) "siamo quello che siamo per quello che abbiamo vissuto" O no?


----------



## sienne (29 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E bhe sai bene che alcune cose non le posso scrivere, cose di qualsiasi tipo, cose di qua cose di la...
> 
> Brava, stavolta lo so che risulto psicotico, come ben sai che non posso parlare.



Ciao

fa credere quello che ti pare. Io intanto non so di cosa parli. 
Te lo ho chiesto pure in privato per chiarire una volta per sempre. 
Non hai risposto. Cosa dovrei pensare a sto punto? 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (29 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> fa credere quello che ti pare. Io intanto non so di cosa parli.
> Te lo ho chiesto pure in privato per chiarire una volta per sempre.
> ...


Quello che vuoi, non m'interessa.


----------



## sienne (29 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quello che vuoi, non m'interessa.



Ciao

beh, questo non stava in discussione. 
Come al solito cambi argomento quando non ti conviene ... 
perfetto. 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (29 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> beh, questo non stava in discussione.
> Come al solito cambi argomento quando non ti conviene ...
> ...


Siamo arrivati a questo post perchè la tua presunzione è illimitata, per ben due volte ti ho scritto che hai capito esattamente il contrario e per due volte te ne sei fregata. Non è un cambiare argomento, è un seguirti costantemente, nei tuoi deliri.


----------



## sienne (29 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Siamo arrivati a questo post perchè la tua presunzione è illimitata, per ben due volte ti ho scritto che hai capito esattamente il contrario e per due volte te ne sei fregata. Non è un cambiare argomento, è un seguirti costantemente, nei tuoi deliri.



Ciao

Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha! CVD ... 

Ciao. Ti lascio l'ultima parola come sempre (lo faccio, perché sei così) aggiungi quello che vuoi. 
Ho fatto una domanda molto precisa: di cosa rodo, secondo te. E non hai risposto. 

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!
Va in pace ... :up:


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Siamo arrivati a questo post perchè la tua presunzione è illimitata, per ben due volte ti ho scritto che hai capito esattamente il contrario e per due volte te ne sei fregata. Non è un cambiare argomento, è un seguirti costantemente, nei tuoi deliri.


Ma quale capito fischi per fiaschi, il cazzo che ti si frega. Imbecille d'un coglione ha capito esattamente quello che hai scritto, brutta merda che altro non sei. Quale presunzione? Ma di che cazzo PARLI, ignorante buffone che altro non sei? Cazzo oh. Tra l'altro squallido, mafiosetto di merda che scrive di cose che non può dire come se sapessi retroscena tre te e lei (Sienne) per i quali lei rosicherebbe per te (AHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH!!!) quando non solo non gliene fotte un cazzo a nessuno ma soprattutto NON E' CERTO L'UNICA CHE TI STA SCRIVENDO CHE SEI UN COGLIONE. Oh. Ma vaffanculo tu e le cazzate.


----------



## Eratò (29 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo ma credo che il dialogo e le contestazioni alle posizioni temporanee, credute definitive, favoriscano il passaggio ad un'altra verso la serenità.
> 
> Certo che se il passaggio dovrebbe comportare dei cambiamenti di vita le resistenze sono forti, anche perché possono esserci ragioni validissime per non fare quei cambiamenti.
> Tu pensi che avresti superato quelle fasi se fossi rimasta in coppia?


Ad un certo punto mi resi conto che mi sforzavo di cambiarlo,e di farlo diventare come io l'avrei voluto e non ci riuscivo... Per cui o lo prendevo così come era e mi adagiavo o la vita insieme sarebbe diventata un braccio di ferro tra me e lui.Tanto anche se mi fossi adagiata, sarebbe durata poco...Ed era probabile che a quel punto avrei trovato delle alternative anche solo per ferirlo o scuoterlo. Sarei entrata in un brutto circolo. E neanche lui sarebbe stato felice... Ma così son io e mi conosco,so di cosa sono capace e di quanto possa diventare subdola e cattiva se accumulo. Perciò ho scelto di liberare lui e me.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale capito fischi per fiaschi, il cazzo che ti si frega. Imbecille d'un coglione ha capito esattamente quello che hai scritto, brutta merda che altro non sei. Quale presunzione? Ma di che cazzo PARLI, ignorante buffone che altro non sei? Cazzo oh. Tra l'altro squallido, mafiosetto di merda che scrive di cose che non può dire come se sapessi retroscena tre te e lei (Sienne) per i quali lei rosicherebbe per te (AHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH!!!) quando non solo non gliene fotte un cazzo a nessuno ma soprattutto NON E' CERTO L'UNICA CHE TI STA SCRIVENDO CHE SEI UN COGLIONE. Oh. Ma vaffanculo tu e le cazzate.


Ciao bello, è un piacere leggerti.


----------



## Eratò (29 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> infatti. Sta tutto in ciò che hai scritto
> 
> ...


:bacio:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ad un certo punto mi resi conto che mi sforzavo di cambiarlo,e di farlo diventare come io l'avrei voluto e non ci riuscivo... Per cui o lo prendevo così come era e mi adagiavo o la vita insieme sarebbe diventata un braccio di ferro tra me e lui.Tanto anche se mi fossi adagiata, sarebbe durata poco...Ed era probabile che a quel punto avrei trovato delle alternative anche solo per ferirlo o scuoterlo. Sarei entrata in un brutto circolo. E neanche lui sarebbe stato felice... Ma così son io e mi conosco,so di cosa sono capace e di quanto possa diventare subdola e cattiva se accumulo. Perciò ho scelto di liberare lui e me.


Penso anch'io che ostinarsi sia deleterio


----------



## Diletta (29 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Diletta non scordiamoci che certe frasi possono anche diventare dei luoghi comuni.
> 
> E' possibile che la persona scelga di non aver nessuna esperienza ? Io dico di si se non ha avuto esperienze.
> 
> ...



No no Ultimo, altro che luoghi comuni...
Una persona non sceglie di non avere nessuna esperienza, una persona si trova nella condizione di non poterla avere perché le cose sono andate in un certo modo, perché si ritiene di aver trovato la persona giusta e non la si vuole lasciare, ma è una non-scelta, non può fare altrimenti e aggiungo anche, e ne sono straconvinta, che la curiosità la spingerebbe verso altri lidi... 

Infatti, l'ordine naturale sarebbe diverso: fare le cose serie al momento giusto che non è davvero quello di cui parliamo.
Non a caso, ti sarà anche capitato di vedere tali persone che, fuori dal tempo giusto, si mettono a fare quelle cose che non hanno potuto fare quando era il momento di farle, proprio per tentare di recuperare il tempo perduto.
Ci ho provato anch'io andando in discoteca con sole amiche...ma il sapore era diverso, nonostante la musica fosse un revival dei miei tempi!
Non ha funzionato!!!


----------



## free (29 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> No no Ultimo, altro che luoghi comuni...
> Una persona non sceglie di non avere nessuna esperienza, una persona si trova nella condizione di non poterla avere perché le cose sono andate in un certo modo, perché si ritiene di aver trovato la persona giusta e non la si vuole lasciare, ma è una non-scelta, non può fare altrimenti e aggiungo anche, e ne sono straconvinta, che la curiosità la spingerebbe verso altri lidi...
> 
> Infatti, l'ordine naturale sarebbe diverso: fare le cose serie al momento giusto che non è davvero quello di cui parliamo.
> ...


infatti secondo me, solo DOPO ci sia accorge se le scelte fatte ci hanno semplificato l'esistenza, oppure no
e anche le scelte che al momento sono giuste, paradossalmente


----------



## sienne (29 Luglio 2015)

Ciao

credo, che alla fine si tratta di riconoscere che la vita non è una corrente che scorre senza ostacoli. 
Se non è l'uno è l'altro ... drammi, delusioni, colpi del destino ecc. gli viviamo tutti, chi più chi meno. 
Quello che ci differenzia è come le prendiamo questi scogli che ci si pongono per forza di cose per il nostro percorso. 


sienne


----------



## free (29 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo, che alla fine si tratta di riconoscere che la vita non è una corrente che scorre senza ostacoli.
> Se non è l'uno è l'altro ... drammi, delusioni, colpi del destino ecc. gli viviamo tutti, chi più chi meno.
> ...



dipende...alcuni ostacoli possiamo prenderli bene, altri no
ci sono differenze anche nella differenza, secondo me


----------



## sienne (29 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> dipende...alcuni ostacoli possiamo prenderli bene, altri no
> ci sono differenze anche nella differenza, secondo me



Ciao

a momenti sto ammirando una mamma e una ragazza per come affrontano una diagnosi devastante. Credo, che di peggio non ci sia ... per una donna vedere come la figlia se ne andrà e per una ragazza che vuole vivere quel poco che le rimane (non sono parenti ... due storie distinte nel mio gruppo di sostegno). 

C'è differenza in tutto ... sia nell'ostacolo che puoi incontrare ... sia nelle risorse che ci sono in una persona. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> No no Ultimo, altro che luoghi comuni...
> Una persona non sceglie di non avere nessuna esperienza, una persona si trova nella condizione di non poterla avere perché le cose sono andate in un certo modo, perché si ritiene di aver trovato la persona giusta e non la si vuole lasciare, ma è una non-scelta, non può fare altrimenti e aggiungo anche, e ne sono straconvinta, che la curiosità la spingerebbe verso altri lidi...
> 
> Infatti, l'ordine naturale sarebbe diverso: fare le cose serie al momento giusto che non è davvero quello di cui parliamo.
> ...


Ancora lì torni? Ma vuoi paragonare andare in discoteca a fare la bimbaminkia con le amiche o andare a un concerto o fare viaggi, e te ne guardi bene dal farli in autostop con zaino in spalla, e scoparsi con chi capita?


----------



## Circe (29 Luglio 2015)

Ragazzi rispondo velocemente....ripeto che sto vivendo il QUI e ORA, lo sto facendo con la consapevolezza che sono una bella persona e che al momento non mi manca niente. Per cui basta a voler a tutti costi vedere e continuare a vedere il male, il tradimento, il vomito, la rassegnazione, le vie di fuga. Nessuno mi costringe, la nausea mi viene a volte quando permetto ad alcuni pensieri di prendere il sopravvento ma poi la faccio andare via, ritornando al centro di me stessa. Non voglio nessuno, non voglio sedurre altri e non voglio andare in giro con diletta a fare porcate gratis. Non sono triste. Non vi viene in mente che la mia terapia possa aver funzionato? Con questo non significa che ho perdonato o dimenticato. Significa che seleziono i pensieri e mi tengo quelli belli. Chi di non non ha perso un caro? Dopo un po che si fa? Si smette pian piano di pensarlo 24 ore al giorno, perché si sta male e perché non tornerà indietro. Finché si arriva anche a ricordarlo con un sorriso sulla bocca. Non voglio dovermi difendere, e probabilmente non sono così brava a scrivere, ma alcuni di voi non fanno altro che non ammettere che possa accadere e sembra quasi che mi diciate "eila ma non ti ricordi di quanto porco infame bastardo  sia stato tuo marito??" Io non l'ho dimenticato, ma adesso x quello che ne so non lo è. E se torna ad esserlo non ci sarà una donna di cristallo ad affrontare la cosa, ma una roccia. Con un cuore grande. E chi mi conosce di persona lo sa....


----------



## Circe (29 Luglio 2015)

Ps Diletta la cosa delle porcate insieme non ricordo chi l'ha scritta, non è nel senso dispregiativo nei tuoi confronti ;-)


----------



## Diletta (29 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Ps Diletta la cosa delle porcate insieme non ricordo chi l'ha scritta, non è nel senso dispregiativo nei tuoi confronti ;-)



...l'ho letta anch'io, chi l'ha scritta ci esortava a trovarci insieme e a darci da fare proprio per non rimanere indietro (visto che ci siamo rimaste).
Ma prendiamola per una battuta...


----------



## ivanl (29 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...l'ho letta anch'io, chi l'ha scritta ci esortava a trovarci insieme e a darci da fare proprio per non rimanere indietro (visto che ci siamo rimaste).
> Ma prendiamola per una battuta...


Prendete pure me? Io sto indietrissimo


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Ps Diletta la cosa delle porcate insieme non ricordo chi l'ha scritta, non è nel senso dispregiativo nei tuoi confronti ;-)


L'ho scritta io scherzosamente, ironicamente, sarcasticamente in seguito alle affermazioni che se le cose non si fanno prima si sente il bisogno di farle dopo. Poiché non trovo questa una spiegazione o giustificazione per il tradimento vi ho proposto di recuperare. Ovviamente so benissimo, non credendo a quella spiegazione, che non ne avete alcun desiderio.

Hai ragione. Sai perché? Perché confondono la mia impossibilità, mia non tua, di restare con una persona che considero non stimabile, con la necessità di trovare una forma di punizione che pure non mi appartiene personalmente ma che mi aspetto in casi che riguardano altri. Come se ALMENO chi ha ferito così gravemente, in mancanza della possibilità di una vera espiazione, dovesse"patire" quello che ha fatto.
Non riesco a spiegare bene, ma mi sembra assurdo che uno non paghi in alcun modo.


----------



## Diletta (29 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ancora lì torni? Ma vuoi paragonare andare in discoteca a fare la bimbaminkia con le amiche o andare a un concerto o fare viaggi, e te ne guardi bene dal farli in autostop con zaino in spalla, e scoparsi con chi capita?



Non mi sono spiegata, anche se sono cose completamente diverse, era per fare un esempio su come la vita si svolge, in linea di massima, in gioventù.
E anche l'esperienza di farsi un'avventura la vedo come normale in quella fase, ovviamente per chi la vuole fare.
Poi, arriva il tempo di essere adulti e di comportarsi come tali, ma questo dopo.
C'è un tempo per ogni cosa e chi, invece, ha bruciato i tempi si trova ad affrontare problemi in più, è inutile girarci intorno...


----------



## Ultimo (29 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> No no Ultimo, altro che luoghi comuni...
> Una persona non sceglie di non avere nessuna esperienza, una persona si trova nella condizione di non poterla avere perché le cose sono andate in un certo modo, perché si ritiene di aver trovato la persona giusta e non la si vuole lasciare, ma è una non-scelta, non può fare altrimenti e aggiungo anche, e ne sono straconvinta, che la curiosità la spingerebbe verso altri lidi...
> 
> Infatti, l'ordine naturale sarebbe diverso: fare le cose serie al momento giusto che non è davvero quello di cui parliamo.
> ...


Diletta io credo di capire che intendi, e guarda il discorso discoteca cade proprio a fagiolo: Prima di nascere l'ultimo mio cucciolotto mi capitava di andare in discoteca, con coppie di amici, io mi sono divertito come un pazzo.! E' stato fantastico Diletta. E non mi metto a paragonare la discoteca di oggi con la discoteca di quando ero giovane. Vivo il momento e chiaramente attraverso i momenti vivo l'età che ho. 
Probabilmente la soggettività, Diletta, ci pone diversamente la visione del passato con la realtà del presente. 

Io non ho chissà quale esperienza sessuale Diletta, la mia è stata una scelta,condizionata da quello che sono, e chiaramente non mi metto a confronto con altre scelte mettendomi a pensare o a riflettere quale sia la migliore.

Certo, se dobbiamo cominciare a diventare totalmente razionali è chiaro che chi da giovane e single fa più esperienze ha maggiore capacità di discernere. Ma a questo punto estremizzo e dico, e fino a quale livello le esperienze si devono portare avanti? Io mi soffermerei semplicemente sulla persona che sono, sulle scelte che ho fatto e volente o dolente su quelle ci sono io adesso, sempre tramite le mie decisioni, o quasi.


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> un music-festival annuale a Victoria park..


Vengo anch'io...:up:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ho scritta io scherzosamente, ironicamente, sarcasticamente in seguito alle affermazioni che se le cose non si fanno prima si sente il bisogno di farle dopo. Poiché non trovo questa una spiegazione o giustificazione per il tradimento vi ho proposto di recuperare. Ovviamente so benissimo, non credendo a quella spiegazione, che non ne avete alcun desiderio.
> 
> Hai ragione. Sai perché? Perché confondono la mia impossibilità, mia non tua, di restare con una persona che considero non stimabile, con la necessità di trovare una forma di punizione che pure non mi appartiene personalmente ma che mi aspetto in casi che riguardano altri. Come se ALMENO chi ha ferito così gravemente, in mancanza della possibilità di una vera espiazione, dovesse"patire" quello che ha fatto.
> Non riesco a spiegare bene, *ma mi sembra assurdo che uno non paghi in alcun modo*.


Perchè questo assoluto? Che credimi non è il primo assoluto che leggo.

Secondo me avoja che pagano, avoja.


----------



## Diletta (29 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ho scritta io scherzosamente, ironicamente, sarcasticamente in seguito alle affermazioni che se le cose non si fanno prima si sente il bisogno di farle dopo. *Poiché non trovo questa una spiegazione o giustificazione per il tradimento *vi ho proposto di recuperare. Ovviamente so benissimo, non credendo a quella spiegazione, che non ne avete alcun desiderio.
> 
> Hai ragione. Sai perché? Perché confondono la mia impossibilità, mia non tua, di restare con una persona che considero non stimabile, con la necessità di trovare una forma di punizione che pure non mi appartiene personalmente ma che mi aspetto in casi che riguardano altri. Come se ALMENO chi ha ferito così gravemente, in mancanza della possibilità di una vera espiazione, dovesse"patire" quello che ha fatto.
> Non riesco a spiegare bene, ma mi sembra assurdo che uno non paghi in alcun modo.



Ed è questa la chiave di volta!
Per me è stata, fin da subito, una buona spiegazione e giustificazione. Se, al contrario, non avessimo avuto il nostro vissuto, non sarei stata con lui un minuto di più, ci puoi giurare.
E' logico, però, che ha inciso anche moltissimo il fatto che abbia scoperto i tradimenti dopo tanti anni. 
Lo stesso epilogo di cui sopra ci sarebbe stato se li avessi scoperti subito dopo o poco dopo e questo non perché non sarebbe stata efficace la stessa spiegazione, ma perché, e ne sono certa, sarei stata talmente travolta e talmente giovane da non poter far fronte ad un dietroscena simile.
Quindi, niente matrimonio o, alla peggio, richiesta di annullamento dello stesso e fine.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ed è questa la chiave di volta!
> Per me è stata, fin da subito, una buona spiegazione e giustificazione. Se, al contrario, non avessimo avuto il nostro vissuto, non sarei stata con lui un minuto di più, ci puoi giurare.
> E' logico, però, che ha inciso anche moltissimo il fatto che abbia scoperto i tradimenti dopo tanti anni.
> Lo stesso epilogo di cui sopra ci sarebbe stato se li avessi scoperti subito dopo o poco dopo e questo non perché non sarebbe stata efficace la stessa spiegazione, ma perché, e ne sono certa, sarei stata talmente travolta e talmente giovane da non poter far fronte ad un dietroscena simile.
> Quindi, niente matrimonio o, alla peggio, richiesta di annullamento dello stesso e fine.


Se fosse valida sarebbe lo stesso per te o Circe.
Il problema, per me, non è fare esperienze generale perché ovviamente non si possono fare tutte le esperienze possibili e se avessero inventato il deltaplano dopo la nascita dei figli solo per il senso di responsabilità sarebbe un'esperienza a me preclusa, se mai me ne venisse il desiderio.
Voglio dire che le esperienze sessuali attengono all'identità considerata in un determinato modo. Cioè l'avere esperienze viene considerato un valore aggiunto per il maschio e un disvalore per la femmina. Ed è questo mi sembra inaccettabile più dei tradimenti in sé. Le motivazioni e i modi sono più importanti del sesso.


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ho scritta io scherzosamente, ironicamente, sarcasticamente in seguito alle affermazioni che *se le cose non si fanno prima si sente il bisogno di farle dopo. *Poiché non trovo questa una spiegazione o giustificazione per il tradimento vi ho proposto di recuperare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ho scritta io scherzosamente, ironicamente, sarcasticamente in seguito alle affermazioni che se le cose non si fanno prima si sente il bisogno di farle dopo. Poiché non trovo questa una spiegazione o giustificazione per il tradimento vi ho proposto di recuperare


Non è una giustificazione, certo può essere una spiegazione. C'è tanta  gente che s'è sposata giovane, convinta che quello fosse l'amore della  vita (magari da poco superati i vent'anni). Poi arrivi a trenta, e la  testa non è quella dei venti, e quello che a venti pensavi fosse l'amore  della vita diventa uno che stimi e poco più. Non è un caso che i meno  inclini al tradimento siano proprio quelli che arrivano all'unione  definitiva maturi e 'pacificati'. Lo scrivo perchè NON facevo parte  della categoria, e le 'esperienze' che avrei dovuto/potuto fare tra i 25  e i 30 anni le ho fatte quando non avrei dovuto. O quasi.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Brunetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > L'ho scritta io scherzosamente, ironicamente, sarcasticamente in seguito alle affermazioni che *se le cose non si fanno prima si sente il bisogno di farle dopo. *Poiché non trovo questa una spiegazione o giustificazione per il tradimento vi ho proposto di recuperare.
> ...


----------



## Diletta (29 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Diletta io credo di capire che intendi, e guarda il discorso discoteca cade proprio a fagiolo: Prima di nascere l'ultimo mio cucciolotto mi capitava di andare in discoteca, con coppie di amici, io mi sono divertito come un pazzo.! E' stato fantastico Diletta. E non mi metto a paragonare la discoteca di oggi con la discoteca di quando ero giovane. Vivo il momento e chiaramente attraverso i momenti vivo l'età che ho.
> Probabilmente la soggettività, Diletta, ci pone diversamente la visione del passato con la realtà del presente.
> 
> Io non ho chissà quale esperienza sessuale Diletta, la mia è stata una scelta,condizionata da quello che sono, e chiaramente non mi metto a confronto con altre scelte mettendomi a pensare o a riflettere quale sia la migliore.
> ...



Ti dico subito come la vedo sul numero di esperienze:
tre o quattro penso che siano sufficienti per la propria sicurezza e autostima.
Per l'uomo direi che siano indispensabili (è ovvio che si vive anche senza...) per una donna della mia età e di indole tranquilla non sono così prioritarie, avendo noi donne un mondo emotivo senza fine a cui attingere e dove il sesso è uno dei componenti.
Per le ragazze di oggi...che dire, sono dentro un meccanismo che le vuole disinibile e per tutto simili ai ragazzi e quindi succede che le più, spinte dalla corrente, si ritrovino a mimare comportamenti che non ci appartengono del tutto. 
Penso che una donna possa stare a proprio agio anche senza questo tipo di bagaglio, chi se lo vuole fare per motivi suoi se lo faccia, il mio non è affatto un discorso moralistico, ma di attitudine.
E, estremizzando un po' anch'io, credo che per noi donne sia più gratificante un rapporto romantico e magari platonico di un sesso, anche ben fatto, ma fine a se stesso.
Possiamo dire lo stesso per un uomo?


----------



## Ultimo (29 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti dico subito come la vedo sul numero di esperienze:
> tre o quattro penso che siano sufficienti per la propria sicurezza e autostima.
> Per l'uomo direi che siano indispensabili (è ovvio che si vive anche senza...) per una donna della mia età e di indole tranquilla non sono così prioritarie, avendo noi donne un mondo emotivo senza fine a cui attingere e dove il sesso è uno dei componenti.
> Per le ragazze di oggi...che dire, sono dentro un meccanismo che le vuole disinibile e per tutto simili ai ragazzi e quindi succede che le più, spinte dalla corrente, si ritrovino a mimare comportamenti che non ci appartengono del tutto.
> ...


Il mio parere? Secondo me le donne di una volta, se avevano quella forza per uscire da situazioni di maschilismo sociale,(maschilismo sociale assorbito e reso normale anche da tante donne) ne uscivano eccome, facendosi le loro esperienze. Come allora come adesso una donna oppure un uomo hanno la loro soggettività e tramite questa agiscono,  adesso alla luce del sole o quasi.


----------



## Diletta (29 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Brunetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > L'ho scritta io scherzosamente, ironicamente, sarcasticamente in seguito alle affermazioni che *se le cose non si fanno prima si sente il bisogno di farle dopo. *Poiché non trovo questa una spiegazione o giustificazione per il tradimento vi ho proposto di recuperare.
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (29 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti dico subito come la vedo sul numero di esperienze:
> tre o quattro penso che siano sufficienti per la propria sicurezza e autostima.
> Per l'uomo direi che siano indispensabili (è ovvio che si vive anche senza...) per una donna della mia età e di indole tranquilla non sono così prioritarie, avendo noi donne un mondo emotivo senza fine a cui attingere e dove il sesso è uno dei componenti.
> Per le ragazze di oggi...che dire, sono dentro un meccanismo che le vuole disinibile e per tutto simili ai ragazzi e quindi succede che le più, spinte dalla corrente, si ritrovino a mimare comportamenti che non ci appartengono del tutto.
> ...


Vabbè lo scrivo, io non sono mai riuscito ad avere erezione con una donna se nel mezzo non c'era sentimento. 
La cosa strana dei tempi andati è che, l'erezione al pensiero di stare con una donna era pressante, era voluto, era cercato e desiderato. Probabilmente per la giovane età e per il discorso "maschio, e dei discorsi del cazzo tra i maschi del gruppo". Nell'atto pratico senza sentimento di sorta, nada. 
Quindi Diletta se stai a scrivere a me quelle cose sopra... :singleeye:


----------



## Diletta (29 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se fosse valida sarebbe lo stesso per te o Circe.
> Il problema, per me, non è fare esperienze generale perché ovviamente non si possono fare tutte le esperienze possibili e se avessero inventato il deltaplano dopo la nascita dei figli solo per il senso di responsabilità sarebbe un'esperienza a me preclusa, se mai me ne venisse il desiderio.
> Voglio dire che le esperienze sessuali attengono all'identità considerata in un determinato modo. Cioè l'avere esperienze viene considerato un valore aggiunto per il maschio e un disvalore per la femmina. Ed è questo mi sembra inaccettabile più dei tradimenti in sé. Le motivazioni e i modi sono più importanti del sesso.



E infatti, proprio perché ora siamo su un piano paritario, è esattamente lo stesso, per me e per Circe.
Quello che penso l'ho spiegato nel post precedente e ha a che fare con le inclinazioni.
Per il maschio è da sempre un valore aggiunto, per lui stesso e per la società, per la femmina non direi che sia ancora un disvalore ai tempi di oggi, cioè una nota di demerito.
Bisogna vedere se è considerato un valore aggiunto a livello personale.


----------



## Diletta (29 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vabbè lo scrivo, io non sono mai riuscito ad avere erezione con una donna se nel mezzo non c'era sentimento.
> La cosa strana dei tempi andati è che, l'erezione al pensiero di stare con una donna era pressante, era voluto, era cercato e desiderato. Probabilmente per la giovane età e per il discorso "maschio, e dei discorsi del cazzo tra i maschi del gruppo". Nell'atto pratico senza sentimento di sorta, nada.
> Quindi Diletta se stai a scrivere a me quelle cose sopra... :singleeye:



...eh, ma questo non vuol dire che tu non abbia avuto sentimenti per altre...


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Jim Cain ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Brunetta ha detto:
> ...


----------



## sienne (29 Luglio 2015)

Ciao

la teoria delle esperienze decade subito. 
Ci sono tanti esempi contrari, come anche chi tradisce nonostante le esperienze. 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (29 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...eh, ma questo non vuol dire che tu non abbia avuto sentimenti per altre...


Certo. Ok capito.


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti dico subito come la vedo sul numero di esperienze:
> tre o quattro penso che siano sufficienti per la propria sicurezza e autostima.
> Per l'uomo direi che siano indispensabili (è ovvio che si vive anche senza...) per una donna della mia età e di indole tranquilla non sono così prioritarie, avendo noi donne un mondo emotivo senza fine a cui attingere e dove il sesso è uno dei componenti.
> Per le ragazze di oggi...che dire, sono dentro un meccanismo che le vuole disinibile e per tutto simili ai ragazzi e quindi succede che le più, spinte dalla corrente, si ritrovino a mimare comportamenti che non ci appartengono del tutto.
> ...


Non è una questione di numeri Diletta.
Possono essere state 2, o 4, o 10. E' la vita che hai fatto che è importante. Se hai reso il giusto all'età della giovinezza ci sarà poco da recuperare, se a 20 anni hai vissuto da 40enne è probabile (non sicuro ma probabile) che, in determinati contesti, tu possa voler 'recuperare'. E non sempre il 'recupero' è dei più felici.


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la teoria delle esperienze decade subito.
> Ci sono tanti esempi contrari, come anche chi tradisce nonostante le esperienze.
> ...


Tra le mie conoscenze, chi ha scopacchiato a destra e a manca in passato è sicuramente più pacificato di chi non lo ha fatto quando avrebbe dovuto/potuto. E magari sa gestire meglio anche certi 'colpi di testa'.


----------



## free (29 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vabbè lo scrivo,* io non sono mai riuscito ad avere erezione con una donna se nel mezzo non c'era sentimento. *
> La cosa strana dei tempi andati è che, l'erezione al pensiero di stare con una donna era pressante, era voluto, era cercato e desiderato. Probabilmente per la giovane età e per il discorso "maschio, e dei discorsi del cazzo tra i maschi del gruppo". Nell'atto pratico senza sentimento di sorta, nada.
> Quindi Diletta se stai a scrivere a me quelle cose sopra... :singleeye:


ma in giovane età il sentimento che dici tu può essere la semplice cotta...secondo me non si sta parlando di esperienze giovanili di solo sesso, ma anzi di essere portati generalmente, in giovane età, a provare interessi di breve durata, un mese ti piace uno, il mese dopo ti piace un altro
ovvio non è obbligatorio, ma tipico dell'età, secondo me


----------



## free (29 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Tra le mie conoscenze, chi ha scopacchiato a destra e a manca in passato è sicuramente più pacificato di chi non lo ha fatto quando avrebbe dovuto/potuto. E magari sa gestire meglio anche certi 'colpi di testa'.



idem


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non è una giustificazione, certo può essere una spiegazione. C'è tanta  gente che s'è sposata giovane, convinta che quello fosse l'amore della  vita (magari da poco superati i vent'anni). Poi arrivi a trenta, e la  testa non è quella dei venti, e quello che a venti pensavi fosse l'amore  della vita diventa uno che stimi e poco più. Non è un caso che i meno  inclini al tradimento siano proprio quelli che arrivano all'unione  definitiva maturi e 'pacificati'. Lo scrivo perchè NON facevo parte  della categoria, e le 'esperienze' che avrei dovuto/potuto fare tra i 25  e i 30 anni le ho fatte quando non avrei dovuto. O quasi.


Le spiegazioni sono altra cosa dalle giustificazioni.
Si possono capire e spiegare anche le ragioni di un serial killer o uno stragista, ma questo non comporta nessuna assoluzione e enunciazione del comandamento "Se non lo fai prima, lo fai dopo e fai bene così".
Qualunque insoddisfazione va comunicata.
Del resto tu che scrivi queste cose, una volta tradito hai dato fuori di matto. Eppure avresti dovuto capire.
Si capisce. Non si assolve.


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le spiegazioni sono altra cosa dalle giustificazioni.
> Si possono capire e spiegare anche le ragioni di un serial killer o uno stragista, ma questo non comporta nessuna assoluzione e enunciazione del comandamento "Se non lo fai prima, lo fai dopo e fai bene così".
> Qualunque insoddisfazione va comunicata.
> Del resto tu che scrivi queste cose, una volta tradito hai dato fuori di matto. Eppure avresti dovuto capire.
> Si capisce. Non si assolve.


1 ) Guarda che la differenza fra 'giustificazione' e 'spiegazione' mi è chiarissima, tant'è che la sottolineavo. Eri tu che parlavi indifferentemente di "questa una spiegazione o giustificazione per il tradimento vi ho proposto di recuperare".
2) Ho dato di matto perchè ho ascoltato 'giustificazioni', che, come detto prima, sono inaccettabili. Non vedo alcuna contraddizione.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> E infatti, proprio perché ora siamo su un piano paritario, è esattamente lo stesso, per me e per Circe.
> Quello che penso l'ho spiegato nel post precedente e ha a che fare con le inclinazioni.
> Per il maschio è da sempre un valore aggiunto, per lui stesso e per la società, per la femmina non direi che sia ancora un disvalore ai tempi di oggi, cioè una nota di demerito.
> Bisogna vedere se è considerato un valore aggiunto a livello personale.


Ecco perché non ci capiamo?
Per me il valore aggiunto a livello personale lo sente un uomo che da quello trae il proprio valore, un poveretto, a mio modo di vedere.
Mi dispiace :carneval: concordare con Ultimo che dice che non sono esperienze necessarie per la costruzione dell'identità (per me né maschile né femminile).
Le esperienze sono quello che sono e contribuiscono a costruire una personalità sia che si tratti di esperienze di volontariato, politiche, culturali sia sessuali.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> 1 ) Guarda che la differenza fra 'giustificazione' e 'spiegazione' mi è chiarissima, tant'è che la sottolineavo...
> 2) Ho dato di matto perchè ho ascoltato 'giustificazioni', che, come detto prima, sono inaccettabili. Non vedo alcuna contraddizione.


:up: capisco.


----------



## free (29 Luglio 2015)

ma c'è anche chi non ha bisogno di giustificazioni o spiegazioni semplicemente perchè non tradisce, secondo me
non mi sembra così automatico rendersi conto a un certo punto della propria vita di avere fatto una sola esperienza e rimpiangere di non averne fatte altre, e tradire


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Luglio 2015)

free ha detto:


> non mi sembra così automatico rendersi conto a un certo punto della propria vita di avere fatto una sola esperienza e rimpiangere di non averne fatte altre, e tradire


Free,
non è che lo stabilisci a tavolino. 
Chi ha 'esperienza' sa gestire certe situazioni, capìre se una persona è un'amica o ti guarda anche in altro modo, sa ritrarsi di buon grado e subito se capisce che quel contatto può essere foriero anche d'altro. Poi c'è l'ingenuotto che si infatua e manco se ne accorge...e si ritrova infognato senza sapere bene neanche 'perchè'. Solo che ormai è sulla giostra, e non sa manco scendere. Magari vuole, ma nun gna fà.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Luglio 2015)

Jim, scusa sai, ma con le donne mica funziona come con le sigarette, che ne fumi un tir tutto insieme e poi ti stufi (se non muori durante, dico). Oppure se ti riempi di cozze al ristorante tanto sono buone e poi stai male come un cane la notte cagando sciolto color senape sicchè poi non puoi vederle manco dipinte. Eh.


----------



## free (29 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Free,
> *non è che lo stabilisci a tavolino. *
> Chi ha 'esperienza' sa gestire certe situazioni, capìre se una persona è un'amica o ti guarda anche in altro modo, sa ritrarsi di buon grado e subito se capisce che quel contatto può essere foriero anche d'altro. Poi c'è l'ingenuotto che si infatua e manco se ne accorge...e si ritrova infognato senza sapere bene neanche 'perchè'. Solo che ormai è sulla giostra, e non sa manco scendere. Magari vuole, ma nun gna fà.


no infatti
era solo per dire che capisco chi si sente "stretto" in un matrimonio unica esperienza
per me è il contrario, e sono contenta di non avere rimpianti e di evitare facilmente situazioni a rischio


----------



## Jim Cain (29 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Jim, scusa sai, ma con le donne mica funziona come con le sigarette, che ne fumi un tir tutto insieme e poi ti stufi (se non muori durante, dico). Oppure se ti riempi di cozze al ristorante tanto sono buone e poi stai male come un cane la notte cagando sciolto color senape sicchè poi non puoi vederle manco dipinte. Eh.


D'accordo, infatti non volevo dire che chi ne ha combinate quando era libero e bello non sia in grado di rifarlo.
Se non altro, anche se non ti stufi magari la sigaretta sai accenderla dal lato giusto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...l'ho letta anch'io, chi l'ha scritta ci esortava a trovarci insieme e a darci da fare proprio per non rimanere indietro (visto che ci siamo rimaste).
> Ma prendiamola per una battuta...



L'idea di te e Circe che vi date da fare per far bene a me da inquietudine. Temo fosse una provocazione.


----------



## sienne (29 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco perché non ci capiamo?
> Per me il valore aggiunto a livello personale lo sente un uomo che da quello trae il proprio valore, un poveretto, a mio modo di vedere.
> Mi dispiace :carneval: concordare con Ultimo che dice che non sono esperienze necessarie per la costruzione dell'identità (per me né maschile né femminile).
> Le esperienze sono quello che sono e contribuiscono a costruire una personalità sia che si tratti di esperienze di volontariato, politiche, culturali sia sessuali.



Ciao

concordo. 

È vero che le esperienze sono quelle che sono. Ma quello che rimane maggiormente sono le somme e gli "insegnamenti" che siamo stati capace a trarne. C'è chi viene fregato più volte, e ci ricasca di continuo. C'è a chi basta una volta sola una tale esperienza per capire come reagire o gestire in un futuro ... 


sienne


----------



## passante (30 Luglio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Jim, scusa sai, ma con le donne mica funziona come con le sigarette, che ne fumi un tir tutto insieme e poi ti stufi (se non muori durante, dico). Oppure se ti riempi di cozze al ristorante tanto sono buone e poi stai male come un cane la notte cagando sciolto color senape sicchè poi non puoi vederle manco dipinte. Eh.


eh ma anche secondo me (con gli uomini, nel mio caso, ma è lo stesso). mi verrebbe quasi da aggiungere "anzi", al limite. 

che poi se arrivi a trent'anni avendo trombato di qua e di là non è che proprio ti viene così spontaneo diventare un fidanzato, eh. anzi fai un sacco di cazzate.


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Luglio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> eh ma anche secondo me (con gli uomini, nel mio caso, ma è lo stesso). mi verrebbe quasi da aggiungere "anzi", al limite.
> 
> che poi se arrivi a trent'anni avendo trombato di qua e di là non è che proprio ti viene così spontaneo diventare un fidanzato, eh. anzi fai un sacco di cazzate.


Magari le fai meglio o le sai gestire molto meglio, magari sai quando devi scendere dalla giostra, magari hai acquisito un'esperienza tale da poter gestire più situazioni senza farti travolgere, riducendo al minimo i danni collaterali. 
Io parto dal presupposto - abbastanza ovvio - che chiunque è potenzialmente in grado di tradire e che il tradimento è qualcosa che esiste, che è sempre esistito e che esisterà finchè ci saranno almeno tre esseri viventi sulla faccia della terra (due uomini e una donna, o due donne e un uomo, o tutti dello stesso sesso in caso di tradimento omo/lesbo). Non dovrebbe accadere ma accade (anche perchè altrimenti questo forum NON esisterebbe). Un pò come per la droga o la prostituzione ; far finta che un problema non esista evitando di dargli regolamentazione giuridica è solo e semplicemente ipocrita, e NON risolve il problema (semmai lo accentua).


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Magari le fai meglio o le sai gestire molto meglio, magari sai quando devi scendere dalla giostra, magari hai acquisito un'esperienza tale da poter gestire più situazioni senza farti travolgere, riducendo al minimo i danni collaterali.
> Io parto dal presupposto - abbastanza ovvio - che chiunque è potenzialmente in grado di tradire e che il tradimento è qualcosa che esiste, che è sempre esistito e che esisterà finchè ci saranno almeno tre esseri viventi sulla faccia della terra (due uomini e una donna, o due donne e un uomo, o tutti dello stesso sesso in caso di tradimento omo/lesbo). Non dovrebbe accadere ma accade (anche perchè altrimenti questo forum NON esisterebbe). Un pò come per la droga o la prostituzione ; far finta che un problema non esista evitando di dargli regolamentazione giuridica è solo e semplicemente ipocrita, e NON risolve il problema (semmai lo accentua).


Vuoi regolamentare il tradimento?
Scherzo.
Però un tempo non troppo lontano lo era. L'uomo poteva, purché non con il pubblico scandalo del concubinaggio, la donna no.


----------



## Irrisoluto (30 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vuoi regolamentare il tradimento?
> Scherzo.
> Però un tempo non troppo lontano lo era. L'uomo poteva, purché non con il pubblico scandalo del concubinaggio, la donna no.


E ma infatti il problema è che la donna, liberatasi da una serie di catene, invece di uscire dalla gabbia ci ha tirato dentro anche l'uomo.
Un atteggiamento di imitazione del potere maschile che ha portato danni non solo nella sfera sessuale.
Magari era un processo necessario, a volte la vittima per ribellarsi ha bisogno di imitare il carnefice.
Ma forse, ora, è venuto il momento di fare un passo in avanti e vivere tutti, uomini e donne, almeno parte della vita (cioè almeno la vita sessuale, eccheccazzo) senza catene.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> E ma infatti il problema è che la donna, liberatasi da una serie di catene, invece di uscire dalla gabbia ci ha tirato dentro anche l'uomo.
> Un atteggiamento di imitazione del potere maschile che ha portato danni non solo nella sfera sessuale.
> Magari era un processo necessario, a volte la vittima per ribellarsi ha bisogno di imitare il carnefice.
> Ma forse, ora, è venuto il momento di fare un passo in avanti e vivere tutti, uomini e donne, almeno parte della vita (cioè almeno la vita sessuale, eccheccazzo) senza catene.


Non esistono catene infatti.
Per me non stai tanto bene.


----------



## Irrisoluto (30 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non esistono catene infatti.
> Per me non stai tanto bene.


Eh? Bruné, nervosa oggi? Puoi non essere d'accordo, ma pensare che chi vede catene e gabbie nei rapporti tradizionali "non sta tanto bene" è un'illazione che si commenta da sola...boh, mi deludi.


----------



## Jim Cain (30 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vuoi regolamentare il tradimento?
> Scherzo.
> Però un tempo non troppo lontano lo era. L'uomo poteva, purché non con il pubblico scandalo del concubinaggio, la donna no.


Assolutamente no.
Il mio parallelismo fra droga/prostituzione e tradimento nasce dalla consapevolezza che sono qualcosa di ineludibile, di esistente, piaccia o meno.
Nel caso del tradimento, rispondevo all'obiezione di JB, convinto come sono che una certa esperienza pregressa possa spesso evitare conseguenze catastrofiche. Frequento questo forum da più di un anno, e i traditi qui presenti mi sono spesso apparsi vittime di traditori incapaci di gestire con un minimo di maturità e di freddezza le loro scappatelle. Tutto qui.


----------



## passante (30 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Magari le fai meglio o le sai gestire molto meglio, magari sai quando devi scendere dalla giostra, magari hai acquisito un'esperienza tale da poter gestire più situazioni senza farti travolgere, riducendo al minimo i danni collaterali.
> Io parto dal presupposto - abbastanza ovvio - che chiunque è potenzialmente in grado di tradire e che il tradimento è qualcosa che esiste, che è sempre esistito e che esisterà finchè ci saranno almeno tre esseri viventi sulla faccia della terra (due uomini e una donna, o due donne e un uomo, o tutti dello stesso sesso in caso di tradimento omo/lesbo). Non dovrebbe accadere ma accade (anche perchè altrimenti questo forum NON esisterebbe). Un pò come per la droga o la prostituzione ; far finta che un problema non esista evitando di dargli regolamentazione giuridica è solo e semplicemente ipocrita, e NON risolve il problema (semmai lo accentua).


non intendevo cazzate come tradimenti, intendevo proprio cazzate nella relazione. si fa un po' fatica perché gli anni della leggerezza (che non rinnego) magari ti rendono un po' egoista, un po' superficiale, edonista, cose così. volevo dire che c'è un rovescio della medaglia, ecco. io non credo di essere stato un compagno facile, all'inizio.

poi comunque non so. un po' di esperienza ti rende meno ingenuo, è vero, ma quando si tratta di scegliere se tradire o no non entra in gioco (almeno per me) il fatto di essermi "sfogato" o "tolto delle soddisfazioni" da giovane. è tutto un altro piano.


----------



## Diletta (31 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non è una questione di numeri Diletta.
> Possono essere state 2, o 4, o 10. E' la vita che hai fatto che è importante. Se hai reso il giusto all'età della giovinezza ci sarà poco da recuperare, se a 20 anni hai vissuto da 40enne è probabile (non sicuro ma probabile) che, in determinati contesti, tu possa voler 'recuperare'. E non sempre il 'recupero' è dei più felici.



...ma invece è anche questione di numeri, materialmente parlando.
Se hai avuto (in generale) una sola donna nella tua vita è altamente probabile che tu nutra il desiderio di provare a farlo almeno con un'altra.
Mi viene più facile riferirmi agli uomini perché io non ho mai avuto tale curiosità, ma è ovvio che valga per tutti, uomini e donne.  

Quanto alla giustificazione...il termine, in effetti, non è esatto.
Si deve parlare di "attenuante", sei d'accordo sull'uso di questa parola?


----------



## Diletta (31 Luglio 2015)

Principessa ha detto:


> E` la condizione essenziale per la felicità, saper stare bene da soli e non dipendere emotivamente da nessuno. Condizione essenziale e anche più difficile da realizzare.Mi verrebbe da chiederle se il marito si è accorto di questo cambiamento e come ha reagito, se a sua volta è cambiato.





Anche a me piace moltissimo.
C'è un sottofondo di malinconia e di amarezza, lo abbiamo avvertito più o meno tutti, ma quello che ha guadagnato è tanto per la sua persona, chi raggiunge questo stato non teme più nulla e può starsene tranquillamente anche da sola.
Il confine, però, tra indipendenza emotiva e disamore è molto vago...io continuo a pensare che, dopo batoste come questa, di sentimento ne rimanga ben poco, ma a questo punto non credo che abbia tanta importanza e che valga la pena di interrogarsi sull'esistenza o meno dell'amore.
Ma chissenefrega se lo si ama ancora o no.
La famiglia è rimasta unita e questa è la priorità del momento.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma invece è anche questione di numeri, materialmente parlando.
> Se hai avuto (in generale) una sola donna nella tua vita è altamente probabile che tu nutra il desiderio di provare a farlo almeno con un'altra.
> Mi viene più facile riferirmi agli uomini perché io non ho mai avuto tale curiosità, ma è ovvio che valga per tutti, uomini e donne.
> 
> ...


Guarda che la tua teoria perfettamente ribaltabile.
Si potrebbe invece dire che chi ha sviluppato sin da giovane la capacità di attaccamento e serietà nei confronti dei sentimenti e delle relazioni più facilmente manterrà questo abito mentale e capacità relazionali costanti.
Per quanto riguarda la tua visione, applicata ad altri campi, potrebbe portare a dire che la delinquenza giovanile è garanzia di onestà adulta. Cosa con tutta evidenza assurda.
Ma tu incoraggi i tuoi figli a farsi la qualunque?


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che la tua teoria perfettamente ribaltabile.
> Si potrebbe invece dire che chi ha sviluppato sin da giovane la capacità di attaccamento e serietà nei confronti dei sentimenti e delle relazioni più facilmente manterrà questo abito mentale e capacità relazionali costanti


Vero anche questo.
Però magari crescendo si cambia, e non necessariamente in meglio.
E può succedere che il soggetto che ha mostrato, sin da giovane "capacità di attaccamento e serietà nei confronti dei sentimenti e delle relazioni" possa mutare, anche solo parzialmente e temporaneamente, quelle 'capacità', specie se calato in un contesto abitativo, lavorativo, socialmente differente. Quello che ci circonda un pò ci cambia, cambia le nostre abitudini e il nostro modo di vedere le cose. Nuovi incontri, nuove conoscenze, unite ad una differente consapevolezza di sè possono certamente influire su certe 'capacità'...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Vero anche questo.
> Però magari crescendo si cambia, e non necessariamente in meglio.
> E può succedere che il soggetto che ha mostrato, sin da giovane "capacità di attaccamento e serietà nei confronti dei sentimenti e delle relazioni" possa mutare, anche solo parzialmente e temporaneamente, quelle 'capacità', specie se calato in un contesto abitativo, lavorativo, socialmente differente. Quello che ci circonda un pò ci cambia, cambia le nostre abitudini e il nostro modo di vedere le cose. Nuovi incontri, nuove conoscenze, unite ad una differente consapevolezza di sè possono certamente influire su certe 'capacità'...


Infatti c'è chi delinque in età adulta dopo decenni di irreprensibilità.

Il fatto è che la spiegazione, teoria, giustificazione, attenuante non sta in piedi.


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti c'è chi delinque in età adulta dopo decenni di irreprensibilità.


Quindi...:up:



Brunetta ha detto:


> Il fatto è che la spiegazione, teoria, giustificazione, attenuante non sta in piedi.


Come giustificazione ed attenuante d'accordissimo, se n'è già parlato.
Come spiegazione (parziale, eh ?) secondo me ci può stare. Penso agli irreprensibili che tali sono stati, almeno fino ad un certo punto, semplicemente perchè molto timidi o perchè non avevano visto mondo. E non solo perchè di sani e solidi princìpi.


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Luglio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> non intendevo cazzate come tradimenti, intendevo proprio cazzate nella relazione. si fa un po' fatica perché gli anni della leggerezza (che non rinnego) magari ti rendono un po' egoista, un po' superficiale, edonista, cose così. volevo dire che c'è un rovescio della medaglia, ecco. io non credo di essere stato un compagno facile, all'inizio.
> 
> poi comunque non so. un po' di esperienza ti rende meno ingenuo, è vero, ma quando si tratta di scegliere se tradire o no non entra in gioco (almeno per me) il fatto di essermi "sfogato" o "tolto delle soddisfazioni" da giovane. è tutto un altro piano.


Non s'era capìto, anche perchè di tradimenti si parlava, non di cazzate in senso lato. Quelle le può fare chiunque, ovunque ed in qualsiasi momento, ovvio.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quindi...:up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allora parliamo di vorrei ma non posso, tipo il mio ex marito. Ma questi sono degli stronzi di natura travestiti da brioche.


----------



## Diletta (31 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che la tua teoria perfettamente ribaltabile.
> Si potrebbe invece dire che chi ha sviluppato sin da giovane la capacità di attaccamento e serietà nei confronti dei sentimenti e delle relazioni più facilmente manterrà questo abito mentale e capacità relazionali costanti.
> Per quanto riguarda la tua visione, applicata ad altri campi, potrebbe portare a dire che la delinquenza giovanile è garanzia di onestà adulta. Cosa con tutta evidenza assurda.
> Ma tu incoraggi i tuoi figli a farsi la qualunque?



Sì, in teoria è perfettamente ribaltabile, come del resto la gran parte degli aspetti della vita, però, in questo specifico campo, propendo per la "mia" teoria.
E questo proprio perché la sessualità non è minimamente paragonabile all'esempio che hai citato tu e che ritengo abbastanza una forzatura.
La sessualità è un comportamento "normale" degli esseri umani, al contrario della delinquenza cui non può essere applicato quel concetto.

Io incoraggio le mie figlie a sperimentare se ne hanno l'esigenza, tenendo sempre presente quanto valgano e quanto sia importante per loro non perdere mai la stima di loro stesse e non permettere a nessuno di mancare loro di rispetto.
Mia figlia grande ha sperimentato per un po', è stata una fase e né io né mio marito (figuriamoci!) l'abbiamo ostacolata minimamente, anche perché è comunque una ragazza con la testa sulle spalle.
Poi, la fase è finita ed è insieme allo stesso ragazzo già da tre anni.


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora parliamo di vorrei ma non posso, tipo il mio ex marito


Esatto.
I 'vorrei ma non posso' ,i 'vorremanonm'èmaicapitatal'occasione', altro che saldi princìpi morali assunti in gioventù...uno è ladro o perchè lo nasce o perchè si trova nelle condizioni di rubare (immagina un dirigente pubblico irreprensibile alle prese con la sua prima mazzetta : uno ladro per natura non ci pensa due volte a prenderla, uno DAVVERO tutto d'un pezzo non lo fa, e quello che era tutto d'un pezzo magari si fa tentare semplicemente perchè pensava e diceva d'essere tutto d'un pezzo ma non gli era MAI CAPITATA L'OCCASIONE)


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Esatto.
> I 'vorrei ma non posso' ,i 'vorremanonm'èmaicapitatal'occasione', altro che saldi princìpi morali assunti in gioventù...uno è ladro o perchè lo nasce o perchè si trova nelle condizioni di rubare (immagina un dirigente pubblico irreprensibile alle prese con la sua prima mazzetta : uno ladro per natura non ci pensa due volte a prenderla, uno DAVVERO tutto d'un pezzo non lo fa, e quello che era tutto d'un pezzo magari si fa tentare semplicemente perchè pensava e diceva d'essere tutto d'un pezzo ma non gli era MAI CAPITATA L'OCCASIONE)


Invece io disinteressata alle occasioni per me miserrime.


----------



## free (31 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Esatto.
> I 'vorrei ma non posso' ,i 'vorremanonm'èmaicapitatal'occasione', altro che saldi princìpi morali assunti in gioventù...uno è ladro o perchè lo nasce o perchè si trova nelle condizioni di rubare (immagina un dirigente pubblico irreprensibile alle prese con la sua prima mazzetta : uno ladro per natura non ci pensa due volte a prenderla, uno DAVVERO tutto d'un pezzo non lo fa, e quello che era tutto d'un pezzo magari si fa tentare semplicemente perchè pensava e diceva d'essere tutto d'un pezzo ma non gli era MAI CAPITATA L'OCCASIONE)


ma secondo me non c'entrano i saldi principi morali assunti in gioventù
semplicemente può succedere di crescere in un matrimonio (con l'unico/a) e di accorgersi di essere curiosi o insoddisfatti etc.
avendo saltato a piè pari la fase tipica delle cotte e delle storielle giovanili, non si ha esperienza in merito
tuttavia non ci sono piani preventivi da mettere in essere o cose del genere, poichè secondo me ci si accorge solo DOPO se le esperienze fatte o non fatte ci hanno semplificato l'esistenza, oppure no
non è una giustificazione ma è la realtà, secondo me


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece io disinteressata alle occasioni per me miserrime.


Vedi ?
Fosse arrivato quello 'buono' (cioè, uno che ti piace) lì si sarebbe visto di che pasta sei fatta...chè a rinunciare a chi non ci interessa è gioco facile...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Vedi ?
> Fosse arrivato quello 'buono' (cioè, uno che ti piace) lì si sarebbe visto di che pasta sei fatta...chè a rinunciare a chi non ci interessa è gioco facile...



Ma la questione non è fare o non fare, ma dire. È sempre lì: il rispetto della persona e del patto di lealtà.


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la questione non è fare o non fare, ma dire. È sempre lì: il rispetto della persona e del patto di lealtà.


Non ti seguo.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non ti seguo.


Adesso tengo in mano una bandierina o un ombrello :mexican:
Il tradimento non è innamorarsi di un'altra persona o farci sesso ma mentire alla persona con la quale ci si è promesso reciprocamente lealtà.


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adesso tengo in mano una bandierina o un ombrello :mexican:
> Il tradimento non è innamorarsi di un'altra persona o farci sesso ma mentire alla persona con la quale ci si è promesso reciprocamente lealtà.


E questo 'mentire' in cosa si concreta, scusa ?
La violazione del patto di lealtà non si traduce, nella pratica, nell'innamorarsi e/o nel fare sesso con qualcun altro ?


----------



## passante (31 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Non s'era capìto, anche perchè di tradimenti si parlava, non di cazzate in senso lato. Quelle le può fare chiunque, ovunque ed in qualsiasi momento, ovvio.


sì, ma io volvo dire qualcosa come questo: 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che la tua teoria perfettamente ribaltabile.
> Si potrebbe invece dire che chi ha sviluppato sin da giovane la capacità di attaccamento e serietà nei confronti dei sentimenti e delle relazioni più facilmente manterrà questo abito mentale e capacità relazionali costanti.


solo che lo mettevo al negativo. se non mi sono spiegato passo


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E questo 'mentire' in cosa si concreta, scusa ?
> La violazione del patto di lealtà non si traduce, nella pratica, nell'innamorarsi e/o nel fare sesso con qualcun altro ?


Vabbè ma tu ci fai.


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè ma tu ci fai.


No, sei tu che giochi con le parole.
Ci riprovo : una frase asettica come 'violazione del patto di lealtà' in che cacchio si traduce nella pratica, se non nell'innamorarsi di qualcun altro e/o nel farci sesso ?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> No, sei tu che giochi con le parole.
> Ci riprovo : una frase asettica come 'violazione del patto di lealtà' in che cacchio si traduce nella pratica, se non nell'innamorarsi di qualcun altro e/o nel farci sesso ?


Nel nascondere e non dire quello che capita.

Così lo capisce uno di 5 anni: dire le bugie.


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nel nascondere e non dire quello che capita.
> 
> Così lo capisce uno di 5 anni: dire le bugie.


E cosa 'capita', SE NON INNAMORARSI DI QUALCUN ALTRO E/O FARCI SESSO ?
COSA SI VUOL NASCONDERE quando si nasconde la verità, si omette, o si dicono bugìe ?
Dài che ci arrivi, ci arrivo pure io che ho 5 anni...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> E cosa 'capita', SE NON INNAMORARSI DI QUALCUN ALTRO E/O FARCI SESSO ?
> COSA SI VUOL NASCONDERE quando si nasconde la verità, si omette, o si dicono bugìe ?
> Dài che ci arrivi, ci arrivo pure io che ho 5 anni...


Si nasconde la propria pochezza, egoismo e vigliaccheria.


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si nasconde la propria pochezza, egoismo e vigliaccheria.


Pochezza, egoismo e vigliaccheria sono, in questi casi, nient'altro che il bagaglio necessario per un innamoramento o una scopata clandestini.


----------



## Circe (2 Agosto 2015)

Principessa ha detto:


> E` la condizione essenziale per la felicità, saper stare bene da soli e non dipendere emotivamente da nessuno. Condizione essenziale e anche più difficile da realizzare.Mi verrebbe da chiederle se il marito si è accorto di questo cambiamento e come ha reagito, se a sua volta è cambiato.


Non so se mio marito se n'è accorto sinceramente. Lui e' cambiato dall'inizio...ma io ho attraversato diverse fasi in questi anni, e forse adesso sono nella fase razionale, quella meno emotiva. Non so cosa verrà dopo, alla fine io vivo in maniera "normale" senza più le liti e senza più grandi slanci. Non so cosa mi o ci riserverà il futuro. Io sto parlando di oggi. I miei valori e tutto quello che ho sempre detto qui condannano il tradimento. Ma sinceramente non so come mi comporterei se mi si presentasse un'occasione. Quella nuova di oggi non la conosco ancora bene li fuori, quindi per il momento mi vivo l'adesso ;-)


----------

